# 2010 Ohio Rut Update Board



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a little 6 point out in a field 100 yards away and I grunted 1 time and he came right to me 15 yards away looking.Other than that, zero rut activity so far.Doe's feeding with bucks in corn fields and have no interest in each other.The big bucks are very nocturnal now.


----------



## kstidham (Mar 5, 2010)

I have just started seeing some rubs and scapes on field edges nothing major yet.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

saw 3 bucks feeding together saturday


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard from a very reputable source that the rut will happen sometime this year.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I seen a big buck and 2 does this morning, he was in front of the does and not paying attention to them. I tried grunting to him but he didn't pay attention.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Im from northwest and havent been in the woods up here yet due to somethings, but me and two friends went down to mohican forest this past weekend 14-17th didnt see any bucks did see quit a few does. Seen a few fresh rubs and a few fresh scraps. Have a friend that hunts around the Tiffin area and said he seen a small 8 chasing a doe Tues. morning. I think things are starting to heat up a little


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Think its too early to put out the decoy?


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Byrd said:


> Think its too early to put out the decoy?


I don't think it is too early.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Been seeing a lot of rubs/scrapes inside the woods for last 2 weeks...Trail cam pics still shows does/bucks separate and bachelor groups running together. I did however finally see two bucks out during daylight hours last weekend, and the big boy that normally travels w/the one buck was nowhere to be found, which led me to believe he might have split from the group. Heard some sparring and saw some tree raking. May have seen/heard a chase, but ony saw flashes and couldn't really tell what was happening. All that's from SW Ohio. 



> I heard from a very reputable source that the rut will happen sometime this year.


PS...I think you need to check your sources before posting such gargabe...that's how rumors get started...


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

We are heading up to Ohio on November 12th, I hope it holds out for us until then!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

I was out Saturday morning and had a buck grunting behind me before daylight, and then had a small 5 point come in and chase a few does around. He was on them pretty hard.. I grunted at him but he didnt pay me any attention.


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Just getting going up here in Manitoba, going to put some horns together sunday for the 1st time this year.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Outback Man said:


> Been seeing a lot of rubs/scrapes inside the woods for last 2 weeks...Trail cam pics still shows does/bucks separate and bachelor groups running together. I did however finally see two bucks out during daylight hours last weekend, and the big boy that normally travels w/the one buck was nowhere to be found, which led me to believe he might have split from the group. Heard some sparring and saw some tree raking. May have seen/heard a chase, but ony saw flashes and couldn't really tell what was happening. All that's from SW Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> PS...I think you need to check your sources before posting such gargabe...that's how rumors get started...


Hey Outback Man what county in SW Ohio? I hunt Brown County.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

> Hey Outback Man what county in SW Ohio? I hunt Brown County.


In Warren County...just outside of Clinton County (SW of Wilmington, Oh)...


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Outback Man said:


> In Warren County...just outside of Clinton County (SW of Wilmington, Oh)...


Oh yeah! Big buck country! lol Good luck to you this year!


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Was out Saturday morning and had a doe show up about the time I was getting down, so I put my release back on and nocked an arrow, I reached for the glasses and she bolted. She was about 80 yds away, no way she saw me. Pretty soon 2 small bucks showed up and started sparing for about a minute. They eventually just walked down the trail the doe ran. So they must pestering her for her to take off running.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Byrd said:


> Think its too early to put out the decoy?


No, give it a try and let us know. I think the weekend of Halloween decoying will be great.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm going to start hitting it tonight or Friday. If the predictions from Deer and Deer hunting are true (and in the past they have been pretty accurate) were going to have a trickle rut this year. Should see some minor chasing the last of October and then things will calm down until the week of Thanksgiving when it will kick in hard and role into gun season. This will be the latest rutting moon that's occurred in the last 100 years or will occur in our lifetime. This should make bucks more susceptible to calling and decoying though.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I am going back out tonight and I will take the decoy with me in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Byrd said:


> I am going back out tonight and I will take the decoy with me in the morning and see what happens.


Good luck! Let us know how they react to it.


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

no rutting action in mid Ohio yet sure looking forward to it ....


----------



## Down4dacount (Feb 26, 2006)

helix33 said:


> I'm going to start hitting it tonight or Friday. If the predictions from Deer and Deer hunting are true (and in the past they have been pretty accurate) were going to have a trickle rut this year. Should see some minor chasing the last of October and then things will calm down until the week of Thanksgiving when it will kick in hard and role into gun season. This will be the latest rutting moon that's occurred in the last 100 years or will occur in our lifetime. This should make bucks more susceptible to calling and decoying though.


I read the article you are referring too. Can't recall the name of the "Dr" they were using for information. 

"Peak" occurring the last week of November, into the first week of December could completely throw everything out of whack. More doe fawns will be bred, and fawns will be born later in the spring. Things will have a difficult time getting back in line if this is true. 

I work for my local Sheriff's Office as a road patrol deputy. The amount of car/deer crashes we have had in the past few days have increased 10-fold. This could be because of the front that moved in, but I believe that the "middle-aged" bucks are starting to get antsy already. I have witnessed some full out chasing in fields, and the bucks that have been hit wreak of rut odors. 

I believe that the rut occurs during the same two weeks year after year. They aren't biologists. They can't determine what day the autumn equinox occurs, and when the hunters moon is taking place. In my opinion, hunt the first good cold front at the end of the month and your bound to stick something worth bragging about.


----------



## mule265 (Feb 8, 2010)

I saw chasing last night. I think things are starting to heat up a little.


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

Too early to rattle??


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

I was finding rubs and scrapes two weeks before the season started. Starting to see more and more.


----------



## Death_Dealer (Jan 19, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, I've seen a little 8 chasing a doe. I've seen a little 6 chasing two does. I also have a couple scrapes and rubs on the edge of the field I hunt.


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

Down4dacount said:


> The amount of car/deer crashes we have had in the past few days have increased 10-fold. This could be because of the front that moved in, but I believe that the "middle-aged" bucks are starting to get antsy already. I have witnessed some full out chasing in fields, and the bucks that have been hit wreak of rut odors.
> 
> I believe that the rut occurs during the same two weeks year after year. They aren't biologists. They can't determine what day the autumn equinox occurs, and when the hunters moon is taking place. In my opinion, hunt the first good cold front at the end of the month and your bound to stick something worth bragging about.


x2. Here in NW PA I've noticed more deer getting hit by cars in the last two days. When deer start showing up on the road that means things are getting started, and I start hittin the woods. Also, I've noticed that every year, the rut here starts the last week of October. The last week I hunt scrapes and by the first week of nov., they're chasing. Moon or no.


----------



## cassGa (Jul 13, 2009)

We made a scouting trip up to Ohio the weekend of October 9. We had heard reports of the bucks still being grouped up. While we were up there, we found some scrapes and rubs concentrated in specific areas. This was right after the first cold spell they got when temps got down into the 30's. Judging by our past experiences, as soon as the weather drops into the 30s or below, and stays there, the activity picks up. We always plan for the second week of November. Two years ago, the weather was peferct and we were covered up with bucks cruisin and chasin. Last year, the weather cooled off the last couple days while we were there, and that is when the activity picked up. We are goin back to hunt Nov 5-12, so hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can follow up with hero pics!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

saw 2 bucks and 4 does tonight. They are finally starting to move in my area. Tomorrow I hope to whack a doe. God willing a buck(lol)


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Like I've always said guys "You won't know if you don't go" and that's always been my motivation during the season. I
went last night and sat in a ground blind over a food source and didn't see a deer. I can probably attribute that to my neighbor and his friends sighting in their guns for an hour and half before dark though. I'll be back at it Friday evening.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Saw 5 bucks this morning chasing 1 doe around a field.They were grunting and running all over after her but they were all spikes and 6 point basket racks.She wasnt wanting to have anything to do with them though.They didnt respond to my grunting either.I did see a decent 8 point out in the field last night.I think they have started to move more and more in the last couple days for whatever reason.


----------



## TANDD (May 21, 2008)

N.W. Ohio here. Shot a nice 8 point Monday. He had been pushing a young doe around and tearing up a tree right before I shot him. His neck was swollen and he stunk so bad I could hardly get close to him. Seen alot more bucks on the move, especially in the morning. I think if he could have found something to hold still he would have nailed it. Two weeks it should be smokn.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

A police officer told me that the deer/car collisions have increased this week. Going out tonight.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw several fresh scrapes last night.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Seen spike come into field. He seen the two does i was watching for ten minutes. He walked to their trail, must of got a good wiff of something he liked. Full speed chasing for him the next hour. They crossed this 80 acre field north to south four times. 

Fork horn came out a little later. 10:00, crossed the same path in field and he followed the same path back and forth across the field.

Hunted big timber from 2:00 till dark. No movement at all. 

And if that is your treestand on my property, remove it, or i will after I am done hunting out of it the rest of this season. Then it belongs to me.


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

Helix33 and BdaBuck, where do you guys hunt around Chillicothe? I grew up in Chillicothe, and let my wife talk me into moving to Tennessee. I hunt my uncle's farms every year. Headed up there Friday. I really think there will be some good action this coming weekend after this front moves through and the weather cools back down.


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

BdaBuck said:


> And if that is your treestand on my property, remove it, or i will after I am done hunting out of it the rest of this season. Then it belongs to me.



I wouldn't wait until the end of the season if it was on my land.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

I went out for a few hours this morning in Muskingum Co. (near Fallsburg). Didn't see anything. Here are a couple of data points, interpret as you will:

1) Trail cam pics - I pulled trail came pics from the last week. I've got several new and bigger bucks showing up. In a couple of pics, the younger bucks are 'hanging out' together and int he older pics, I've got two 3 year old bucks staring each other down with ears back. So it seems that some bucks still tolerant of each other but just starting to break off.

2) Deer collisions are definitely up. Lot of new carcasses along the road today. 1 had antlers cut off, the other had head completely removed.

3) Saw several very new scrapes and 1 reasonably new rub.

4) Corn seems about 75% down.

My interpretation is that we're just on the cusp of things kicking off. Bucks still tolerating each other but scraping out their territories. Corn is down and some light chasing happening driving up car collisions. Weather has been and will be warm for the rest of the week. My prediction is that once we have a couple of nights in the 30s and a couple of days in the 50s next week and we'll really start hearing of movement.


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

Was put this morning a lot of action early around 7 am then seem to die around shooting light. Left around 10 and as soon as I got to my truck saw a small buck chasing a doe across the cut soybean field. It's getting close to prime time heading to southern Ohio for the evening near Clinton county


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

My buddys uncle shot a nice buck (150) last night last responded to rattling and grunting. I went yesterday morning and had a basket rack running the river bottom and hitting a couple of scrapes. No bruiser sightings yet for this guy other than pics from txt's.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Giving him a chance to get it. Left a note. I had a stand twenty yards from there last year come up missing. If he comes to get it while I am in it, maybe I will ask him if he has seen my stand. I am not a small timid fella.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

slickhedshooter said:


> Helix33 and BdaBuck, where do you guys hunt around Chillicothe? I grew up in Chillicothe, and let my wife talk me into moving to Tennessee. I hunt my uncle's farms every year. Headed up there Friday. I really think there will be some good action this coming weekend after this front moves through and the weather cools back down.


 Around Richmondale and londonderry. And a few other honeyholes.


----------



## legshot (Aug 10, 2010)

I hunt a large section of woods along a river and have seen the most Buck sign in one area I have seen in my entire life. Within a 100 yard span of a good trail I'm setting up on I counted 25 fresh scrapes and fresh rubs all the way down the trail about every 25-30 feet. I have only set up there twice so far and killed a nice fat doe which field dressed out at 201 lbs. I didn't see any bucks yet but I took the 1st week in Nov off and I will be setting up there all day. I can't wait to see whats been tearing through there. Judging from how fat that doe was I don't think they are close to rut yet but we should start to get a pre-rut here in the next few weeks. The weather has been too warm so day time activity hasn't been that good. I think the Bucks are still moving at night and bedding down during the day.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

slickhedshooter said:


> Helix33 and BdaBuck, where do you guys hunt around Chillicothe? I grew up in Chillicothe, and let my wife talk me into moving to Tennessee. I hunt my uncle's farms every year. Headed up there Friday. I really think there will be some good action this coming weekend after this front moves through and the weather cools back down.


I hunt 304 Acres West of Chillicothe close to Bainbridge and 300 Acres North of Chillicothe close to Kingston.


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Rubs and scrapes everywhere. I killed my buck saturday after he worked a scrape.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

saw a little buck make a rub yesterday


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Last few days I have rattled in 8 small bucks. They are really chomping at the bit. FYI the Bone Collectors are hunting around the Laurelville area this week.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

BowOgre said:


> Last few days I have rattled in 8 small bucks. They are really chomping at the bit. FYI the Bone Collectors are hunting around the Laurelville area this week.


Are they hunting with Kyle?


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunted Saturday morning and heard a buck growl. It took me a second to register exactly what the noise was but after the yearling came running in and looking down into the creek I knew he had her mom down there. Wont be long boys!! Rubs and scraped popping up everywhere! I also hunted Sat. evening and didn't see a single deer.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw a ton of deer in Guernsey Cty fri & sat. Three of us hunted all day Friday and half day Sat and saw 46 does and 18 bucks total. Two definite shooters and two borderline. Buddy saw a 6 pt mount up a doe while a much larger 8 point watched nearby like he didn't give a crap. Weird that breeding would occur this early, although I have heard of isolated cases before and even stranger that the eight would put up with it. None of the other deer seen had any sign of getting antsy at all.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

20% of does come into heat under the 2nd full moon after the 1st day of fall.


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

sat this afternoon saw a bilgillion tree rats half a bilgillion chipmunks and 3 raccoons, no deer  I have never sat in a spot with so many rubs and scrapes and not seen any deer, everytime I get in the stand theres a new scarpe and rub but on this one piece of property I have yet to see a deer while I was sitting???


----------



## FAH-Q (Dec 28, 2008)

hi im needing some help i hunt eastern ohio i found the biggest rubs i have ever seen in my life this past weekend, trees as big as my waist rubbed to hell and back, and 3 fresh scrapes within 20 yards, my questions is i know i have heard that little bucks can make big rubs but i dont see just a normal buck doing this much damage, i just set a camera up on it but i have had cameras up about 1000 yards away and not one pic of a buck i would want to use my tag on?? just trying to get an idea of what size this dude could be like i said i have never seen rubs like this any where i have hunted in my life


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 3 doe's this morning...Looks like it suppose to get chilly the next several days through the weekend,highs in the low 50's and lows in the high 30's.Should pick up alot then.


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

Hunted Ohio for the first time on Sunday morning (Butler County, SW). On the drive up had to stop and let a 150" deer cross the road in front of me at about 6am. On stand we seen 3 doe at about 830. Was a slow morning. Didn't see any rubs or scrapes in the area either.


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

FAH-Q said:


> hi im needing some help i hunt eastern ohio i found the biggest rubs i have ever seen in my life this past weekend, trees as big as my waist rubbed to hell and back, and 3 fresh scrapes within 20 yards, my questions is i know i have heard that little bucks can make big rubs but i dont see just a normal buck doing this much damage, i just set a camera up on it but i have had cameras up about 1000 yards away and not one pic of a buck i would want to use my tag on?? just trying to get an idea of what size this dude could be like i said i have never seen rubs like this any where i have hunted in my life


I walked in and scouted an area a few years back. Found alot of rubs and scrapes all over. Huge scrapes, like the hood of your car big. I hung a stand right then. Hunted it the next morning and killed a 135" at 9am.


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Coshocton is about the same as stated above. Have had a few little bucks fighting but nothing big until night.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

In Cadiz my Uncle saw a button buck try to mount a doe Sunday night. Last night a basket 8pt came into his bait around 5:45. Spent 15 minutes eating then moved on.


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

im headed to eastern Ohio on the 5th and will be there for a week. what can yall tell me about that time of year?!?!? my first time going!!


----------



## Bernie1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Duckgod said:


> im headed to eastern Ohio on the 5th and will be there for a week. what can yall tell me about that time of year?!?!? my first time going!!


Hunters will be in every tree on state land!


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

saw a nice buck get hit by a car this morning on my way to work. They are definitely moving around and checking downwind of doe bedding areas. I've seen some chasing and grunting from smaller bucks. Hopefully with this cold front moving in they will be moving like crazy!


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## scott3824 (Aug 8, 2010)

In both my farm in Elyria and my friends outside of Toledo I have seen lots of doe action ... no buck sightings yet, but the tracks indicate I have at least 1 or 2 large ones in both areas. 

Also saw first two carcasses on the side of the road this week.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Saturday Morning at 8:10 am I had a 2 1/2 year old 7 pointer come by at 18 yards. His nose was to the ground and seemed like he was on a mission. No other deer seen that morning.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

> helix33
> Originally Posted by BowOgre
> Last few days I have rattled in 8 small bucks. They are really chomping at the bit. FYI the Bone Collectors are hunting around the Laurelville area this week.
> 
> ...



Helix33,

Yes I believe they are.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

BowOgre said:


> Last few days I have rattled in 8 small bucks. They are really chomping at the bit. FYI the Bone Collectors are hunting around the Laurelville area this week.


Wonder why they picked this week? Hmmmmm!


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tonight would be a good night on the western side of Ohio. I'm headed out right now I'll get 2 hours in or so!


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Tonight would be a good night on the western side of Ohio. I'm headed out right now I'll get 2 hours in or so!


Good luck! Should be good!


----------



## squibbkicks (Sep 14, 2008)

not a lot of dead deer on the roads in ne ohio,that always seems to be a good indicator of pre rut activity


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Killed a ten point yesterday at 445 came in on a mission with his tounge hanging out and huffing and puffing id say its on and will get better latter in the week


----------



## PoppaPump (Feb 15, 2010)

I seen the Bone Collector boys were in Marietta Saturday..... what outfitter in Laureville?? Things should start picking up anytime!!!


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

I hunted ashland county on saturday. I had 2 small bucks come in at 11:00 a.m. One 2 year (or so) old chased off a smaller buck about 35 yards from my stand. My dad hunted the same land about 400 yards away and he saw 4 does at about 8:00 a.m.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

i live outside laurelville.....whos hunting where? what outfitter are who hunting with?


----------



## gutpile67 (Jan 27, 2006)

off work for 11 days starting thursday cold front coming wed will post at nite but road kills are up and seeing some bucks at night following does i believe prime time has arrived!good luck to all.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm off the 29th, 30th, 31st, 1st, 5th, 6th, and 7th!!! BBD baby!!! By the way I didn't hunt tonight like I thought I was going to


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

yes the Bone Collectors are in town. Just seen them at bow shop. Wife wanted to see if T-bone really had those bad teeth he wore on an episode she has caught a glimpse of. Had our picture taken with them. Pretty cool fellas.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL, Prime time is AT LEAST a week away. I've seen a ton of does this week with nothing to speak of in tow, and almost all the does still with fawns. Thats the biggest tell tale sign of when hard chasing is going on....when the does have been run off from the young ones. I'm sure some bucks are getting a little anxious, but most of the Big ones are still biding their time...........


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I really enjoyed the 60mph wind forecast we had for today since I changed my hunting plans!!! Deer were out everywhere tonight when I was driving around. Mornings hunts seem to be slow where Im at. Going out again in the morning, suppose to be windy again so im going to try hunting the ravines.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cold front coming in thursday.... Yeah buddy..


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

squibbkicks said:


> not a lot of dead deer on the roads in ne ohio,that always seems to be a good indicator of pre rut activity


Down here in adams county on RT 32 there big bodied deer with their heads cut off! Alot of them.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

So anyone in Seneca Co. on here seen anything?


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Cold front coming in thursday.... Yeah buddy..


x2. Can't wait!


----------



## kline4303 (Oct 28, 2009)

> So anyone in Seneca Co. on here seen anything?


 Saw 4 small bucks the other night. Finally getting some big bucks on the trail cams but still all night time photos. Game warden Sandusky County saw a monster with a doe yesterday 5pm in a wide open field. I think its slowly beginning.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hoyt108 (Aug 31, 2006)

Im headed that way on November 6 for a weeks hunt on my buddies farm. I hope I hit it good!!:teeth:


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

wow, what a crappy time to be out of town for work! This week and next week! I'll be home and in a tree all day Saturday though. Then on vacation from November 5th - 15th! Hopefully they'll still be chasing and not all bedded up with does. Guess time will tell. 

Anyone seeing anything good around Somerset?


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you'll be happy with that time frame


hoyt108 said:


> Im headed that way on November 6 for a weeks hunt on my buddies farm. I hope I hit it good!!:teeth:


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have Nov. 4-9 off, but with the luxary of changing pending activity. I will keep checkin to see what everybody is experiencing


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm heading up to my yearly spot in Pike County come Nov 6. Anybody on here from Pike and have you seen any action so far?


----------



## rocket75 (Jan 13, 2009)

Talked with GW in Southern Ohio today. Big deer are getting ran over everywhere. Packing my stuff and heading to ohio in the morning. Hope you all "wait till prime time"


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been seeing alot of dead deer along the roads this week.


----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

I think hunting is gonna suck this year. There aren't many deer where I hunt.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

buddy watched 3 small bucks chase does and two lock horns and grunt a million times in a big corn field. I watched 4 does eat corn....


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Seen another small buck work a scrape today. Buddy watched 150" running a fence row with his nose to the ground. It seems that most of the good activity has been in the evening. Anyone else? My vacation is Nov 2nd through the 11th. Im making it out Saturday morning and thats it till vacation.


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Im in Paulding and i think you're right on the money. Thursday that cold front is coming in and its gonna be 50's rest of the week. I think things are gonna pick up. I've noticed a little more action just in this past week. Better be out as much as you can starting tomorrow!!!!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 7 doe's from my stand this morning eating in a field.Lots of rubs on tree's.I havent seen any mature bucks chasing any yet this year.Just some young bucks getting antsy.
Maby this cold weather the next few days will get them going some?I still think the best is gonna be a week or so from now around the 5th-15th though the way things are looking now....but this can change over night if some doe's go into heat.Just never know

Im in Marion County by the way.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Cold weather coming in, new moon coming up in a few days, and halloween weekend  I think it's almost time to get excited!!!! The next 10 days should be ROCKING!!!!


----------



## marco19477 (Oct 28, 2010)

Been out every day for the past week Monday 25th seen 2 big ones running together 60 yds. away grunt did nothing 3 young ones were eating my apples does are herded up seen 2 big groups 1 had 15+ the other had 9 plus 4 singles my guess the chase will be Nov. 3-10 weather predictions seem favorable for it also. Ross Co. East of Paint Creek lake.


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

gatorbait42 said:


> I have been seeing alot of dead deer along the roads this week.


We were down to our farm this past weekend and I77 from RT250 to RT78 was loaded with dead deer, more than I have seen in the past this time of year. Usually they start showing up along the highway about Nov 6 give or take a few days.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Outback man, I am hunting Warren County too, been seein rubs and scrapes beginning to show up. Rattled in a small 8 last Sunday, I think things are starting out there. Good Luck guys.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Seen what looks to be a six point chasing some does 300 yards behind my house. Hopefully the big boy I seen the last two years previous out back is still around, which reminds me, I need to ask the owner permission if he allows hunting...:teeth:


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

i'll be in Benton County the 8 - 12... what's the hunting like in Benton County? its my first out of state hunt!


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you sure your hunting Ohio?


Sluggersetta901 said:


> i'll be in Benton County the 8 - 12... what's the hunting like in Benton County? its my first out of state hunt!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well the truck is gassed up,I haven't sleep for a week im so excited. Only got 15hr drive from Vermont. Will be arriving in Athens County for a 2 week hunt of a life time I hope. Not looking to kill a state record but a respectable buck would be nice. Anyone else hunting the Wayne National Forset near Nelsonville Area? Hope eveyone has a safe hunting season!!!


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

I do a little hunting in Wayne and the sign is everyone all over the area I hunt. Which is a river bottom with little pressure no1 hardly knows about. Good luck to you Vtbowhunter37 at Wayne.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

P&Y OHIO said:


> Are you sure your hunting Ohio?


Yup... I believe the closest city is Logan.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

B&C Bones said:


> I'm heading up to my yearly spot in Pike County come Nov 6. Anybody on here from Pike and have you seen any action so far?


I was there last weekend does still had fawns and all the cams still had the mature bucks nocturnal


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Benton Township is in Hocking County, close to Logan. Is that what you mean?


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

jamesbalog said:


> I was there last weekend does still had fawns and all the cams still had the mature bucks nocturnal


Hopefully this cold snap will get them kicked off. I only live about 1.5 hours south of pike and we are starting to show some good rut activity. Next week is gonna be brutal at work. Can't wait to get up there


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

foxcat said:


> Benton Township is in Hocking County, close to Logan. Is that what you mean?


i guess haha... just spoke to my outfitter to get the address of the camp and it is in McArthur. what county is that? anyone know?


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Vtbowhunter37 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well the truck is gassed up,I haven't sleep for a week im so excited. Only got 15hr drive from Vermont. Will be arriving in Athens County for a 2 week hunt of a life time I hope. Not looking to kill a state record but a respectable buck would be nice. Anyone else hunting the Wayne National Forset near Nelsonville Area? Hope eveyone has a safe hunting season!!!


Me and my buddies are leaving Sunday morning for Nelsonville. We to will be hunting on the Wayne. I will be in a black 2008 Silverado with a Mathews logo in the back window and Tenn tags.If you see us up there feel free to stop and chat.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

Vinton county... not Benton. haha sorry

is Vinton County a good area?


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> i guess haha... just spoke to my outfitter to get the address of the camp and it is in McArthur. what county is that? anyone know?


Vinton County which is a great dear county.


----------



## k_marshall (Feb 4, 2010)

Im in Tuscarawas caounty in ne ohio. Last night saw some small bucks chasin does. One small fork horn came right under my stand. He had some dried blood stains around his eyes/ forhead, and a big gash in his back.. Id say someone taught him a lesson or two. I wanna see whatever did that to him


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

Saw a nice one this morning with a doe. Saw the doe first next to the road and looked past her and saw nothing but horns. He was panting and looked like he had been chasing her. This was in NE Ohio.


----------



## mgaspari (Oct 14, 2010)

They are beginning to rut. Had a 5 pt hard on some does, running so hard after them I could hear him breathing @ 20yds. Had a large mature buck following a doe, nose to ground but not running her down. Also had a yearling spike running around in circles while all of this was taking place, I guess he knew he should be doing something just didn't know what.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

*2010 rut*

Hey guys I'm new to AT but here's what I've seen, I hunt in galia county I have found about 25 scrapes since september and tons of rubs, big rubs I put my trail cams up on 2 different scrapes and get about 80-100 pics a week of does and bucks some very nice bucks in the 150 range the thing is I'm getting them at night and atleast one day during the week I sat up on the scrapes 3 times no luck the first time, 5 does the second time and 3 bucks the third time, the third time they seemed like they we're chasing bc I heard them running around all morning before daylight this was 10-23 I have seen bucks everytime I have went to any of my stands this year but nothing big small 8's 6's and a decent 10 until last week had a 140 come in but didn't offer any shot. I personally think we need atleast another week maybe 2 I sat this morning 10-28 saw absolutely nothing


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

hey looking forward to tomorrow. I get to take a day off work and crossing my fingers. Hey question to those who use estrus, would you consider it too early or the right time to start using estrus, making drags, and hanging some scent wicks on trees? Just trying to gauge timing. I am in near akron area, but hunt NE of that area. Geauga and portage counties


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Was out checking my setup after all that wind the other day and walked in to find a really nice scrape that wasn't there 2 days ago at one set....Fresh rubs at the second set...The fun is starting to happen folks...Best time of year when the bucks get..."stupid"...


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

start using it any day


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never heard of Benton Co. :secret:

I think your talkin about Vinton Co.

Good huntin that way

Good Luck!!! :smile:


Sluggersetta901 said:


> Yup... I believe the closest city is Logan.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't get out until Saturday am...Tomorrow am should be good if your near food...frost warning in Cinci area tonight...


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh this weekends gonna be awesome! Just something about holloween...


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Franklin County - I have seen more buck in the last 4 day than the last four months. The weather has kicked in and I have my eye on a mid 140 10 point that has walked across my back yard the last 3 day in a row right about 7.45.

micky


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

> hey looking forward to tomorrow. I get to take a day off work and crossing my fingers. Hey question to those who use estrus, would you consider it too early or the right time to start using estrus, making drags, and hanging some scent wicks on trees? Just trying to gauge timing. I am in near akron area, but hunt NE of that area. Geauga and portage counties


I busted a nice 9 point this morning. He had a young doe bleating at him, but he was not all that interested. I sprayed some Black Widow estrous on some saplings before climbed my tree and let me tell you what, he smelled that stuff and started lip curling and walked right to the tree I spayed. 20 yd shot through both lungs, he went 75 yds or so and piled up. I missed him while he was trotting just moments before he came upwind of the estrous spray. I tried to get him to stop, but he kept trotting and I misjudged distance and shot under him. If I hadn't spayed the estrous, I think he would of kept going. I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Welp guys I'm headed out in the morning hopefully this cold weather will get em chasin a lil bit I'm huntin a big field with oaks all around it and about 13 scrapes oh yea I pulled my trail cam card today I have it set up on a scrape got a 150 inch 10 pt and another one that looks to be about 22 inches wide hopefully they'll make a mistake in the am


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Anybody have any tips for decoys I have the new tinks mr.october and no luck every deer that sees it act skiddish and spooked I don't know what I'm doin wrong


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Z7master said:


> Anybody have any tips for decoys I have the new tinks mr.october and no luck every deer that sees it act skiddish and spooked I don't know what I'm doin wrong


20 yds away, quartering away from you, stay down wind of the decoy. I put trophy blend deer herd scent on mine... Seems to work like a charm.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

jmp51483 said:


> 20 yds away, quartering away from you, stay down wind of the decoy. I put trophy blend deer herd scent on mine... Seems to work like a charm.



That is exactly what I have been doing for the last 3 years with very good results!


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is the pic of mine from today. Came right in to Black Widow estrous lure!


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

ricksmathew said:


> That is exactly what I have been doing for the last 3 years with very good results!


K thanks guys I will keep you posted on the activity I see tomorrow I'm not gna use the decoy maybe later next week


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

> Hey Outback man, I am hunting Warren County too, been seein rubs and scrapes beginning to show up. Rattled in a small 8 last Sunday, I think things are starting out there.


jonj480-It's kind of odd...I've had a ton of rubs and scrapes for weeks now and finding more everytime I go out...some good rubs too, but nothing crazy massive...Good luck.

My first daylight buck sighting was only last week...two young guys but nice deer...9AM and traveling together...It's weird...I haven't seen a doe in over a week and the land I'm on is loaded with them...unfortunately I think it's cause there's still two fields (around 80 acres) of standing corn...I've had absolutely no response to grunts or rattling...Wed. AM I saw a nice buck cross a beanfield at 7:40AM heading towards what I've assumed is the main bedding area (not counting the corn)...grunted and snort wheezed and he didn't even budge...half hour later small young buck came out where he entered and walked same path across beanfield only the opposite way...then half hour later two small bucks came out of same spot the big buck went and the small came from and ran a tree line together between two woods...ran down, and then a minute later came back...

Today around 9AM had a nice young 8 just wander in out of nowhere and bed down 30 yds. from me watching a thick patch of the woods for like an hour...All 6-8 of the shooters I have on cam have not gotten their pics taken in like 3 weeks...All this year I've not seen a small buck except on cam back in summer, and now they are coming out of the woodwork...

Back out tomorrow and going to pull the decoy out on Sat. I think...Good luck.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I havent seen any real full rut activity yet.. just some small buck chasing.. like if the does are just starting to get hot. But for the next 4 weeks its going to get interesting..


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

I dropped some belts off to a friend for his Combine yesterday evening. Brought the binoc's and glassed awhile. Seemed slow.

I have seen plenty of active scrapes around. 

It seems it always starts good the 1st week of november for me so I'll be out all weekend weather permiting along with evenings next week.


----------



## jamesp59 (Aug 10, 2003)

Was out last night had a nice 8 follow 4 does, but wasnt really running them just in tow smelling around. I grunted at him be he seemed more interested in the does then me. This is NW ohio Williams county. James


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

On my way to work this morning I had to come to almost a complete stop to keep a spike that was standing on the very edge of the pavement from crossing in front of me. He never moved and after I went by he walked across the road like he owned it, he was defintely love sick.


----------



## Edgewater2 (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be in Jackson Co 5th - 13th. I hope it isnt over by then.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Edgewater2 said:


> I will be in Jackson Co 5th - 13th. I hope it isnt over by then.


I dont think you need to worry about that.Its really slow here right now.Zero rut activity seen so far other than little bucks running some doe's around.I have yet to see a mature buck in daylight this season....And I know their here because I have lots of trail cam pictures of them just no shows during daylight.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I spoke too soon.. Today a 140+ and 120+ buck were on a hot doe.. She is slowing down.. Finally some pope in young deer.. Passed them cause I know there are a few 160+ bucks around.. This weekend might be the weekend..


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw a nice 10 point chasing the crap out of some does in a cut corn field for about 45 minutes this morning. He was much bigger than the smaller bucks I typically see chasing this time of year 

He was ready, the does were not.


----------



## huntrjm (Nov 18, 2007)

Rainy morning here. Several does and an 100" 8pt chasing/pushing a group of does for about an hour. No signs of the boss yet.


----------



## HotRock (Oct 29, 2010)

Very First post!! Joined this A.M.
From N.C. and headed to Vinton county from the 5th-13 of NOV... Excited would be an understatement! Will be hunting public land and hopefully hitting it around primetime, have hunted this area in October only once in the past and am not incredibly familiar with it obviously. The land is rolling hardwood hills/mountains and just wondering if anyone had any pointers on hunting the Ohio rut in this type of terrain?? 
Also I have always lived by the rule of getting off the roads and as far back in the woods as possible but don’t know if this would be the right play considering my friends who hunted the area last year were in the ACTION without hardly walking at all! But I cannot help but think the further in the better?? I plan on scouting at least the first full day of the trip and assume ridges and saddles would be a place to start..? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Look for the bottlenecks whether its the terrain or 1 small area of woods that connects 2 bigger areas & they should chase thru. Stay out all day too I'll be in muskigum co. on sunday & I am pumped. Looks like we might hit it good.


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

I have only seen a couple of smaller bucks so far, but they were following the does. I have kept a journal off all of my outings for the past five years here in southwest Ohio. Overall, the period from November 7th through 11th have been the best for me seeing mature deer moving. I don't think this year will be any different for me. I agree that it is starting to heat up, but I think we are still a week to 10 days away from it really getting good.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I saw a spike chasing 3 does around and when they walked off the field I had another spike walk to the same area and go over the hill about 15 minutes later I rattled in another spike it came in runnin lookin for the fight still waitin on the big boys to get love sick can't wait should be a killer evening high pressure and temp is spose to drop quick


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I sat this evening and it sucked I had high hopes I did see 4 deer but I couldn't tell what any of them was I think they we're chasin but not for sure hopefully tomorrow is a better day everyone keep posting what they are seeing good luck to all


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

I sat this evening...4:30PM to end of shooting light. My friend saw a fork hanging out with a doe. I saw 2 does chased by a decent 8 pointer. I saw 1 doe chased by a smaller 6. Then finally, I saw 3 does running and a minute later I saw a fork horn running behind them.

The break in the temps seemed to help, too. btw, this was just east of Fallsburg just over the line in Muskingum County.


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

well i have not been in the stand for about three weeks now since i got my doe so i dont have a lot of input but i went to a company picnic type thing at winton woods yesterday and while some hired gun was giving a team building speach a nice doe came sprinting out of the woods and stopped to look back then i looked in the woods and all i saw was horns needless to say i didnt give that speaker or anyone else talking a bit of attention after that she and two yearlings where there tilll we pulled out and i just kept thinking about getting in the stand this morning


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

hopefully they'll be moving this morning. I'll know more in about 1 1/2 hrs. I'm gonna put down a scent trail today.

goodluck to anyone heading out it's chilly up here.


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Drove around yesterday at dusk and saw about 5 does and a smaller buck messing with them. While I was watching them through the binos and talking to my buddy in stepped MR BIG. This is the buck we have been looking for we have 6 or 7 pics of him. He kinda took control of the field. He was on the neighbors property who doesn't allow hunting but was only about 400 yds from the woods I am hunting this morning. Hopefully those does lead him my way.


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Finding alot of scrapes showing up everytime out. Seen a few of the small boys over them but like in a previous post getting pics of them at night still. Is almost november and its only going to get better! Looking forward to the weekend. Good luck to all.


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

Here In Clinton County things seem to be heating up a little, havent had any encounters with any big buck yet other than trail cam pics but do have alot of scrapes and rubs in the area im hunting. I would say the next few weeks we should be seeing some big OHIO bruisers down. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!


----------



## 204shooter (Jul 5, 2010)

Caught this guy this morning out back of the house. He was really doggin' a couple of does. Heading out after lunch.


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

headed out to the woods at about 3pm and cant wait its been eating me alive seeing these pics and reading your comments


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

The only chasing I've seen is squirrels.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat out this morning saw 5 bucks and 2 does 3 spikes a 10 and a big 8 there was only one spike chasing does the ten point came to my decoy all postured up and ready to fight after he went away I climbed outta my stand and put my decoy behind my tree in the brush and when I turned back around there was about a 130 inch 8 point standing in the field behind me, he had me busted there wasn't anything I could do but watch him run off into the wind. Not hunting this evening but I'll be back at it in the morning it should only get better good luck to all


----------



## kris81 (Jul 15, 2008)

shot a 120'' 8 pt this am. Called him in with a e can. smoked him at 35 yrds.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw a mid 150's deer doggn a doe on thur. morning. Yesterday evening on the way home I saw a ton of bucks out in the fields. All of them were with does. I saw 2 that would go over 160's easy. Some of the big boy's are starting to move.


----------



## newohio (Oct 1, 2005)

I killed a big 9pt this morning at 8:54am. He would score in low to mid 130's . dressed over 206lb. He was chasing does with a smaller 6 point. He stopped at 15yards and I zipped a 4 blade Stinger through him. Bucks are moving well and chasing .
Good luck to all.
Newohio


----------



## buckangler (Nov 3, 2005)

I grunted and primos can called two nice bucks in today (they were not traveling together), came to full draw on one of them but couldnt get a shot. This was the first day I have seen these bucks during daylight. I think the next week will be prime.


----------



## Doberman55 (Jan 15, 2009)

Saw 3 does being chased by a 4 to and 6 pt this morning...no shot though!


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

grunted in a scrub 4 pt right to my tree. He was grunting the whole time. I also rattled in a really nice 8 pt to 35 yards tonight. Probably 20" spread, 10" g2's. Nice buck. I couldn't close the deal. :sad:


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

Went out today for the afternoon. Ashtabula county. Sat in my treestand for 5 hours and saw nothing. 

There are at least 3 nice bucks I captured on my trail camera...but zero activity this evening.


----------



## sfhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't wait, i start 14 days of uninterrupted Ohio hunting in two days. Good luck everyone


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Vacation starts tomorrow, Im gonna try and close the deal this week. I think this week is gonna be GREAT!!!


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

simpkinst said:


> Went out today for the afternoon. Ashtabula county. Sat in my treestand for 5 hours and saw nothing.
> 
> There are at least 3 nice bucks I captured on my trail camera...but zero activity this evening.


 sounds like my day up here!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

13.5 hours in a stand today...8 of that was 40 yds. away from a 40 acre cornfield that was getting cut...had decoy out this am and saw nothing...about 20 min. before last light had 3 does walk thru about 60 yds. away from me, although had I been in that stand earlier my cam showed several does out wandering around until 9AM...Absolutely no responses to rattling, grunting, or decoying...can't figure out what the heck is going on...


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Friday was just a good ruttin day in Adams county! Saw 7 deer...3 bucks. One was grunting at a doe who wasnt ready. Seen a 10 pt on his feet at 10:15 am coming into my calling...2 small for me though....great encounter!
Seen a picture of a 196 inch buck killed in Adams county...checked in at Peebles.
The light is now green!


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

This morning in northern Ashland County I saw a decent 8 pt (120ish, younger deer) chasing a doe and she wasnt having it. Also saw a handful of other does being harassed by a young 6 or 8 pt and a small 4 pt just hanging out watching the action. Pretty eventful morning compared to what I saw a few weeks ago when I got the chance to get out. After what I saw this moring, I hope to be out as much as I can within the next week or two.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Just came out of my stand this morning. (have to go visit someone at hospital) Saw small fork horn all morning walking 80 acre picked bean field. Changed boots to leave, put clothes back in bag, shut truck door, and a hundred yards behind me in the middle of the field is a 23" wide, ten point. I am guessing maybe mid 160's, going straight away from me to other side of field. Grabbed binos, and watched him disappear in woods on otherside of field.
I seen a couple of does in the brush watching behind themselves all morning, thinking it was probably a small buck in tow. I believe a couple better bucks are starting to need the love.
This was western vinton county.
So you may see one when you least expect it. Be ready for some long sits to payout.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

my hunting bud let 4 Does pass this morning thinking a Buck might be following. Nada,zilch.

I was on a cut corn field and only seen a Doe on the far side.

it's usually busy this time of year up here. I'm a bit stumped. Next week has alway's been my best up here, sure hope it pick's up.


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Saw decent 8 last night and short tined 12 this morning. Both were with does but not chasing. Just staying about 60 yds away at all times.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

In knox county the big boys are starting to get out during daylight. Saw a big one friday night checking scrapes (couldnt get a real good look at him but he was at least 140" if he wasnt broke up) and my brother saw a monster(160-170 were guessing from trail cam pics) last night. They werent chasing does but both bucks ran little bucks off postured up and were checking their does out. Next two weeks is when to be in Ohio.


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

Had 2 shooters Tending a doe this morning, action started at daylight and the last time I got a glimpse of them was at 10am. Hunted until noon. 50 yards was as close as they got to me.Both bucks were over 150''. Hunted the same property last night and never seen a thing, it was like someone turned the light switch on this morning. Scrapes had not been worked when I checked them last night so I had an idea a doe was in heat somewhere.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Finally saw a goog number of deer today...10 I think...all does and yearlings w/the exception of a 1.5 yr. 8 pt. old that was trailing a doe (or possibly just on the same path) and a small 1.5 yr. old for forky that I think came in to my rattling. I was just off of a bedding area...boy I wish the damn weather people knew how to forecast wind. Was suppose to be W/NW, and the entire walk in and until I got set in the stand it was...then once it started getting light it was a freaking north wind, which isn't great for this set, but at least it wasn't a south wind. Had a very small doe and her twin button bucks under me for 45 minutes. I should have shot her, but she was small and this is my "buck" stand, so I didn't want to create a bunch of racket for two steaks and one burger.

Farmer cut the majority of a 40 acre corn field last night and today, and surprisingly said he didn't see a single deer in it. It's weird, cause the limited activity I'm seeing I've figured was cause they were in the corn. Hopefully they're in the smaller field then, cause if not then I don't know where they are at. Bucks working scrapes on cam, but outside of that no real rutting signs yet. Back to work next week then off the week after that. Good luck.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

I had the same problem with the wind this morning. Climbed the tree based on the wind on the way in, when it got light, it shifted and blew towards the bedding area.... Needless to say, nothing this morning.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

The little guys are moving non stop and are plenty stupid. I'll bet I saw 40 dead small bucks on the interstate. The older bucks are scent checking the smaller bucks scrape lines downwind. They are really starting to tear trees up. They are more or less bedding on the end of a point and running around the perimeter of hills early and late.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat this morning I had a mid 130's 9 point come into the field I was in he looked at my decoy but sisnd care started walking off and I took a shot it was a lil to far for me and I missed him he ran at the edge of the field and looked back like what was that and then he wandered off into the woods I also had 3 does come by but no bucks we're with them. Oh yea somebody stole my trail cam last night I had set up on a scrape. I was pretty P.O. This morning I can't stand a thief he came in on a 4 wheeler cuz I seen fresh tracks goin across the field I hope someone steals his 4 wheeler


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

I hear ya on the trail cam, got one of mine stolen this year. The thief must not work, because if he had to suffer at work like the rest of us, he wouldn't do that crap to someones hard earned money


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

Friday was a decent night, had to bucks chasing including this guy who got too close. Stood 40 yards stairing at the blind and then back at the doe and my 12 year old nephew talked me into to him. Guess I'll have to try and get the other people in my family a big deer this year. Oh, had a yound buck chasing this morning.


----------



## swaheely (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool deer though. Ida shot him.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats on the buck Bill......how you been sir?

I know he didn't run too far, what broadhead did you use.


Tim


----------



## scott3824 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sat this morning out in Bryan at a buddies farm with 2 other guys. Got a clean shot off on a 6 pointer that walked right into my wind, but we were unable to find blood. Also got a clean double lung on what I thought was a doe but turned out to be a button buck (actually about a minute after the first one). 1 of the other guys got a good shot on a decent buck, we had lots of blood into the woods and into a thicket where he dislodged the arrow, but we couldn't find him. lots of morning activity out there.

Didn't see any real big bucks but there was a rub about 20 yards off my stand that was shredded up like ribbons. 

Probably be in Elyria next weekend.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Went out Friday evening, had a nice 6 point doggin three does in the field in front of me. Nothin came my way, but was fun to watch. Went out the next morning, sat in one stand in the woods until about 7:45. Hadn't had ant response from grunts or bleet, decided to move to back to the Friday night stand. As I was cutting through the field, had a big 9 point see me from about 125 yds. He couldn't quite make me out with the low light, so I ducked in the honeysuckle and grunted. It got his attention and he came in on it. I grunted a couple more times and he kept coming in. As I cleared the honeysuckle enough to get a shot, that got his curiuosity even more. 

He followed the field edge and eventually came out in front of me at about 19yds. I took the shot, but put it low and stuck him in the briscut. We trailed it a good part out the day, but the blood finally let out. Very disappointed to say the least. 

So I get a call from my buddy, who was the one helping me track the day before, from his tree stand at about 8:20. He tells me the buck I shot the day before is making his way up the creek near where he was hunting and had ducked into a tall grass field. So my son and I went to my buddy's probperty, about 5 miles from where I had shot him the previous morning, and walked the field. We endend up pushing him out without getting another shot. He is still out there and the shot from the day earlier wasn't fatal.

He was definately one I hated to loose, but "That's Deer Huntin"


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

My buddy I am supposed to hunt with from the 4th to the 12th in oHio just called and left VM BBD. Then his phone died Lol.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have hunted a ton and have passed some decent Bucks cruising. I have only seen one doe being chased by a small 4 pointer. I am about to start an 8 day hunt in Ohio with some great buddies and can't wait. What more can u ask for than being in a tree in SE Ohio from November 5th thru 12th


----------



## nwohunter (Oct 30, 2010)

I hunt northwest ohio in williams county. Went out tonight and about 6:30 had a group of 5 doe come into the field from the east..... they grazed around for a while slowly coming my way.... then I heard some movement from the woods to the east and had a six point come out thirty yards from me.... didnt shoot though.... I know theres a lot bigger around........ the six pointer cruised out to the middle of the field and met up with a 4 pointer about 75 yards from my stand and they acted like they could care less about the does........ have been seeing a few rubs but not much rut activity other than that.


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

i've seen some rubs and scrapes but some yahoo already hung some scent pads above the scrape...too bad he's not allowed to hunt there. i think i busted him out when i walked in to my stand because when i walked by the stand, tehre was a bow hanging (circa 1983) and a grunt call, rattle bag, and a quiver still up in the stand.
one odd thing to add to that...a dead buck in front of my stand. had been there a couple of days based on the smell. no apparent arrow wound, looked like it had been gored and beat to death i.e. a buck fight. would like to see the one that came out on top...the dead one was halfway decent.
if it weren't for poachers/trespassers, i think i'd see more activity :angry:


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

It was pretty windy Sunday evening and with 2 weeks of vacation starting Wednesday I decided not to hunt. Well the wind died down around sunset so I took a drive and it looks like I should have gone hunting. Saw a ton of deer and a couple good shooters but they weren't acting too rutty,they were actually feeding with the does, but the good thing is it was still light and they were on their feet. This week looks really good. Temps in the high 30's for highs by the end of the week.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

My wife and I went out Saturday evening and Sunday morning. I had 5 scrapes within 30 yards of my tree stand and a few rubs. My wife saw 4 does but no buck following. Sunday morning we hunted 2 different stands and we both had small bucks scent checking and one small buck chasing a doe. I also had some rubs near this stand as well. Looks like the next 2 weeks is going to be really good if the weather can cooperate.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Went out this morning in southeast ohio in vinton county and had 3 does come by early and at 9:30 I saw movement 100 yrds away. I bleated and he circled around and came into 30 yards he was a 160" ten point. He made a scrape and hung around for 15 minutes never giving me a good shot. Deer of a lifetime that's for sure. Back to Wisconsin tomorrow.


----------



## arrow2heart (Apr 1, 2009)

Hunted land in Vinton Fri and Sat and rattled in a couple dinks and came to the conclusion the buck were seeking and bumping not balls out chaseing. On both days i had does feeding under me for quite a while and they were far to relaxed to be in the true "rut." The bucks were looking hard buck not cruising to the degree i had hoped for. I begin a 10 day hunt on the 5th and think that the new moon and temps will increase activity and really send the chase off. This will be the the first pre-rut, rut, in a long time that the lunar phase and temps have been so favorable. I think that its going to explode this weekend and alot of people are going to hammer down. I kind of always veiw it as the 4 days before and after the 8th of Nov. as the best opportunities for the shooters to present themselfs. Good luck and shoot straight- may the B&C Gods be with you!


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't wait! Myself and a couple of buddies are heading to the Logan, Pickerington area for a 3 day hunt with Ohio Arrow Outfitters. Anyone live near that area that can give me an update on buck activity? We are being realistic with our expectations with it being just a 3 day hunt and all, but I think we have the odds in our favor with the timing of our hunt and the expected lower temps. I just hope to get a crack at a nice one!


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

Buck activity picking up. Here's what me and a friend saw this week:

1) Friday 5:30PM: I had 2 does trotting past me. I didn't see anything trailing so I poked the first doe. She went 20 yards and stood and bled. While she stood there, a solid 8ptr came out of a ravine and sniffed her.......she was wobbling and he seemed to lose interest and he wandered off. I grunted a few times, he paused and took notice. 90 seconds later he wandered off. The doe finally laid down and expired.

2) Friday 6:30PM: I had a doe and 2 fawns trot through the same field that the 2 does came from at 5:30PM. Behind them was a tall fork horn and he was trolling head down.

3) Friday 7:00PM: I saw another 8 pointer, head down, trailing a doe along a fence line.

4) Friday 4:00PM and 4:30PM: My buddy had 2 fork horns nose down trolling through his setup. On the trail cam at his set up, we're getting pics throughout the night of a couple of very nice 130 and 140 inch bucks. None during daylight.

5) Saturday Sunrise to 9:00AM: My buddy saw 2 small bucks sparing lightly, doe and a fawn walking alone, and a buck work a scrape.

6) Sunday 4:00PM: I was walking a tree line looking for a trail to set up a tent on and busted a really, really nice buck laying down with a doe (tending?)


Lines 1 through 5 were on the Licking County/Muskingum County line, about 30 mins east of Pickerington. Line 6 was in Delaware County, 30 mins north west of Pickerington. We've done some light rattling and grunting and tried some Golden Estrus and none of those has seemed to do any good just yet.


I think the weather getting cooler this week has triggered more movement. Bucks are starting to move a good bit more. I think the next 2 weeks is going to be HOT. Weather is going to get a little cooler and be dry.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

DEERGUNNER said:


> I can't wait! Myself and a couple of buddies are heading to the Logan, Pickerington area for a 3 day hunt with Ohio Arrow Outfitters. Anyone live near that area that can give me an update on buck activity? We are being realistic with our expectations with it being just a 3 day hunt and all, but I think we have the odds in our favor with the timing of our hunt and the expected lower temps. I just hope to get a crack at a nice one!


when is the hunt and what was the cost ?
(if you dont mind me asking )


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

News flash, my good hunting buddy just got back from Ohio and said things are blowing wide open. He saw 4 different doe dead in heat with a whole posse of bucks in hot pursuit. yikes, I hope I don't miss it??


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> News flash, my good hunting buddy just got back from Ohio and said things are blowing wide open. He saw 4 different doe dead in heat with a whole posse of bucks in hot pursuit. yikes, I hope I don't miss it??


Dean I am rolling out at 8 am in the morning. Thats only because my buddy wont leave tonight


----------



## byronchilds (Apr 20, 2006)

In NE Ohio. I was out Friday all day, taking a break for lunch. I rattled in a small fork horn around 9 am and then saw nothing after that. Had lunch, hung a new stand over two really fresh scrapes that looked to be made just that morning. Sat that evening and saw a smaller 8pt, he came right in to the scrape, sniffed it and left. Must not have been his and he knew better than to mess with them. Sunday evening I saw a small 6pt. actually mount a doe that he was chasing. Today I went out at 230pm till dark and it was very active. I had three does and two small bucks come in. I'm still not seeing the big bucks that are on my trail cam. I think the younger bucks are fired up, but the big boys are making/tending scrapes and thrashing bushes. I've seen brand new rubs and scrapes in my area that were never there. 

I'm headed to Harrison County on Sunday for a week, I'll let ya know how good it is. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## weakley10 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rattled in a nice 130 8pt this evening into 8 yrds. Had a young boy with me and he was to nervous to shoot it with his crossbow  He came in head laid back and foamin at the mouth, think it all happened to fast 4him.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Well fellas I didn't set in my stand saturday eve or this morning so I went this evening I hunted a different stand than the field edge. I let my dad hunt it, I saw a snall 4 pt checking a scrape and 3 does at last light I tried to spook them off before climbing outta my stand so I done a snort wheeze and they ran off but something came running from the thicket I was watching to me but it was to dark to see what it was, my dad on the other hand saw they biggest buck of his life tonight while sitting in my stand, he had a skunk underneath him and he was taking pics of it when something caught his attention to his left he sd he looked over and a hundred yards away at the fields edge stood a buck that he sweard was atleast 36 inches wide he sd it had to be some kind of record he had never seen a deer like that in his whole life, anywhere but it jus stood there looking at the field for about 10 minutes and turned and went back into the woods what a bummer


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

seen a lot of chasing this weekend, with most doe's at least 50yds in front of bucks. ended up rattling a 10pt 125class away from 3 doe's and couldn't make my mind up to shoot. i ended up calling him in 3 times the closest was 25 yds and my goal this year is bigger so i passed, will probably regret it. seen a 150+ chase a doe across a field, about 175yds from me, i watched thru my bino's because he was headed in my buddies direction, ended up passing him at 52yds. next morning i had another 10pt right around 125" run by me chasing a doe, i heard him coming so i was at full draw and decided to pass. he covered 200yds after the doe in less than 2 minutes and my buddy put him down, his biggest ever so he couldn't have been happier and i was happy for him. after we got to the truck and get ready to go get his buck, we walk around the barn and see a giant with a doe out in the field we were hunting.
dad went out tonight and saw 7 different bucks all going after one doe in a cut corn field. a nice 10pt kept chasing all the other bucks off so he could have her.... she was in heat, he watched the doe get mounted twice.
good luck all, my vacation starts thursday, beginning to wish i took off earlier now, but it is always on somewhere around the 8th so gonna be good for awhile


----------



## jimncamo (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw two huge 10 pointers which Iv seen both several times in my hunting area. Both out checking does and also had two 120 8 pt in bow range as well. It is as heated up as it gets right now but havn't seen any does in heat yet. I would say we will be in lock down in another week. Im hunting Hamilton county in south west Ohio.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Had an 8 point pass to the North of me in some thick stuff about 60 yards away Sat AM. Watch him enter the CRP field where he was probably getting ready to bed down. I grunted and nothing happened. Hit the doe bleat can and he stopped dead in his tracks. He turned around and head back out of the CRP...which was cool to watch because all you could see is a rack floating on top of the tips of the grass. He made his way down the trail towards my stand and stopped at 30 yds broadside. I decided to pass. He was a 110" 2 year old. He eventually made his was all the way to with 5 yds of my stand and then continued deeper into the woods looking for the doe. 20 minutes later I had a 4 point come in. On the way out with my buddy we noticed a bunch of new rubs and scraps along the woods bordering the South side of the CRP field. Probably 30 rubs in a 150 yard stretch.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

DEERGUNNER said:


> I can't wait! Myself and a couple of buddies are heading to the Logan, Pickerington area for a 3 day hunt with Ohio Arrow Outfitters. Anyone live near that area that can give me an update on buck activity? We are being realistic with our expectations with it being just a 3 day hunt and all, but I think we have the odds in our favor with the timing of our hunt and the expected lower temps. I just hope to get a crack at a nice one!


My good friend Rick runs that outfitter....very good person you guys will be dealing with, he will try his arse off to put you guys on some bucks.....tell him Tim said hi.

What days will you guys be here?


Tim


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

I was out tonight on Paulding Co., saw 2 monster 8's and a total of 10 different does. 6 of them were with the 2 bucks then split up. Im gonna be out daily. Definately heating up, cant wait to call one of those big boys in so i can launch one thru the vitals!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

well here in West/Southern Ohio last week we had a couple hot does but I see about 10-15 does that are not hot. So maybe this coming weekend things will heat up again.. Normaly you cant go wrong hunting hard between Nov 7 and Nov 25... I think were still in pre rut..


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I seen 11 doe's and 2 bucks..I think they a were the same group ive been seeing just about every night eating in a field.Bucks were small eight points and had no interest in the doe's.Still no chasing in my area yet.(Marion County)


----------



## BoneCollector07 (Nov 2, 2010)

no action yet


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Had an eight and a 10 chasing does in the field yesterday. Bad part is I was in the woods! Couldn't get them to come to a grunt or a can call.


----------



## nwohunter (Oct 30, 2010)

went out this morning....... saw a total four bucks and 1 doe....... I have my stand on the edge of a crp feild and and some woods....... had a 4 pointer come out and hang out right under my stand for about 5 minutes..... then a six went through the same woods he came out of but never went into the field..... decided to use my primos doe bleat can and about a minute after I used had another little 4 pointer come up from a field behind me and stood ontop of a trail for a while looking around but took off....... about five minutes after he took off saw another buck in the field behind about 400 yards away and was looking around..... he looked like a horse standing out there.... probablly a good size 8 or 9 point..... but he went back into his woods on another property...... the big boys are starting to respond to the calls but are'nt getting to reckless yet ..... definetely starting to heat up around here.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be there saturday thru thursday....save me one


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw 10 deer 4 were bucks today. This was the 10th to come into range.There starting to move pretty good.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

ohiobowhunter75 said:


> I saw 10 deer 4 were bucks today. This was the 10th to come into range.There starting to move pretty good.


wow what a stud!! im heading out friday for 10 days!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

This evening I had 9 does and fawns just out of range for over an hour. No bucks anywhere around. No bucks and they still had fawns tells me we have a little while to go here in lorain county


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

First evening in the woods...saw 7 different bucks an 10-12 does. Had a 140ish 10 at 12 yards and full draw, just needed 3-4 steps, he just couldn't find that make believe doe he heard bleeting. I'd say the seeking stage is on for sure!!


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have 20 hrs in Muskingum the last 2 days & I have to say things are slow. I am not even seeing does just small bucks cruising. I hope something goes my way tomorrow...


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Were seeing things that are all out of wack this year. Like the deer are starting to yard up. With the crops getting planted early in Ohio and with all that heat. The crops came off and are all gone. We normally have corn standing in ohio. But its been gone for over a month now. So the deer seem to be hearding. Yesterday I seen 25 deer grouped together and normally we dont see that until the end of December. At times in Jan and Feb we see 200+ deer out my back window. LOL 

So its going to be interesting.. BTW.. A 160 was just seen but the rut activity is just starting.


----------



## nwohunter (Oct 30, 2010)

Slow this morning ........ saw about three does being followed by a six pointer........ hopefully it picks back up by this weekend.


----------



## swaheely (Oct 21, 2010)

Smaller 8 cruisn last nite. Crossed the ridge behind a doe early this morn. Nothing since 830.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Had a huge 10 pointer in my front yard this morning, he made a scrape and kept trolling through, wish I didnt have to work. He was moving about 10 am.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw 7 different small bucks crusing last night but no shooters. Didn't see any does at all until I was walking out and then I saw 1 doe in a cut corn field. These deer responded to calling and rattling.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tiggie00--Were seeing things that are all out of wack this year. Like the deer are starting to yard up. With the crops getting planted early in Ohio and with all that heat. The crops came off and are all gone. We normally have corn standing in ohio. But its been gone for over a month now. So the deer seem to be hearding. Yesterday I seen 25 deer grouped together and normally we dont see that until the end of December. At times in Jan and Feb we see 200+ deer out my back window. 


This is what ive been seeing to.Last night I seen 18 doe's and 3 bucks!!All the doe's were hearded together and the 3 bucks were in a seperate group.I thought it was January for a second  ...I did see alot of bucks up moving but no big ones yet.No chasing or breeding seen yet.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I saw an absolute stud this morning at about 8:10 he came galloping to my decoy and paused at 50 yds I was ready with my bow in hand getting ready to draw back and the unbelievable happens, my phone starts vibrating in my pocket and the big bruiser bolted, what kinda luck is that he was probably in the upper 170s my first impression when I seen his rack was 180 btw seen 3 does and another one I couldn't tell at about 9:00


----------



## ryandfran (Nov 3, 2010)

any one seen any thing going on in ross county


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

to z7master . put that thing on silent, my lord, buck of a lifetime there .


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ryandfran said:


> any one seen any thing going on in ross county


Small bucks cruising but that's all I've seen.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> to z7master . put that thing on silent, my lord, buck of a lifetime there .


Haha u bet I won't do that again I had a few choice word with my buddy for calling me that early while I was on stand


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I shot a doe this morning at 10:30...only deer i seen this morning. Back after them in a few.


----------



## Luns (Oct 17, 2009)

Bucks in NW are seeking thats for sure,saw two bucks and 7 does this morning (sat from 7 to 2), the bucks were step for step with the does


----------



## swaheely (Oct 21, 2010)

Winds have really been flip floping. Seems to have slowed things for me a bit. Anybody had luck rattling in steady wind? Have a decoy 20yd up wind on a ridgetop field.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

swaheely said:


> Winds have really been flip floping. Seems to have slowed things for me a bit. Anybody had luck rattling in steady wind? Have a decoy 20yd up wind on a ridgetop field.


Crack them hard and aggresively in heavy winds. When rattling pay close attention to your down wind side because most of the time bucks will approach down wind when coming to rattling unless they see the decoy from the begining.


----------



## ryandfran (Nov 3, 2010)

helix33 said:


> Small bucks cruising but that's all I've seen.


called a nice 1 in but to dark to tell realy how big but thanks for the info


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Saw the same 10 pointer that I reported earlier in this thread (2 or 3 days ago) harassing 7 does. Unfortunately shot over his back at 30 yards right as legal shooting light ended. It was a good miss, I guess!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Brodydad (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone seeing any rut activity in Meigs County? We are seeing some bucks on there feet but have yet to see a buck chase a doe


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Grunt or can neither one worked for me, and i dont believe in aggressive calling. I got their attention, but im sure in the next week (or less) i'll get 'em right to my stand with a grunt or two.(hopefully) hope the rain doesn't get too crazy next couple days either!


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

in mot back in the great state yet to hunt, but just wanted to wish everyone luck on bagging that awesome buck.its been two years since ive been home to hunt but i got lucky and fly back the states come dec 4th just in time for the second rut. hopefully everything checks out and i can tag out


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Hunted 8 hrs yesterday in Richland cnty, saw 3 small bucks in the A.M sit not acting too rutty, moved to a farm in southern Richland cnty and saw 1 tiny buck just walking around and had 1 doe and 2 fawns come by at 40yds, almost took a shot at the doe but everything just wasn't right. This was day 1 of a 2 week vacation so we will see this morning what day 2 holds. I did see a big heavy 8 cruising near my area last night on the way home so we'll see.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

I set 3hrs yesterday and saw nothing. It seems like the Rut is spotty. It has to get going soon. I haven't even seen any chasing and have only seen a few bucks cruising.


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll be out tomorrow for a late morning/early afternoon hunt. Should be around 43 degrees, spotty light rain/snow mix, and NNW winds at 15mph. Southern Lorain County.


----------



## South42 (Jan 12, 2010)

Monday evening saw a small 9 pt cruisin ridge above me. Couple grunts and he walked right to me, this was 10 minutes after neighbor and 5 of his dogs came walking thru.
my 10 days of vaca starts tomorrow!!!:dancing:


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Just spoke to my dad...he is in Adams county. He said this morning was the best rut he has seen in years!! Multiple big Bucks were chasing and grunting up until 10:30 am!!


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat this morning n only seen 4 does this is the first time this year I've sat without seeing a buck hopefully just a bad day I'll be back out in the morning though with high hopes


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

The reality of a trickle rut is it's sporadic and depends on the deer heard in the particular area your hunting. Buck to Doe ratio makes a big difference since only a small number of does are coming into estres in late October and early November with the majority of does coming in later in November. If this is the case and we have a trickle rut as predicted it will make the whole month of Novemeber up and into gun season very interesting this year.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunted last night and saw 1 doe by herself. She was a big doe and her hair was all messed up like she had already been bred. I'm sure she was. This weekend will be HOT!!

Depends on which doe comes into heat if it will be hot or not


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Awesome morning for me in the stand!! Had a total of over 20 deer all around me this morning between 9-10:30. Half of them were bucks, most small basket racks with 2 being good possible shooters. I already got my buck, so I had the video camera rolling! Got some awesome footage. The smaller bucks were definately hot on the heels of the does. The 2 bigger ones didn't really act too interested. Should be good in the next couple days. Found 7 fresh scrapes and trees are being rubbed raw all over my area. Good luck all!!


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a good feeling saturday is going to be good, i havent seen any big ones chasing yet in central ohio but the roadkills are picking up... hopefully this cold snap is the start to a good week.


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been in Muskingum co. hunting since monday. Today I saw more deer than all week combined(& I am not leaving). If you can get out with me tomorrow & tuff out the rain & cold it is my opinion the White Whale you seek will be there for the taking. Tomorrow it will be on!...Or Saturday maybe???


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Update...the single most deadly slayer of whitetails has joined me @ camp live from Muskingum Co. hailing Central Pa home of Thee Penn state Nittany Lions of St College Pa. to destroy Whitetails merciously in the great buckeye state...It must be ON now!


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Saw a doe and fawn in 8hrs yesterday, missed the doe when my arrow hit twig, she took off blowing like hell, so that might have ruined it for me. Heading out this morning in the high winds, we'll see what today brings.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Last night in northern Ross County I saw 8 deer in 3 hrs. 5 does by themselves browsing and 2 does being slightly harrased by a small basket rack buck. Things were slow to say the least, but the wind was howling with up to 25mph gusts which might have put the brakes on. Back at it tonight.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I sat adams county the last few days. I saw 10 different buck with a 130 class being the biggest. Made a scrape 50 yards or so from me. Wanted to shoot him but there was just enough junk(branches) in the way and the light was low. I saw a basket 8 chasing a doe shortly as well. It's not there yet....I saw a ton of bucks though over the past few days....nothing real big though


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Its official it is ROCKIN in Adams county!!!! Brother seen 15 deer this morning....bucks chasing does! 150 incher chasing a doe! He said it was going nuts!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

BrentW said:


> Its official it is ROCKIN in Adams county!!!! Brother seen 15 deer this morning....bucks chasing does! 150 incher chasing a doe! He said it was going nuts!!


As of last night.....I just didn't see any chasing.....in adams. county


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

had a buddy just call me. shot a 140" or so 11 point at 7:45... had movement before and after that.


----------



## CNW211 (Oct 8, 2009)

Saw one small buck cruising at 7:50 this morning but that was it. Not sure if they weren't moving or if it was my 13 yr old son bowhunting his first rut that was moving.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

2X_LUNG said:


> As of last night.....I just didn't see any chasing.....in adams. county


Update...he saw 23 deer this morning on a ridge top. 16 were bucks! Movement till 11 am and then dogs came running by his stand.


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Well like I thought the wind was brutal this morning, saw a little buck chasing but not much more. i get out to go check my trail camera and see a huge deer across the field along a creek, he was bedded with a doe. So I plan a stalk down the fence row with a absolute PERFECT wind. While stalking I look up and a really nice buck is heading right at me so i dive in the fence row and wait. I see him at about 20 yds so I draw. He spots me at 8 yds and does not give me a good angle so i pass and he spooks. On to the big boy in the creek. I get about 75 yds down wind of him and wait. he has a little buck bothering him so he never knows I am there. After about 15 mins the doe gets up and walks right at me with big boy in tow. They get to about 8 yds and are going to cross the creek. But instead of crossing she goes into the creek and walks right down the middle. I lose sight of her and when i find her she is about 5 yds in the bottom of the deep sided creek looking right at me, of course she bolts and so does he, Kinda upsetting to be that close (5yds) to an Ohio giant with out closing the deal, but it was a rush, makes getting up at 5:00 am when its 37 degrees and a NW wind of about 20 well worth it.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

i leave tomorrow!!! can't wait! i'll be hunting in Vinton County the 8 - 12.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

BrentW said:


> Update...he saw 23 deer this morning on a ridge top. 16 were bucks! Movement till 11 am and then dogs came running by his stand.


More update...my brother gets back into his stand at 12:45 pm and has 2 140's come by his stand...40 yard shot and he jumped the string. Talk about an awesome day in the woods!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I sat from about 11am to 3pm today in Southern Lorain Co. Saw nothing.....


----------



## CNW211 (Oct 8, 2009)

Tonight was better for seeing deer, but still not convinced the rut is rolling in central Ohio where I hunt. I had an 8 point at 42 yards but couldn't get a good shot. He was by himself and didn't seem interested in anything but getting to food. I saw 4 does later at about 60 yards and no bucks anywhere in sight. Dad was about 1/2 mile away in another woods and he saw 3 does by themselves. A nice buck came through later but wasn't real interested. More does came by him later with no bucks around.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

Good friend of mine sat from 2 til dark. Didn't see a thing. He's on an oak ridge along a rub line. Was real windy. We're both headed out tomorrow and Sunday all day. Will have more to report on Sunday.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Me and my dad sat this morning and didn't see anything so I done a lil scouting and bumped a couple of does and a button buck but no big boys we came out for lunch and went back in around 3 we got up to the field where I've been huntin and a small buck was just walkin across it in front of me went over in the holler past my treestand and jumped 2 deer and saw one doe come by and 3 ***** saw all kinds of bucks on the way home hopefully tomorrow is better


----------



## mxkop (Aug 4, 2004)

Leavin in the AM for Adams County. The report from good experienced Adams County sources today indicate that the activity right now is pretty much younger suboordinate bucks. Word is that the big boys should be on their feet and active in the next couple of days. Time will tell!


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Hunted tonight and didn't see a thing. The wind even got stronger the later it got.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Going to a place that hasn't been hunted all year in the morning. I've only been out three times all season. Ppl in my area.(seneca, wood, hancock) said they are starting to see mature bucks in daylight, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## sawtooth1 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have several camers on my farm and there were several big bucks walking in daylight last week of Oct till Nov 3 then they were gone. Nothing sense and have seen very few deer either hunting or on camera. So I guess there breeding those first does now. Its like the does and bucks have disappeared. Still in stand this morning and 2 little bucks moving very slow. I'm in SE Ohio


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

sethjamto said:


> I sat from about 11am to 3pm today in Southern Lorain Co. Saw nothing.....


 I see your having the same luck as me. I'm in the urban zone north of 303. Weird rut this year. Saw 1 doe or button this morning around 100 yards away. I'll try again around this afternoon.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## czeger (Apr 3, 2005)

deer were moving like crazy here in central ohio saw 13 deer including 3 bucks chasing a doe 2 of which were over 130'' still seeing alot of does with fawn yet


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat this morning and saw 6 deer 4 of which were bucks but little ones a 5pt, 4pt n 2 spikes they were sparring and scraping but that's it had a doe come by at 9 and nothing following her and I had a deer come by before light I could jus make out the body and I could see the white on its neck but I don't know what it was, prolly the big one I've been after lol


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

Just watched 7 skin heads and a 2.5 year ole 8 outside my work in Avon lake feeding together. PAying no attention what so ever to each other


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunted yesterday morning and saw a spike chasing 2 does and 6 more does later in the morning. Passed on a small buck by his self last night and didn't see a deer while sitting this morning but on the way out I had a shooter 30 yards from me in a thicket tearing up a tree and grunting! Gave him a snort wheeze to try and pull him out of the thicket and he took off after a doe that was 60yds to my left.

Mornings have been the best until today.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## nwohunter (Oct 30, 2010)

Went out this morning and as I was walking to my stand I spooked about 4 doe that were out in the field....... then I looked over to my left and had an 8 pointer about thirty yards away staring right at me....... I didnt shoot him because he wasnt a wall hanger.... so i decided to keep walking to my stand and he just watched me .....haha.... watched his head follow me the whole time..... acted more like a curious fawn than a buck...... but he eventually decided to bail...... he was only about 40 yards behind the does.... second buck ive seen so far staying right behind does in the past few days..... still havent seen any trophies yet.


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had six does come out last night about 5:45. they kept looking back to the woods so I was getting alittle excited then came out a decent 6.He right away started chasing one of the does then he stopped and was looking back and then came out the big eight I have been chasing now for the second year.. He charged the group of does and ran three off out of sight, as I was watching him the 6 ran the others back into the woods and then back out south of me. 10 mins later I heard some noise behind me off to the side and see three does walking in to me. Then they stopped and kept looking to the field, All three ran up right underneeth my stand and watched the big 8 at the edge of the woods but he would not follow them in and was prob 60-70 yards. out I watched him walk off into the dark.. So close I just started bowhunting last year and would really like a crack at him. Hopefully soon but def picking up here in Marion county..


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bucks are rutting hard in my little corner of Licking Co. The last 3 days I have seen some slammers. Was in the stand with my friend from Ms when he shot his 162'' 10 point yesterday Morning. All the bucks I have seen the last few days have been chasing or dogging doe's.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Did not get to go hunting. But you can tell its ON. Seeing bucks in places their normally not. Saw an 8 point in town up on Main St. and another in a front yard of a house on a busy road. Then saw a buck chasing a doe.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Went out yesterday morning. Seen 7. First one was a shooter @ the other end of the winter wheat field. I threw everything but the kitchen sink @ him, but he had his mind on something else. The others were slick heads getting harassed by a small 8pt.


----------



## scott3824 (Aug 8, 2010)

Man was out for an afternoon and evening hunt yesterday in Elyria and didn't see anything but a few flocks of turkeys ... Rubs and tracks everywhere though.

Did find 2 stands on our property though :angry:


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

This A.M. had 140" 10pt by himself and later a 130" 10 pt with 2 does. Stinks sitting with only a doe tag and the big boys are the only thing presenting shots. Will Ohio ever go to 2 buck tags like some of the other states?


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have seen NOTHING the last 2 days in the stand. Wondering where they all went.....


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

jonj480 said:


> I have seen NOTHING the last 2 days in the stand. Wondering where they all went.....


 They are probably locked down with doe's. Keep after em!


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

well about 9:00 am a nice bodied small rack Buck ran out of the woods and about got hit by a silver chevy S10 on rt.83 when he crossed. Funny I watched and he stood at rt.83 for about 20-30 seconds till the truck got there before he crossed. LOL

that was it this AM. things are looking better, maybe were just 7-10 days behind up here in lorain co. this year?


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

extreme NE area of Ohio....I have not see ANY activity yet.


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

Heading out with a buddy today. I have never hunted OH, nor have I ever seen this farm. Hopefully he has some good setups! I'll post later!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lorijamie23 said:


> Will Ohio ever go to 2 buck tags like some of the other states?


I sure hope not.Thats how they get real big.


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

excal66 said:


> I sure hope not.Thats how they get real big.


What if there were antler restrictions though. Not saying I am for 2 buck tags. Just threw it out there.


----------



## fatam (Apr 30, 2009)

shot a button yesterday mornin saw a really nice 8 point in the evening presented no shot for me and a doe was following him around he had no interest in her ***? went back out this mornin saw nothing


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

That would be the only way Id be okay with it is with antler restrictions(especialy since there are guys who would shoot any buck that crossed their path and use their 2nd tag for a ''good one'').Many times I wish we had 2 buck tags but other times im glad we only have 1.


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

Best thing ohio has going for it is 1 buck rule. If we need any change it's a cap then draw for non-residents. That or a stiff increase in tag fee. I'd rather see a cap.

As to the topic at hand, only the little guys are chasing in Highland County from my observation. Hope i'm proven. Wrong in the next couple of hours.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

Between a friend and I, we logged somewhere between 35 and 40 hours in the stand since Friday near Fallsburg in Licking County. I saw nothing. He saw 1 fork. I pulled camera cards from 4 cameras and of the 100+ pics in a week, only 3 were during shooting hours. All of our big bucks are gone, too....we're left with some fawns and some forks. 

I just don't know where they all went this week. I thought for sure yesterday and today would be the best days since the temps dropped but we didn't see anything. We've got a corn feeder on the property and the corn isn't bringing them in.

I'm a little concerned with the rest of the week with temps getting so warm. I guess if I'm going to sit in a stand for 4 days and not see anything, I think I'd rather do it in 60 degrees.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

harjo02 said:


> Between a friend and I, we logged somewhere between 35 and 40 hours in the stand since Friday near Fallsburg in Licking County. I saw nothing. He saw 1 fork. I pulled camera cards from 4 cameras and of the 100+ pics in a week, only 3 were during shooting hours. All of our big bucks are gone, too....we're left with some fawns and some forks.
> 
> I just don't know where they all went this week. I thought for sure yesterday and today would be the best days since the temps dropped but we didn't see anything. We've got a corn feeder on the property and the corn isn't bringing them in.
> 
> I'm a little concerned with the rest of the week with temps getting so warm. I guess if I'm going to sit in a stand for 4 days and not see anything, I think I'd rather do it in 60 degrees.


I think were seeing a classic trickle rut. The few does that have come in are in lock down now. That's why the big boys aren't to be found and the litlle forks and basket racks are going nuts. As the month goes by it will heat up towards the weekend before or week of Thanksgiving. The majority of does should come in then and it should be hot right into gun season.


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)

no movement tonight what so ever after a eventful A.M. Never heard of a trickle rut, but i buy it.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat this morning and seen 13 deer 7 of which were bucks one was about 150 ish and the rest was scrub bucks small 8s and 6 and 4 and spikes. Still none of them were chasin although the big boy had his head down cruisin I grunted snort wheezed n rattled and he never paid me no attention. I've seen 11 different bucks since yesterday mornin I was wishin I had the ol tc this mornin n I woulda had me a big one but oh well better luck next time


----------



## czeger (Apr 3, 2005)

it has been a weird last couple of weeks last saturday bucks cruising and chasing like crazy sunday nothing but does then this saturday bucks cruising and running does last night 5 does this morning 7 does not a buck to be seen thats here in central ohio mornings are the most active around here hopefully it will kick in full gear by next weekend


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

The biggest deer I've seen today (Sunday) were locked down on does.


----------



## ryandfran (Nov 3, 2010)

helix33 said:


> I think were seeing a classic trickle rut. The few does that have come in are in lock down now. That's why the big boys aren't to be found and the litlle forks and basket racks are going nuts. As the month goes by it will heat up towards the weekend before or week of Thanksgiving. The majority of does should come in then and it should be hot right into gun season.


 sorrey to bouther u but thanks for the info but im trayding for a compond tomorow and never hunted with a bow its got a red dot site but how much to siet it in for me i live in chilliocthe need to get some ponters to my # 740-876-1616 thanks ryan u can call any time


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm with Helix33. An article I read earlier in the fall predicted just what he is saying. He is describing exactly what I am seeing where I hunt.


----------



## Syracuse (Jun 18, 2008)

I bleated a really nice 8 pointer right to my stand at daybreak and shot him, he was looking hard for that doe. My buddy shot a monster that came in hot on a doe but we haven't had luck recovering it. and I saw a huge 10 point roll over an 8 and then chase a doe around sunday morning. this was all in licking county.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lotsamass (Nov 7, 2010)

I logged over 24 hours of sitting time in my woods from Friday evening to saturday. Only saw one small 6. Saturday night saw 7 does walking thru the woods, not a buck in site. Does werent even cautious (looking behind them for a buck). Then sunday night had a very nervous doe about 2 yards from me, i passed her up because she kept looking behind her (i was thinking a buck was on her trail). AND NOTHING! this time last year, (one year to date) i got my monster 168 5/8 8 point while he was chasing 3 doe.......when is this going to start! getting discouraged! taking wednesday through monday off this week.....i hope its better! Seneca county btw.


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

I took Nov. 10-12 off of work but will be hunting the 10th-14th. Is it worth sitting all day eventhough it will be somewhat warm? I have not been out since mid October so I'm not real sure what to expect. The 5 days I've hunted this year I saw more deer than I saw all of last year combined but the corn was still up on 4 of those days. After the corn was off the deer more or less disappeared. The last 2 years I've been out during rut I've killed 2 bucks both around 1pm but it was quite a bit colder than what this week will be. Are you guys sitting all day or splitting it up between mornings and afternoons? thanks for any advice.


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

In Tusc county the movement has been slow. I saw a lot chasing last weekend, but all last week things are died down. Does are still with fawns and yearlings.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't be discouraged guys, the best is yet to come.


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

helix33 said:


> I think were seeing a classic trickle rut. The few does that have come in are in lock down now. That's why the big boys aren't to be found and the litlle forks and basket racks are going nuts. As the month goes by it will heat up towards the weekend before or week of Thanksgiving. The majority of does should come in then and it should be hot right into gun season.


Just curious, how long does this lock down usually last?


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

In a few days they will start to look again.You just never know when a big one will be around.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I've only been hunting in ohio for 6 years now and from what I've learned over these past 6 years is the bucks generally start cruising around the 8th of november, in my area, and they cruise for a couple of weeks but I haven't seen any balls out chasing until thanksgiving week, granted the biggest buck I have ever seen was on november 8th and he was well over 200 inches but the majority of the bigger bucks I have seen was just before thanksgiving and the whole week of thanksgiving with black friday being my lucky day, I thought this year we was gna have an early rut bc I found scrapes at the beginning of september and I've never found them that early and I put my trail cams up and I was getting pics of 150s and 160s in daylight at the beginning of season and all the way up til october 15th and after that they dissapeared and wheni did get a pic it was at night I seen a couple of spikes chasing the last week of october I have seen a cple bruisers since the last week of october but none has offered me a shot, even though I've gotten a little discouraged I still think the next 3 weeks is still gonna be exciting btw I'm hunting in southern galia county


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Z7master said:


> I've only been hunting in ohio for 6 years now and from what I've learned over these past 6 years is the bucks generally start cruising around the 8th of november, in my area, and they cruise for a couple of weeks but I haven't seen any balls out chasing until thanksgiving week, granted the biggest buck I have ever seen was on november 8th and he was well over 200 inches but the majority of the bigger bucks I have seen was just before thanksgiving and the whole week of thanksgiving with black friday being my lucky day, I thought this year we was gna have an early rut bc I found scrapes at the beginning of september and I've never found them that early and I put my trail cams up and I was getting pics of 150s and 160s in daylight at the beginning of season and all the way up til october 15th and after that they dissapeared and wheni did get a pic it was at night I seen a couple of spikes chasing the last week of october I have seen a cple bruisers since the last week of october but none has offered me a shot, even though I've gotten a little discouraged I still think the next 3 weeks is still gonna be exciting btw I'm hunting in southern galia county



I am hunting the same area and you just summed up my season to the tee. Same stuff with trail cams and everything!


----------



## rapalapaul (Sep 8, 2009)

well just took my gf to viton and seen 6 bucks sat and sun. Sunday we seen 2 sets of bucks walking together they were all shooters and they were walking together. So I would say the rut is not on yet. In michigan the bucks r chasing like crazy


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am now out of vacation days, but our factory is hitting a 2 month slow down right now. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will still be able to catch the good action.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

In Adams county last night it was ROCKIN!! Saw 13 deer in 2 hours. 10 were bucks. AND FINALLy saw a mature buck in the low 130's....I had him at 20 yds....decided to pass. We need to let these bucks grow up! Hard to pass though!
Saw 4 small bucks this morning...slow!
I'm taking a break in this hot weather for a few days.


----------



## Superbowhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

I killed an 11 point yesterday afternoon about 3:30. He was chasing a doe pretty hard. Saw nothing in the morning though


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

The mature bucks are on there feet moving....last night I had a 170-180 class 10pt feeding like 25yds from me with a doe....needed him to take 2 more steps and he would have been in my shooting land.....biggest deer I ever seen in person...I was shookup so bad.

This morning seen 3 shooters.....2 were pushing 150 or better....2 was by themself looking for does and the biggest one was chasing a doe with another small buck....just couldn't get him to stop.

I'm on my way to the treestand now.

The woods are on fire in my area.


Good Luck everyone,
Tim


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

Saw 5 bucks last night...one was chasing 3 does but not real hard and the other 4 were just milling along together munchin on acorns. I had to shake my head a good bit over that one....Nov 7th and 4 two year old bucks hanging out with each other....hmmmm. Right at dark I did hear a good fight break out in the bedding area where the does went into but nothing came out my direction. I wonder what this warm weather will do to the activity?


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

rapalapaul said:


> well just took my gf to viton and seen 6 bucks sat and sun. Sunday we seen 2 sets of bucks walking together they were all shooters and they were walking together. So I would say the rut is not on yet. In michigan the bucks r chasing like crazy


Had the same thing happen to me Saturday morning at 8am. 2 big mature bucks, one in the 150s and the other had to be in the 170s were walking together downwind of a thick bedding area. They came around the downwind side then slowly walked up the hill into it. Don't know if they were scent checking for security purposes before bedding down or checking for hot does. Seems unusual for 2 big ones to be traveling together if they were seeking. Will be back there this week. Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just an observation: I find it interesting that almost everyone posting on here sees 160"+ bucks...


----------



## Jsach (Jul 27, 2005)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Just an observation: I find it interesting that almost everyone posting on here sees 160"+ bucks...


That is an interesting observation.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Just an observation: I find it interesting that almost everyone posting on here sees 160"+ bucks...


Biggest buck I've seen from the stand this year might hit 60 inches. Wish i could find all there 160s


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Just an observation: I find it interesting that almost everyone posting on here sees 160"+ bucks...


 They always look bigger from a tree 
.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I personally think that this warm weather is gna put a damper on rutting activity its still spoe to be pretty chilly in the mornings lucky for me that's when I've been seeing all my deer this year, the weathermen say it spose to drop down cool this weekend and be in the 50s next week but they're never right anyways in my opinion they will do most of they're chasing at night and in the AM and right at the edge of dark but they will bed down early, we all know what we are doing and what we are talking about but let's face it we never know when one of those big boys are gna mess up just better hope lucks on your side but good luck to all and I hope you pig stickem lol


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Just an observation: I find it interesting that almost everyone posting on here sees 160"+ bucks...


I can understand the skepticism but I had a solid minute to watch these 2 at about 80 yds through the binos and they were both hogs. The 150"+ was a big 9 and the other one was a 12 with well over 12" G2s with stickers on both sides and great mass and main beam length. The area in Madison county where I am has great genetics. My cousin killed a 12 point 3 weeks ago not far from me. I pray I get a shot at the 12 but either would be great. These are the only big ones I've seen and only saw them once so far.. Everything else has been does and toy bucks feelin' their oats so I guess I can add that to the thread I just don't know how good of an indicator the small bucks are for true rutting activity since they chase about anything that moves!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

I was there from last Tuesday until Saturday and it plain out sucked. I was in Noble County. Friday my partner and I logged 26 hours on satnd and 1 button head was seen.

Even riding around at night there was no deer in the fields.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

After hunting 2.5 days from Saturday till today in SW Ohio is how many fawns I see and hardly any does! There was 2 kinds of deer I wasnt seeing....mature bucks and does.
I have seen enough 1.5 and 2.5 yr old bucks this season to last me a life time 

I have been hunting SW Ohio for over 20 years and the last 3 years we see fewer mature bucks...because the last 3 years we have seen more out of state license plates than ever before...I see the bucks they shoot at the checkin stations....alot of 1.5 and 2.5 yr old bucks! If you hunt from out of state let the bucks grow up! THX!!


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

BrentW said:


> After hunting 2.5 days from Saturday till today in SW Ohio is how many fawns I see and hardly any does! There was 2 kinds of deer I wasnt seeing....mature bucks and does.
> I have seen enough 1.5 and 2.5 yr old bucks this season to last me a life time
> 
> I have been hunting SW Ohio for over 20 years and the last 3 years we see fewer mature bucks...because the last 3 years we have seen more out of state license plates than ever before...I see the bucks they shoot at the checkin stations....alot of 1.5 and 2.5 yr old bucks! If you hunt from out of state let the bucks grow up! THX!!


I tottally agree I am an out of state hunter and it cost me 150 bucks for one buck and I dnt just shoot anything I wait for a wall-hanger I've went a couple of seasons without even using my tag so I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## CNW211 (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree with Helix....I have seen one rut predictor that says the heaviest rut activity this year will be the week of Nov. 15. That is a week out and coming off a few days of almost 70 degree weather, it could be that the best hunting is yet to come.


----------



## lotsamass (Nov 7, 2010)

flybub said:


> I took Nov. 10-12 off of work but will be hunting the 10th-14th. Is it worth sitting all day eventhough it will be somewhat warm? I have not been out since mid October so I'm not real sure what to expect. The 5 days I've hunted this year I saw more deer than I saw all of last year combined but the corn was still up on 4 of those days. After the corn was off the deer more or less disappeared. The last 2 years I've been out during rut I've killed 2 bucks both around 1pm but it was quite a bit colder than what this week will be. Are you guys sitting all day or splitting it up between mornings and afternoons? thanks for any advice.


I have been sitting up until around noon......then leavin to grab a bite to eat and returning around 230. Have cn absolutly nothing from 10 am till about 4. I just can't bring myself to not sit that long. This year in seneca county is sooooo much slower than last year at this time. I cn over 20 differant bucks on my land last year....think I've cn 3 so far this year....all tiny.


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

I hunted from last Tuesday to Saturday morning in Bellville, OH and saw 3 different bucks I would of shot. I had 2 under 30yds. but couldn't get off a shot. They had their noses on the ground and moving quick. I saw deer on almost ever sit still early and late moving, nothing after 9.30. I'm hunting a field edge so that is the norm for movement. I almost hit a small 8 in my car on the way to my stand one morning and saw a big buck with his nose in a does you know what sat. morning. I'm going back on Wed. to Sun. they are calling for warmer weather hopefully that don't shut them down where I'm hunting.


----------



## wallydog1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hunted northern Jefferson co Friday afternoon till mid morning today. Seen on average 8 deer on the small piece of propery I hunt per day. Saturday mid day had a decent 10 point around maybe 140 class tending a Doe. Watch the doe lead him around for 5 hours running back and forth all around me. watched him do the lip curl acouple times which was cool. They got within 45 yards at one point and just could not get him closer with a good shot. When they moved on a nice eight point running around sniffing every where the happy couple had been.Sunday seen the same 8 point and some small bucks running around with no chasing. This morning the property was dead city. Back at it late next week into early next week….good luck all
In northern ohio this evening I have been watching a nice 8 point is running a mature doe around the yard big time.They keep running around near the road I might get some meat the easy way :wink:


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Just an observation: I find it interesting that almost everyone posting on here sees 160"+ bucks...


If you have them on your property..........


----------



## lotsamass (Nov 7, 2010)

wallydog1 said:


> Hunted northern Jefferson co Friday afternoon till mid morning today. Seen on average 8 deer on the small piece of propery I hunt per day. Saturday mid day had a decent 10 point around maybe 140 class tending a Doe. Watch the doe lead him around for 5 hours running back and forth all around me. watched him do the lip curl acouple times which was cool. They got within 45 yards at one point and just could not get him closer with a good shot. When they moved on a nice eight point running around sniffing every where the happy couple had been.Sunday seen the same 8 point and some small bucks running around with no chasing. This morning the property was dead city. Back at it late next week into early next week….good luck all
> In northern ohio this evening I have been watching a nice 8 point is running a mature doe around the yard big time.They keep running around near the road I might get some meat the easy way :wink:


 Wow! I'm glad u r seeing so much activity. Usualy the property I hunt is amazing. Sat idle for over 25 years with noone allowed to hunt. I have harvested 3 buck over 130 inches in the last 4 years (and a couple smaller ones the first couple years).....I have never seen it this slow. I've tried everything. I'm off starting Wednesday........thru Sunday and plan on sitting as much as I can. I hope the warm weather doesn't screw me! Was out tonight and all kindsa doe out moving around. Still no boys.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Too warm for early Nov, however had to go out this evening.

Where I sit and look, does together with just a few bucks harassing them.


----------



## mason79 (Dec 12, 2008)

im hunting seamen, ohio. adams county. saw some chasing saturday morning, nothing since. no big boys yet. ill be back out in the morning, my last day off work. hope its a little better.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

bj99robinson said:


> I hunted from last Tuesday to Saturday morning in Bellville, OH and saw 3 different bucks I would of shot. I had 2 under 30yds. but couldn't get off a shot. They had their noses on the ground and moving quick. I saw deer on almost ever sit still early and late moving, nothing after 9.30. I'm hunting a field edge so that is the norm for movement. I almost hit a small 8 in my car on the way to my stand one morning and saw a big buck with his nose in a does you know what sat. morning. I'm going back on Wed. to Sun. they are calling for warmer weather hopefully that don't shut them down where I'm hunting.


Bellville eh. Thats my hunting territory. I hunt on a very nice couples property just north of mt. vernon. I consider them my grandparents. They go to some private club in Bellville every friday night to eat. I cant think of the name but Ive been there. Some great hunting up that way!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

That is an awesome pic Buckeye Bowsmith!! I was not calling anyone full of BS in anyway as I see it could have been taken that way. I have no idea of where you guys hunt or what you have on your property. Im just saying theres a lot of big deer being reported and as one poster said its easy to get excited and think theyre bigger than they are. Good luck to all: finally got a break from Ohio State this week with with Veterans day on thursday. Ill be in a stand somewhere in Muskingum County Wednesday through Sunday. I cant wait as I usually only get to hunt weekends!


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

Is it worth sitting all day with the warm temps coming? 

I'm on Vacation starting tomorrow but I haven't been out since mid October. I hunted 2 weeks in September & October and all the movement I saw was just before dark.


----------



## bucky10pt (Mar 22, 2006)

Z7master said:


> I tottally agree I am an out of state hunter and it cost me 150 bucks for one buck and I dnt just shoot anything I wait for a wall-hanger I've went a couple of seasons without even using my tag so I couldn't agree with you more


I agree also! I just returned from a ohio public land hunt.spent 60 hrs on stand and saw some slammers why shoot something that u wont hang on the wall, just because u ran out of time. shoot a doe. this was my second year with tag soup but had many sightings of 130+ shooter bucks. I am content eating $150 tag just for a chance at one of the ohio mansters out there. I was hunting public land which got tough when small game season opened on the 5th. my partner and I saw shooter bucks 5 of 7 days. my partner missed a 140 class 10pt. all mature bucks were with does or not far behind except one. they did not respond to rattling or grunting like the smaller 1.5 and 2.5yr olds did. all in all a great trip and I will go back! I will knock on doors to try to gain permission from area farmers. Any one knowing of a lease avalible in sw ohio send me a message


----------



## South42 (Jan 12, 2010)

saw some sporatic rut activity since Friday. Actually saw two fawns nursing on Monday morning...feels like September not November


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

Went for a 4 wheeler ride behind my house yesterday where nobody can hunt.....saw a lone doe and then later on 2 decent bucks hanging out together.... I really haven't seen much activity here in Lorain County....BUT.....I'll be in the woods regardless this afternoon! Ya can't kill 'em from the couch! :wink:


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

Same here in central Ohio not much rutting activity going on. on the drive to work this morning seen 8 doe all still had fawns with them


----------



## nwohunter (Oct 30, 2010)

While at work yesterday saw 4 doe get chased into a baseball field by a 6 pointer...... the buck ended up getting one of the doe cornered against the fence and bred her..... the field is along the edge of town and this was at 3 in the afternoon....... but like ive been seeing for the past week or two.... no big bruisers yet just young ones.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Im in Seneca Co and this week has been one of my best weeks of hunting I have ever had. Tues morning: seen a mature 10pt at 500 coming from the river bottom to the big woods across the field, called but he paid no attention to it. Tues night: hung a new set were I seen the 10 and back near my other set 500yds away I watched a 140 8pt and a 140 to 150 10pt chase does around. I had the 10pt come in to 300yds so I grunted at him. He looked in my direction and then started to make a scrape and tore up a bunch of saplings, never came in or came closer. Seen roughly 25 deer that night. Wens morning: seen 3 does and a small 8pt and a 6pt. Wens night: Hung another new set were I seen the 8 and 10 on tues night. This is on the property line and there is no hunting on the other side. Had the 8pt come in to 20 yds on the other property and work his way to the bean field. Buck jumps the fence and is just outside my shooting lane. He turns and runs underneath my stand, jumps the fence and starts chasing does behind me. This brute was making grunts and growls like I've never heard before. Waited till dark and no shot and buck went back towards doe bedding area. Thurs night: Same thing seeing the 10 and 8 both run the pinch point behind me around 515 and 545. At dark I had one of them bust out in the corn field and chase does around. It was dark enough I could not tell which one it was. I had deer in front of me so I just sat and watched the action. At 10 min after legal light it came in to 42yds. Friday and Saturday played out the same way seeing both bucks running the pinch point every night offering no shots in the field. Sunday morning: Had the 8pt come by at 715 and circled down wind of me when I called to him, game over. He busted me and took off. Sunday night I finally seen the buck I'd watched in July. He is a wide tall tined 10 pt that Im guessing at 150 to 160. This buck passed down wind of me and continued on. I grunted at him once he passed. He then turned and started to come towards me at an angle. He all of the sudden stopped cut back the other direction ran out into the middle of the cornfield and then ran the way he came from. Not sure what the hell happened but that really wrecked my week. So went out last night in a different spot and seen a doe and 2 yearlings. This morning tried another spot were I seen the 10pt tues morning and didnt see a single deer. Going back out tonight to see what happens and calling it a week. If tonight falls through I give it a try again next week. Again, I've seen lots of activity and seen deer do things I've never seen before just haven't connected with one yet.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

*seasons over!!!!!*

Welp guys its all over for me I just killed the biggest buck of my life this morning and its the 1st sign of rutting activity that I have seen all year I arrowed a 167 4/8 inch 11 pt at 7:01 this morning he came chasing a doe 20 yds in front of me in the field where I've been hunting at all year I can't post a pic on here cuz I'm doing all of this off of my blackberry but whoever wants me to email them a pice jus email me at [email protected] and I will be more than happy to share my ohio monster with you he has 9 inch brows 13 inch g2s 12 inch g 3s and 3 inch g4 and he has 7 inch bases


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Mail it ill post pics for you

[email protected]


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Bowmanhunter I wanna see a pic, and congrats z7 master. I have the week off, this time last year was hot for buck sighting, and it was just as warm maybe not warmer. I have seen "0" shooters, none on any cams either, have seen plenty of big bucks in the 4 areas I hunt, but not this year, been seing alot of does and does & fawns, jumped a 130 out of a bed at 10 today, all by himself. As soon as I thought I figured it out, bam, thats hunting. Good thing about it is that 150+ may come by tonight. Good luck guys, congrats to the ones that have connected and thanks alot for all the updates, keep them coming.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Z7master said:


> Welp guys its all over for me I just killed the biggest buck of my life this morning and its the 1st sign of rutting activity that I have seen all year I arrowed a 167 4/8 inch 11 pt at 7:01 this morning he came chasing a doe 20 yds in front of me in the field where I've been hunting at all year I can't post a pic on here cuz I'm doing all of this off of my blackberry but whoever wants me to email them a pice jus email me at [email protected] and I will be more than happy to share my ohio monster with you he has 9 inch brows 13 inch g2s 12 inch g 3s and 3 inch g4 and he has 7 inch bases


Awesome, congrats buddy!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*z7's buck*









here you go:wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

My Ohio report here in Central Ohio. Dinks, dinks, and more dinks. I hate hunting.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Saw a nice 8 point out in the field and another buck crossing behind him from my truck Monday morning. There was a doe on the edge of the woods but I didn't see any chasing. I would say they are starting to cruise more though. Bad thing for me is I've been unable to hunt this year. I bicycle alot of miles also for fitness and got hit by a pickup truck from behind in May. I can finally shoot my bow but it's not without some work to draw it back. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

So do yall think the deer are locked down or just now getting started and the best is yet to come?


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm with ya, I hate hunting to,, but mainly becuase I shot a dink and am now done  .................. but looking for others
Sunday: Gahanna area, literally watched buck bread doe in someones back yard, drove up to 50-60 yards and just stood there, nice 120ish 11:30am
Monday: etna 5:30pm, say 140ish standing in someones front yard; drove in yard and parked 40 yards, got out fliped him off and then walked to house; had conversatoin with owner... waiting on call for perm,,, walked back to truck 140 still standing 2' from doe, flip off again and drive off!

ps... dumb ass is there tonight, I'm going to hand the guy a $50 and let my 9 year old shoot him out of his front yard


----------



## lotsamass (Nov 7, 2010)

nelliott said:


> Im in Seneca Co and this week has been one of my best weeks of hunting I have ever had. Tues morning: seen a mature 10pt at 500 coming from the river bottom to the big woods across the field, called but he paid no attention to it. Tues night: hung a new set were I seen the 10 and back near my other set 500yds away I watched a 140 8pt and a 140 to 150 10pt chase does around. I had the 10pt come in to 300yds so I grunted at him. He looked in my direction and then started to make a scrape and tore up a bunch of saplings, never came in or came closer. Seen roughly 25 deer that night. Wens morning: seen 3 does and a small 8pt and a 6pt. Wens night: Hung another new set were I seen the 8 and 10 on tues night. This is on the property line and there is no hunting on the other side. Had the 8pt come in to 20 yds on the other property and work his way to the bean field. Buck jumps the fence and is just outside my shooting lane. He turns and runs underneath my stand, jumps the fence and starts chasing does behind me. This brute was making grunts and growls like I've never heard before. Waited till dark and no shot and buck went back towards doe bedding area. Thurs night: Same thing seeing the 10 and 8 both run the pinch point behind me around 515 and 545. At dark I had one of them bust out in the corn field and chase does around. It was dark enough I could not tell which one it was. I had deer in front of me so I just sat and watched the action. At 10 min after legal light it came in to 42yds. Friday and Saturday played out the same way seeing both bucks running the pinch point every night offering no shots in the field. Sunday morning: Had the 8pt come by at 715 and circled down wind of me when I called to him, game over. He busted me and took off. Sunday night I finally seen the buck I'd watched in July. He is a wide tall tined 10 pt that Im guessing at 150 to 160. This buck passed down wind of me and continued on. I grunted at him once he passed. He then turned and started to come towards me at an angle. He all of the sudden stopped cut back the other direction ran out into the middle of the cornfield and then ran the way he came from. Not sure what the hell happened but that really wrecked my week. So went out last night in a different spot and seen a doe and 2 yearlings. This morning tried another spot were I seen the 10pt tues morning and didnt see a single deer. Going back out tonight to see what happens and calling it a week. If tonight falls through I give it a try again next week. Again, I've seen lots of activity and seen deer do things I've never seen before just haven't connected with one yet.


wow. I am in seneca county as well and have see nnothing of the nature you have. Maybe the river has some affect on them there. I got a 160 5/8" 8 last year in seneca on nov. 7th. I have vacation the rest of the week starting tomorrow. I hope i didnt screw up and burn it up while the weather is warm. This weekend may be ok, looks like temps will be dropping some late at night, so maybe the mornings will be productive. Good luck to you seneca county hunter....post back any updates, and i will do the same. I will be in the north east corner of the county for the next 5 days. Hope you get that 10!


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I personally do not think they are on lock down like I said today is the 1st day I've seen actual rutting activity and I got him I'm still just so excited lol and I'm out of people to show and tell about him so I guess I'll just keep looking lol I still think the best is yet to come but I am hunting southern galia county and that's the only place I've been hunting so I can't speak for other parts of the state but in my lil honey hole I think they're jus starting I have 6 bucks on camera bigger than the one I killed today, I'm putting my dad in that stand tomorrow morning hopefully he'll get a big one!!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Z7master said:


> I personally do not think they are on lock down like I said today is the 1st day I've seen actual rutting activity and I got him I'm still just so excited lol and I'm out of people to show and tell about him so I guess I'll just keep looking lol I still think the best is yet to come but I am hunting southern galia county and that's the only place I've been hunting so I can't speak for other parts of the state but in my lil honey hole I think they're jus starting I have 6 bucks on camera bigger than the one I killed today, I'm putting my dad in that stand tomorrow morning hopefully he'll get a big one!!


heres your buck w/your son, much better shot of the deer. BIG congrats:cocktail:


----------



## guitarsnguns04 (Jan 7, 2004)

nice buck..congrats!


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome buck - way to go man! Heading back out tomorrow and this stuff gets me pumped! Good luck to all!


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Bellville eh. Thats my hunting territory. I hunt on a very nice couples property just north of mt. vernon. I consider them my grandparents. They go to some private club in Bellville every friday night to eat. I cant think of the name but Ive been there. Some great hunting up that way!


I grew up in Dayton/Cincinnati area and I lived there for 3 years and met an old couple that reminds me of my grandparents. They have been very kind to me and my family in the short time we've know them. They let me hunt and watched out for my house until I sold it. I live in Indiana now due to plant closing in Mansfield. Good people in that part of Ohio. Good luck to you this season!
BJ


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Some bucks and does are in lock down but that's because in a trickle rut only a small number of does cycle at the end of October and begining of November. The majority will cycle at the next full moon which is the rutting moon. The best is yet to come. On that note sat tonight for 3.5 hrs and only saw 1 doe browsing. The warm temps have slowed daytime movement down to a crawl.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I sat from 11:00 this morning until dark and only saw 1 lone doe just browsing in the bottoms. Makes for a really long sit. It was entertaining, to a point, watching the wars that were going on in the leaves though. I think the chipmunks won! I'm hoping that the bucks start moving here soon...looks like a bad week to take off of work. Oh well, still beats the office.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I hope you're right helix 'cause I haven't seen one single shooter from the stand yet this season.
Depressing.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Saturday I saw first signs of cruising...two shooters out in daylight...one AM one PM...today I think I saw first signs of chasing, although I never saw a buck doing it...just the first group of does I've seen in forever kept getting bumped...than about an hour later saw a decent 9 pt. and at 11AM saw a decent 8...then nothing...


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

nice buck man.....i saw one doe tonight at 4:34


----------



## hoyt87 (Jun 17, 2009)

Im headed to our family farm in the pike county sciota county area tomorrow afternoon and staying through next week. According to the various posts I've read so far on here Im having mixed emotions on what the movement is going to be like. Any further thoughts? Thanks


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice buck Z7.


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

finally started seeing some chasing/activity on saturday on the farm east of cambridge and then saturday afternoon in utica. check out my thread 7 yr old, 7 pt buck for more on that!


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

today had a nice 10 point step out of a fence row in the field and walk right across the field then over to a little swamp area he looked like he was drooling through the binos i grunted and rattled at him and he stopped once and looked my direction and just started walking again he didnt care a bit about what was going on over there so idk what the heck was his deal but he didnt seem a bit intrested i am confused on what this deer was doing and why he didnt even care? does anyone have an idea......and now i am worried by rattling and grunting i might have alerted him that i was in there what should i do now some one please help........on the second thought my cousin killed a nice 9 point the other day and he had rattled him in after he watched him make a scrape in the land owners front yard ....he said as soon as he sat the horns down he came running.....so whats the deal here guys?


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Friend of mine killed a nice 130" 8 pointer this am chasing a doe. I hunted Sunday night and didn't see any action. I did see a yearling by herself which is a good sign. This warm weather will kill it until this weekend. I'm hunting tomorrow night hopefully.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

hoytbowhunting said:


> today had a nice 10 point step out of a fence row in the field and walk right across the field then over to a little swamp area he looked like he was drooling through the binos i grunted and rattled at him and he stopped once and looked my direction and just started walking again he didnt care a bit about what was going on over there so idk what the heck was his deal but he didnt seem a bit intrested i am confused on what this deer was doing and why he didnt even care? does anyone have an idea......and now i am worried by rattling and grunting i might have alerted him that i was in there what should i do now some one please help........on the second thought my cousin killed a nice 9 point the other day and he had rattled him in after he watched him make a scrape in the land owners front yard ....he said as soon as he sat the horns down he came running.....so whats the deal here guys?


I had the buck I killed yesterday morning come out in the field I was in sunday morning and I rattled grunted bleated roared and snort wheezed at him and he was only 80 yds and he never paid me no attention and then he came back by me yesterday morning chasing a doe, I rattle every morning in the stand sometimes 4 or 5 times by 9:00 and other times I dnt even use a call all morning but either way I end up seeing the same amount of deer, I have rattled up several small bucks in the past 2 weeks but nothing big. I don't think you alerted him unless he smelled your presence you'll be in good shape


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Things are picking back up at my place.My brother saw around 20 yesterday, including 2 shooters out of range.


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Im hoping they hold off until after Nov. 16th. I work on a towboat on the ohio river 3 weeks on 3 weeks off , so i'll be hunting about everyday from 11/17 - 12/7 (I love my work schedule]. I'll be hunting in galia county OH and also in WV , I'm a newbie to the forums here and just wanted to put my 2 cents in , been glassing alot of big bucks along the banks of the Ohio seen 5 nice ones together sat morning in a field at a power plant in the middle of the afternoon , hav'nt seen any chasing yet though.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

BUCK-NUTS said:


> Im hoping they hold off until after Nov. 16th. I work on a towboat on the ohio river 3 weeks on 3 weeks off , so i'll be hunting about everyday from 11/17 - 12/7 (I love my work schedule]. I'll be hunting in galia county OH and also in WV , I'm a newbie to the forums here and just wanted to put my 2 cents in , been glassing alot of big bucks along the banks of the Ohio seen 5 nice ones together sat morning in a field at a power plant in the middle of the afternoon , hav'nt seen any chasing yet though.


I hunt wv too, and galia county just my opinion I would leave wv out of the equation sure there's some big ones over there but they are few and far between, I hunt the first day of gun season in wv, its a family tradition I guess you'd say but in my past years of hunting thanksgiving week I see a lot of chasing but anyways good luck to you btw where in galia county do you hunt


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I have a big 10 with 12-15" or more brow tines tending a doe in a thicket about 60yds from me, he mounted her a couple times....as I type this on my phone....dark horns perfect 5x5....he's been running 3 other bucks away from the doe, this been going on for the last hour or so.

I try calling but he not leaving her....he probably thinks its just them other bucks making all the noise, I've grunting and bleated...with luck.


I was thinking about tickling the horns a little and see what that does.

What do you guys think.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim/OH said:


> I have a big 10 with 12-15" or more brow tines tending a doe in a thicket about 60yds from me, he mounted her a couple times....as I type this on my phone....dark horns perfect 5x5....he's been running 3 other bucks away from the doe, this been going on for the last hour or so.
> 
> I try calling but he not leaving her....he probably thinks its just them other bucks making all the noise, I've grunting and bleated...with luck.
> 
> ...


Use a fawn distress ball to get the doe to come to you and he will follow.


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

i would try snort weezz


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anywhere she goes he and all the other bucks will to. She's the key in this chest match. I've used a fawn distress call to bring does with bucks in tow in during the rut before. He won't leave her reguardless, she has to make the move. You have to get her to come to you.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd try anything you have. In the past I pulled my best buck off a doe with a low, loud drawn out gutteral grunt followed with a snort wheeze. You never know what will work. Just dont get busted by the doe. Just be ready to shoot at all times you never know when she is going to run him by your stand.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I tired


troyinpa said:


> i would try snort weezz


I tired that already and all it did was bring in the other bucks....lol...they all been snort weezz at each other all morning.....this is terrible I've had like 6 shooters come through my area in the last 4 days and haven't be able to close the deal....they just haven't came close enough....I'm trying to wait it out but my stomach keeps talking to me...lo

He's grunting crazy right now


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd get down, take off my shoes and try to stalk over to them before I would set there and not do anything lol.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm ready....this would be my biggest buck to date.

I don't a fawn distress....I have the can, trutalker, and primos buck roar.

Please let prayers be answer by the hunting gods...lol.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

helix33 said:


> I'd get down, take off my shoes and try to stalk over to them before I would set there and not do anything lol.


I want to so bad....but the leaves are awful dry and I don't want to bump them out of here.

Tim


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Helix33 is right. Sneak down, get the wind in your face and try to stalk them. As long as you don't spook the doe the buck will stay there and offer you a shot.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

BowOgre said:


> Helix33 is right. Sneak down, get the wind in your face and try to stalk them. As long as you don't spook the doe the buck will stay there and offer you a shot.


Well fellas I think I'm going to attempt it.

Wish me luck and standby for an update in a few minutes.


Tim


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck. Take your time and keep an eye on the doe and the wind.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Take the true talker and position where it on the highest position on the call where you squeexe it at and let out a fawn distress call first. True talker is what I use, just blow into it almost franticly for 7 or 8 seconds pause and do it again a few more times. If that doesn't do it stalk them.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm probably too late but I would try aggressive rattling it worked for me in the past I had a mature 8 point on lockdown with a doe one morning and he kept roaring at her I tried everything to get him to come to me all my calls and rattling and about 10 in the am I gave up hope so I grabbed my rattle bag and jus started beating it as loud as I could and the doe jumped and ran and the buck turned and came right under my stand and gave me a 15 yd shot


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyways I sat my dad in my stand this morning and I went over and hunted the one he has been hunting all year and u already know where this is going lol he saw 1 spike and a doe and I seen 17 deer 7 was bucks and I had a 160 inch 10 pt chasing does and snort wheezing, he wheezed 3 different times and rubbed a tree as big around as the top of my leg I was in shock!! Then a 120 ish 8 pt came by following a doe and he rubbed a tree all to pieces and he walked over the hill the rest of the bucks were small 6s and smaller but they are deffinately on the prowl on my hillside I could have killed that 10 easily but I only have doe tags left so I ended up not shooting anything, I've never had a year like this one I've seen 19 different bucks in 3 morning sits 4 big ones


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Well fellas....when I made it up to where I thought they were at and they were gone.

I should of try rattling before I climbed down, I might have screwed up my chance....oh well you live and you learn...

I'm kind of bummed out, but back to the stand after I grab something to eat....hopefully they come back though this evening.



Tim


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

*True Talker*



BowOgre said:


> Helix33 is right. Sneak down, get the wind in your face and try to stalk them. As long as you don't spook the doe the buck will stay there and offer you a shot.


What Helix said and maybe try pinching the reed further up on the True Talker to get a fawn pitch and try making a distress call. Can't hurt!! Good luck!!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I will try that next time.....

I took off my boots to quiet things down and my first step was on a thorn.....back went on the boots....lol.....my foot still hurts.



Tim


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Monday night I had 3 yearlings come in and that was it. Tuesday night I had a bunch of does out feeding in the corn field and around 515 I had the 10pt come out. I was able to call him in with a snort wheeze to 40yds and something in the other wood line spooked him back to 53 with a quartering to shot. I was at full draw and decided to pass with the risky shot. I'm hoping I made the right choice. Wont be back out till Sat or Sun morning....


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

finally sealed the deal tonight got in my stand at 3:07 shot the biggest buck of my life at 3:21 i was pumped as soon as i turned around and sat down he was walking in front of me a few grunts later he was on a leash coming right too me i am still happy as hell now only if i knew how to post a pic i would haha


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

Saw nothing tonight. I sat from 1 til dark, I rattled, grunted and everything else in the book but saw nothing but a squirrel. I'll try it again tomorrow so we'll see. I saw a lonely small 6 walking across a small field on the way home. From what I could tell he was by himself.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

hoytbowhunting said:


> finally sealed the deal tonight got in my stand at 3:07 shot the biggest buck of my life at 3:21 i was pumped as soon as i turned around and sat down he was walking in front of me a few grunts later he was on a leash coming right too me i am still happy as hell now only if i knew how to post a pic i would haha


Hey man cograts, there is some people on here that can put it on the site for you that's what they did with my buck I killed yesterday if you don't care send me a pic [email protected] thanks


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Z7master said:


> I hunt wv too, and galia county just my opinion I would leave wv out of the equation sure there's some big ones over there but they are few and far between, I hunt the first day of gun season in wv, its a family tradition I guess you'd say but in my past years of hunting thanksgiving week I see a lot of chasing but anyways good luck to you btw where in galia county do you hunt


I agree with you that OH has bigger deer , I be hunting does mainly in WV . I'll be hunting on a freinds property on providence school rd its off from teens run , which off rt 7 close to Robert C Byrd locks & dam's. Got some nice ones on trail cam's. Where abouts you huntin at?


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

I seen 3 bucks on one side of large feild and about 9 does on the other side of the same feild bedded down today at around 2 pm (bucks didn't look interested at all) this was on the WV side of the Ohio river in Ravenswood. AT around 6pm today I saw 2 does walking along the river bank on the ohio side in bellville (no buck in sight) , However the Captain told me he seen a big buck chasing two does early this morning on the WV side in Racin. I got 5 more day's left out here on this boat , then it's 21 days of nothing but huntin deers.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

What does ttt mean?


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

ttt = to the top

I saw a nice buck last night about 4:30 just casually following a doe about 100 yards away. Did not get a chance to glass him but looked to be a big boy.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

BUCK-NUTS said:


> I agree with you that OH has bigger deer , I be hunting does mainly in WV . I'll be hunting on a freinds property on providence school rd its off from teens run , which off rt 7 close to Robert C Byrd locks & dam's. Got some nice ones on trail cam's. Where abouts you huntin at?


On a farm off of 775 by timber ridge lake


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

I am sitting at a Caribou Coffee in Centerville, OH working and just watched a nice 8 point just cross a busy 4 lane road.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

*mid-day*

Is anyone seeing anything on mid-day sits or has it just been to hot?


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

my brother had a nice buck come in on a leash today at 9 but got spooked about 50 yards outs.....i saw 2 doe by themselves and one half rack at 10


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

not really any rut activity yet here in Marion County.(northern ohio)Looks like it may be a late rut


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

a good 130 popped out of the woods today chasing a doe. Either a stupid 130 or she is getting ready.. I have notice all the does have left the yearlings.. thats a good sign.. *I think Saturday will be HOT !!!!!!*


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw 5 different basket rack bucks and 3 does in 3 hours this evening. The does were grazing and the little bucks grunted a time or to and just kept walking. Prime time is a week out fellows. It's not by chance that the youth gun hunt is the 20th and 21st. The Ohio DNR knows that's when things will be hot and give the kids their best chance for a big buck.


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

wife killed pretty good buck this morning!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1353215


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally!!! Shot this 8 point at 8:30 this morning. He was with a doe and pretty much right on her hip. The doe came in to 40 yards and starting browsing while he stayed out at 45 yards. I watched them for about 10 minutes and then another deer, I think a button buck, came in and tried to get in on the action. The 8 pt wasn't having any of it and ran him off, then went back to 45 yards. He started acting nervous and stomping his foot so I knew I had to do something fast and decided to range one last time and drew when he had his head down. Released and the arrow hit high lung, but he dropped instantly. I watched as he tried to run but was paralyzed and climbed down as quickly and safely as possible to get another one in him. 

I ended up going back to look at my trail cam pics and saw that I got him on camera 11/06 with all 8 points, then got him on camera 11/8 with a busted point. Get a European mount done and the guy said he could fix this though. Anyways, it was a great morning for me and hope that the action picks up from here for everyone else. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice buck congrats buddy


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

Z7master said:


> Hey man cograts, there is some people on here that can put it on the site for you that's what they did with my buck I killed yesterday if you don't care send me a pic [email protected] thanks


sweet man that would be awsome if you could put it on here for me but i will send the pic right now.....thank you.....JOSH


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lot of deer out moving last night, saw 8 deer in a field about 5:30 then 3 more after dark around 6:30 and had a small basket rack 6 or 8 pointer cross the road in front of me about 7:30. he was hot on a trail, never took his nose off the ground.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats on the bucks this year guys..z7 that's a monster..what type of terrain location should I be hunting for the next few weeks until gun season..on the farm there are oak woods, creeks, crp, and thickets. Or should I focus on does since the peak will be this weekend or next week..any help on trying to strategize on these big boys would be greatly appreciated. I've only been bowhunting for three years and was wanderin where my best chance to connect with a 150+. .


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

hoytbowhunting said:


> sweet man that would be awsome if you could put it on here for me but i will send the pic right now.....thank you.....JOSH


Can someone link the thread that this is posted on? I'd like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Didn't see anything yesterday.....morning/evening.

This morning as soon as I got into the stand, a doe came running by with a buck chasing her hard...he was grunting the whole way.


Tim


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

mathews_rage said:


> Is anyone seeing anything on mid-day sits or has it just been to hot?


I just got back from Muskigam Co. Had hunted Tues. Wed. and Thurs. At 2:00 on Thursday had a 150-160 following a doe, at about 60 yds out, this was at 2:00. The doe wouldn't come my way so just watched them for a few minutes and then they went over the hill. Nice to see that big boy in the midle of the day.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Any new chasing going on?


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

mathews_rage said:


> Congrats on the bucks this year guys..z7 that's a monster..what type of terrain location should I be hunting for the next few weeks until gun season..on the farm there are oak woods, creeks, crp, and thickets. Or should I focus on does since the peak will be this weekend or next week..any help on trying to strategize on these big boys would be greatly appreciated. I've only been bowhunting for three years and was wanderin where my best chance to connect with a 150+. .


I'm hunting field edges on a ridge on field is surrounded by oaks that's where I killed mine at and I have another little field with a lot of cedars in it and tall grasses but I think the main reason I'm seeing so many deer is because I have set a whole hollow aside for a sanctuary and when I see the that's where they are heading or coming from but right now you need to be where the does are gonna be and hope she has one of those big boys in tow!!


----------



## jhiggy300 (Mar 20, 2004)

I have been reading this thread for a couple weeks now in anticipation of my trip to Vinton County, Sat. through Tues. It's the only 4 days I could manage to get out of town and of course I hope I have lucked into some hot rutting action. After reading through this thread I am pretty excited!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

o this morning


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw a 130ish buck chasing a doe yesterday afternoon in Knox county. This is the first decent buck I've seen chasing, all of the others have been 1-1/2 year old dinks......

Colder weather moving in this weekend. Charlie says the peak rutting activity is supposed to kick in next week.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Z7master said:


> I'm hunting field edges on a ridge on field is surrounded by oaks that's where I killed mine at and I have another little field with a lot of cedars in it and tall grasses but I think the main reason I'm seeing so many deer is because I have set a whole hollow aside for a sanctuary and when I see the that's where they are heading or coming from but right now you need to be where the does are gonna be and hope she has one of those big boys in tow!!


Thanks man. .I've got a mature one in my sanctuary but its an oaks patch that's is about 15 acres n not sure what I should do. .its all open corn fields surrounding but do u think i should hunt a stand that is 45 yards off an edge on a travel corridor or would that ruin the point of having a sanctuary n tip him off?. .like I said its only like 15 acres on a 1000 acre farm with a little over 500 acres in ag fields.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

mathews_rage said:


> Thanks man. .I've got a mature one in my sanctuary but its an oaks patch that's is about 15 acres n not sure what I should do. .its all open corn fields surrounding but do u think i should hunt a stand that is 45 yards off an edge on a travel corridor or would that ruin the point of having a sanctuary n tip him off?. .like I said its only like 15 acres on a 1000 acre farm with a little over 500 acres in ag fields.


Man that's a tough one, I would say that if you know this buck is using the corn fields at night and returning to his sanctuary in the mornings then I would try to hunt his point of entry into the sanctuary and the same goes in the evening try to find out where in the sanctuary he is most likely to leave it and try to hunt him that way, when people say don't go into a sanctuary they mean it, I'll tell you what it was like for me the other morning, after I killed my buck I hunted the outside edge of the sanctuary and saw a ton of deer I saw one 10 pt about a 160 class and he was trailing a doe and then there was an 8 pt doing the same, it seemed to me like thwy had rounded there gfs up and was headed to the bedroom, you know what I mean? But I would hunt the edges of the sanctuary in the mornings where he is most likely to enter after feeding at nights and even where the does would enter at now bc of the rut!! But you gotta make sure they wind is right don't go around the spot if the wind is wrong I'm about 65 yds off the sanctuary with one stand and another 100 yds off with another stand both are set up for different winds, but with that in mind I hope I've helped you out and the best of luck to you..


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Z7master said:


> Man that's a tough one, I would say that if you know this buck is using the corn fields at night and returning to his sanctuary in the mornings then I would try to hunt his point of entry into the sanctuary and the same goes in the evening try to find out where in the sanctuary he is most likely to leave it and try to hunt him that way, when people say don't go into a sanctuary they mean it, I'll tell you what it was like for me the other morning, after I killed my buck I hunted the outside edge of the sanctuary and saw a ton of deer I saw one 10 pt about a 160 class and he was trailing a doe and then there was an 8 pt doing the same, it seemed to me like thwy had rounded there gfs up and was headed to the bedroom, you know what I mean? But I would hunt the edges of the sanctuary in the mornings where he is most likely to enter after feeding at nights and even where the does would enter at now bc of the rut!! But you gotta make sure they wind is right don't go around the spot if the wind is wrong I'm about 65 yds off the sanctuary with one stand and another 100 yds off with another stand both are set up for different winds, but with that in mind I hope I've helped you out and the best of luck to you..


Yea man you sure have and thanks I appreciate it. I have my trail cam set up by a scrape that I found on October 25th, and I haven't seen a mature one in there this year yet until I pulled my card today around noon. Ive hunted the stand three times this year and have seen over 20 deer there at my spot but the bucks were all 1.5 and 2.5 year old dinks until wednesday evening I have two pics of him in the evening and then he was back at the scrape the next morning. I put a code blue grave digger there on the halloween and it looks like it has been hit once but I'm not sure if he is at the scrape for a reason because i thought they were done signposting. Anyways, sounds like you had a hunt of a lifetime other than the one you dropped your big boy. Wednesday was like that for me this past week on the other side of the farm. I saw three shooters, two were around 160" and one was a 140-150" and all three were chasing two does in fifth gear and I could hear them grunting at almost 300 yards. All 5 of them were running in a wide open wheat stubble and a coyote decide he wanted in on the action and joined in on the chase lol. When they got to the end of the field after they blew past my stand at like 100 yards, I roared across the field. They stood near 300 yards and looked back, then the two big 160" broke out in a fight that lasted about two minutes. The 140"-150" ran into the creek funnel and hid but all this action happened by crp fields and the four of them bedded down in the crp. Like you said they took them back the their rooms and you could hear a needle drop like 10 min afterwards


----------



## Jhensler (Dec 26, 2009)

saw 3 bucks tonight. and not one doe. first saw a little 4 pass through then i looked out within 5 min after the 4point and saw a bruser id say 180 im saying southern ohio huge boys!!! i grunted he stopped at 60 yards way to thick to shoot. he came in to 50 yards. still to thick to shoot. took a left at 50 yards into a clearing. ( i dont soot out of 35yrd) personal rule. he was smelling a lot but NOO doe were to be seen. i wanted him to come in sooooooo bad. i hit the rattle he looked up once but kept walking. so is rut still not in here in southern ohio? Im in Jackson Ohio. he was a 12 then about 15 min later about a 130, 8point was walking the same path. intresting thing though, not a single doe where they were, I mean im hunting sign its loaded where i am im guessing thell come under in do time. its hard not to move down though. only problem is it bottle necks and thed NAIL me there. looks like ill keep hoping for a good evening.
let me know if you guys here in the southern part are seeing chasing or somthing diff..
thanks:smile:


----------



## Jhensler (Dec 26, 2009)

just wanted to point out, that I mentioned it was to thick to shoot just because I couldent see his full body only rack until he stepped out. I dont shoot outside of 35 yards. sorry for the typo.


----------



## BoneCollector13 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is my first year hunting whitetail really hard. I live in butler county ( SW ohio) i havent seen any bucks chasing does. I have seen alot of srapes in one hunting spot but not much to amount of getting all excited over. Has the rut really even started yet, because i have heard alot of talk in my parts of town that rut hasnt started yet. I got 2 big bucks on camera and then all of a sudden they havent been there in over 2 weeks i dont know whats going on. Im not sure if its the lack of rain or the way the weather is acting but someone let me know whats going on cause i really wanna get one of those big boys down. It would be my biggest buck EVER and second deer ever, and i dont know whether to start putting estrus out yet or what?.....help me out fellas i take all the tips i can get.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I hunt in southern ohio and I seen chasing on the 9th and 10th I haven't been back out since but the bucks I killed was dead after a doe on the 9th, I had the same problems with my trail cam I got a ton of buck pics the week of the 13th in october even the one I killed was on camera that week I bet I had 25 differnt bucks on cam that week and then they all just dissapeared, then I started getting small bucks and the ocassional good ones but non of the big boys then he came out chasing a doe right after daylight on the 9th, I think its all starting to happen this week coming, in my opinion, will be the best week out of the year to hunt, but they are chasing in southern oh


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not seeing much the last few days,too hot


----------



## BoneCollector13 (Dec 31, 2009)

so you think it would be okay to put estrus out


----------



## 1NYARCHER (Mar 21, 2007)

just got back from Racine,weather slowed things down,had good a.m. sits lots of young bucks on there feet and lots of does with hardly any chasing,we left early may head back next week if my buddy tells me the big boys are moving again


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Saw a nice one chasing this morning. Of course it was 5 AM and I was on my way to work! Was only about a mile from home.
I'll be splitting wood Mon, but might get a chance to hunt some Tues morning. Maybe he'll find me then!


----------



## beebs3580 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Stark County Activity*

Been off work since Monday and haven't seen much at all. Mon.-Thurs. I didn't see but a couple of deer and the field's were empty. Friday I had a small 8 come within 30 yds, 2 small doe 20 yds away, and a small buck missing one of his antler's. No chasing or any rut activity one cool thing that I was able to do was call the buck missing an antler back to me twice (man was he confused). 
Going out tomorrow morning hoping to get me a nice one.

This is all in Stark County, OH. Richville/Massillon area


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Bucks are chasing where I'm hunting. Seen one yesterday hot on a doe and one this morning. Also seen a doe with a fawn feeding and no bucks around. Could be starting to take off. Seems like they are staying in the wood lots. Saucks I only have permission on 30 acres of cut corn. They ain't comming out of the woods until dark. Had a buck under me at 6.20am ant too dark to shoot.


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

As I was typing I just had a forkhorn buck chase a doe with 3 fawns across the corn field. I was about to get down, guess I'll sit a while longer.


----------



## saddletramp (Aug 28, 2004)

@OHIOHOYTHUNTER......Great Buck!!! NICE!


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

I was out 3 ½ hours this morning and all that came within range was a crow, two blue jays, a squirrel and a woodpecker. I let them all walk. (jk)

I’m glad some Ohio archers are having success. I was seeing a lot of activity 8-10 days ago, before the warm up. I expected a little more morning activity with the cooler evenings, even though the days have been above average temps. 

If I can get my honey-do list done, I’ll be back out this evening.
Good luck to all!


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

I had a spike and a basket racked 8 pointer come in to some rattling before 830am, no sign of any other deer. Found a new scrape line though that was still damp so looks like I was in the wrong spot. Wife said around 930am there was a monster standing in the driveway...I think she's lying but who knows lol.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

My dad killed a nice buck outta my stand this morning 154 1/8 11 pt I can't post it so if someone want to post it for me email me at [email protected] oh yea btw they were chasing like crazy all over the place this morning and grunting every breath


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats to your dad. Can't help with pic, but waiting to see it.

Been working 7 days a week for the last few weeks. Going to work in the mornings, I see sporatic deer activity daily. Today, while sitting in crane, I seen a large racked buck at 900 yards, walking a fence row at 9oam. They want me to take a couple days off, so I am waiting on it to cool a bit before I tell them what days. Thinking wednesday and thursday next week.

Colder mornings, more movement, bigger bucks. Evenings, only seeing smaller bucks. 

Be The Buck


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had the whole week off plus last weekend and this weekend. Last weekend with the 20 degree mornings The activity was heavy. Bucks chasing does Sat. and Sun.. Hunted Mon. and Tues. evenings experienced some chasing but they where all young bucks nothing mature. Weds. nothing but does, Thurs nothing but does, Fri and today didn't even see a deer. Could be the heat? Scrapes are getting hit after dark i have a camera on a scrape and have pictures of 4 different bucks within a 6 hour time span Fri. night into this morning. Now the friend I have been hunting with did see three different bucks Thurs. morning and none of them showed any intentions or even acted interested in the does that where in the area as well. They where all good mature animals. I'm no expert but here is my 2 cents. This past weekend things where ready to explode and get really good with 20 degree nights and early mornings. Then the heatwave came and has really slowed things down. From what I have seen this past week and I have probably have 70-80 hrs in the stand. Rut activity has significantly dropped as the week went along and as the days got warmer. Still seeing large groups of does together, Still seeing yearling's with mature mothers. Hopefully this next week will bring some cooler weather and better hunting for all of us.


----------



## saddletramp (Aug 28, 2004)

*Ohio rut 2010*

Brother went up to his stand tonight,(I was cutting up my deer)..he came home and said he has seen a nicer mature buck, mounting a doe six times!..he hit the grunt tube, he wouldnt come any closer..ie leave the doe...looks like its heating up a lil bit for the more mature bucks, and with cold front comin in, might be good news for him!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Friday I saw three young deer cruising nose to the ground...probably 2 2.5 yr. olds and 1 1.5 yr. old...pretty much on the hour from 7-9...then at ten had two does come thru and I popped one w/my recurve...pretty cool cause I just started shooting a recurve earlier this year and it was my first kill...Overslept today and got stuff to do tomorrow, so won't get back out until next Sun...that's a bummer...I've not seen any heavy action yet thru two full weeks of hunting and getting out just about every weekend...Good luck.


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Z7master said:


> My dad killed a nice buck outta my stand this morning 154 1/8 11 pt I can't post it so if someone want to post it for me email me at [email protected] oh yea btw they were chasing like crazy all over the place this morning and grunting every breath


Ill try to post it for ya. [email protected]


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Had a basket 8 buck come come into view around 4:00pm Sat. He was just combing the woods. Walk right under stand at 5:00. Could hear another on other side of thicket. Could hear him rub a tree. Then the one below me would rub. It was a cool feeling to pass on a young buck.


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

emmac13 said:


> Had a basket 8 buck come come into view around 4:00pm Sat. He was just combing the woods. Walk right under stand at 5:00. Could hear another on other side of thicket. Could hear him rub a tree. Then the one below me would rub. It was a cool feeling to pass on a young buck.


Yes it is a cool feeling. I am growing weary of passing on young ones. I have yet to see a big one from my stand this year. The whole area I am hunting is just dead compared to last year.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

The little guys are cruising and still messing with small scrapes. The big guys are locked down on doe. The peak of the rut was last week in my hunting area. The big guys should start cruising again after they get re energized ( feed on some acorns ) from running last week.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dean Bower said:


> The little guys are cruising and still messing with small scrapes. The big guys are locked down on doe. The peak of the rut was last week in my hunting area. The big guys should start cruising again after they get re energized ( feed on some acorns ) from running last week.


Maybe in your neck of the woods but the peak of the rut hasn't taken place in my neck of the woods. Later this week.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunted Muskingum County this week. Saw a few smaller bucks cruising and heard a couple grunting that I never got a glimpse of. I did shoot a 156" deer chasing a doe on Wednesday night. I think the warm weather hurt the activity, but the bucks were still after does. I expect it to get better yet. I think some big bucks are probably locked down, but some arent. We saw some lone does so you never know!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am tagged out on buck but seen ALOT of activity today. I really think bucks are locked down right now at least here but think there is a large amount of does still to come in to estrous. Should be a spike this week with cold.. Get in the stands and hunt as much as possible. 1 minute can change your year from bad to amazing.

Alot of mid-day activity going on also


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

On the way out this morning to find a doe I shot we saw 2 bucks. 1 chasing and 1 bedded down in the middle of the corn field while the doe was feeding. Tonight I couldn't hunt but my dad hunted and saw 1 buck with his nose to the ground at about 60 yds and wouldn't respond to a grunt or a bleat. He was about a 140" 8 point he said.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

helix33 said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods but the peak of the rut hasn't taken place in my neck of the woods. Later this week.


I don't know how to say it politically correctly, but if you're in Ohio you're delusional (hoping for the best isn't a bad thing though). I'm way south of you and they're locked down hard. Saw a doe in heat today and not even any bucks to mess with her, along with 15 other deer and not one buck in sight. No mid day movement at all. 2 days ago there were yearling moving around some, big boys locked down. Now not even the yearlings are around. They were running hard Nov. 2-9th just like every year. However, as it winds down there will be some more good hunting on the back end in about a week, when they breed one of the last doe's and spend a couple days to find another one instead of just going to the next ridge. Actually probably the best hunting for a BIG buck, but you won't see as many of them, and gun season shuts them down over lots of the country.


----------



## holterross (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been in the woods for the past 27 days hunting Meigs county and the last three days were the fist sign of rut activity for me... I filmed my buddy killing his buck on Nov. 4 and that buck had no rut in him at all he was still on his regular feeding pattern...have seen a 150in ten we call the perfect ten two times and another buck we dont have pictures of tonight that will go in the 140's both were cruising... not even close to lock down here the temp is susposed to drop in the next few days and that activity is going to explode...


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess it is all where you are. Let the dogs out here and had a buck bedded with a bow stand up right behind the house. They were locked down, but it all matters where you are..


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Its just starting where I hunt at. Best friend was hunting the neighboring farm and saw what he called a good ten (he has 3 deer to his credit that gross over 160) chasing a doe hard. Saw 8 different does being ran by a variety of smaller bucks throughout the morning and one decent 8 running one. He saw all of this before 130 today. On my way to work around 2pm I looked over in a field and saw a nice wide, tall 10pt standing in an open cut corn field staring into the ditch. I turned my head a little more and saw buck standing directly behind the 10 staring into the same ditch line. The second buck was double the 10 both in the size of his body and rack. He had a rocking chair on his head and the body of a fat dairy cow. I almost ditched my dam truck trying to look at him. I'm sure every poacher in the county got a glimpse of him today seeing how he was standing out in the open. They probably went home cleaned their .22mags and rubbed themselves waiting on darkness to fall. Anyway, good luck to everyone and I will report tomorrow evening what I see.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> had a buck bedded with a bow


Sounds like the Ohio deer have had enough and are officially fighting back.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

it's been a tuff year up here in lorain co for me.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...shot a nontypical yesterday evening....he was with a momma doe and her fawn......I challenged grunted him in.....


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

TailChaser said:


> I don't know how to say it politically correctly, but if you're in Ohio you're delusional (hoping for the best isn't a bad thing though). I'm way south of you and they're locked down hard. Saw a doe in heat today and not even any bucks to mess with her, along with 15 other deer and not one buck in sight. No mid day movement at all. 2 days ago there were yearling moving around some, big boys locked down. Now not even the yearlings are around. They were running hard Nov. 2-9th just like every year. However, as it winds down there will be some more good hunting on the back end in about a week, when they breed one of the last doe's and spend a couple days to find another one instead of just going to the next ridge. Actually probably the best hunting for a BIG buck, but you won't see as many of them, and gun season shuts them down over lots of the country.


Things obviously are different in Oklahoma. During a trickle rut the does come in a little at a time starting in late October and culminating in late November. You may witness some chasing (especially dinks) and you may witness some deer in lock down because some does have come in but my point is that the majority of the doe population hasn't come in yet. This should happen later this week. This weekend should be good and all of Thanksgiving week and it will roll right into the start of the Ohio gun season. This years gun season should be a banner year for big bucks killed and kill numbers in general should be higher than normal because the Ohio gun season usually occurs when the rut has died down or is over and that won't be the case this year.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Yesterday morning my son and I was hunting.....rattled in a heavy 6pt that I seen last week...we was about to climb down because my son got cold and all of a sudden I hear a buck grunt, told my son we have to hold on for a few more minutes....then I see a doe pop of the thicket.....then here comes a heavy 8pt walking up behind her, he stood there for about 10min watching feed in the thicket....so I decided to try an call him in....I snort wheeze, grunted, bleated, and even rattle hard....all he did was look for a minute and went back to staring at the doe....this went on for about 10-15min....he just stood there and didn't even budge at all...this was like 60 yds from me....then all of a sudden I see a doe running from the other way coming towards us.....I got my bow because I thought a buck was chasing her, but to my surpise it was 2 dogs chasing her, she headed straight for the thicket where the buck and doe was at.....you already know what happen after that....buck and 2 does go running for ther life......

You talk about pissed off....I knew where these dogs reside at, so off to the neighbors house I went.....lay it straight to them, next time I will shoot there dogs or call the police.......other neighbors have complaint about these dog already and they been fined several times already....I am a dog lover but they don't want to chain there dogs up.....so the man of the household aplogize and said he would take care of it...will see.

That's how my hunt went yesterday.


Tim


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

hunted athens county over the weekend and saw 5 does. 2 doubles and a single. There were no bucks in sight of me. Now the person I was hunting with saw 4 different bucks. I would say the rut is Not on in Athens county


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim/OH said:


> Yesterday morning my son and I was hunting.....rattled in a heavy 6pt that I seen last week...we was about to climb down because my son got cold and all of a sudden I hear a buck grunt, told my son we have to hold on for a few more minutes....then I see a doe pop of the thicket.....then here comes a heavy 8pt walking up behind her, he stood there for about 10min watching feed in the thicket....so I decided to try an call him in....I snort wheeze, grunted, bleated, and even rattle hard....all he did was look for a minute and went back to staring at the doe....this went on for about 10-15min....he just stood there and didn't even budge at all...this was like 60 yds from me....then all of a sudden I see a doe running from the other way coming towards us.....I got my bow because I thought a buck was chasing her, but to my surpise it was 2 dogs chasing her, she headed straight for the thicket where the buck and doe was at.....you already know what happen after that....buck and 2 does go running for ther life......
> 
> You talk about pissed off....I knew where these dogs reside at, so off to the neighbors house I went.....lay it straight to them, next time I will shoot there dogs or call the police.......other neighbors have complaint about these dog already and they been fined several times already....I am a dog lover but they don't want to chain there dogs up.....so the man of the household aplogize and said he would take care of it...will see.
> 
> ...


I've had the same thing happen and yes it sucks!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

never saw a deer of any kind in knox co , sat or sunday.


----------



## rattleNgrunt (Sep 29, 2010)

Went out last week and weekend. Wednesday Nov. 10th-saw 2 bucks chasing does had 7 or 8 running in a big grass field. Thursday morning sat out until 11-saw 1 doe at 1015 nothing else. My dad had a 6 point chasing a doe around 1030. Thursday night sat over a food plot we put out in September. Had the doe decoy only to see 1 doe at 5:15 by herself in the woods. Friday morning went out and saw the same 6 point my dad had seen the day before just running all over the woods and field beside it. He looks like a good young buck. tall and wide 6 point. 1 1/2 I'm guessing. Finally the highlight of my 2010 season- Friday November 12th- get out around 2:30 sitting in the same spot I sat on Wednesday where I saw the deer chasing. I put out my Tinks 69 doe in heat. I have a doe at 60 yards to my right around 415 so I was excited the deer were moving. I look away for awhile then decide to look back over where the doe was at. I didnt see the doe but saw a rack moving through the brush. I stand and wait..at 50 yards I can tell its a good buck. He must have smelled the tinks because he came right under me worked a scrape and just thrashed the tree right beside me. He walked under me and I stopped him quartering away at 13 yards. I let the 2 blade rage fly and crushed him. This was around 4:25. My dad was in stand at the other end of the field and was watching the buck through his binos. He didnt know that I went back to that stand. He thought I was in teh woods. After I shot him I called him to tell him. Before I could he told me he just saw a nice buck and that he thoguht someone was tresspassing on our land and shot the deer. I told him that it was me and we were both exicted. I ended up setting up in my stand for the remainder of the hunt and saw 2 bucks chasing a doe in between my dad's stand and my own. The one buck actually got up and bred the doe, first time i have ever seen that. Dad and I met up put our bows adn gear up adn went back out with the 4 wheeler. Found him not 100 yards from teh shot. He had been dead for awhile as he was already stiff. What a great hunt and my best buck ever. I will post pics later on.


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

I hunted Mohican State Forest on saturday. Didn't see any deer, first time in a long time, I think because I hunted high ground instead of ravines where the temps would have been cooler.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I hunt in southern ohio and I didn't see any chasing or crusiing the 1st week of november and no rut activity until the 9th that's when I kille my 167 4/8" 11 pt at 7:01 am he was dead after a doe, went back the next day and put my dad in my stand and I hunted his he saw 1 doe and a spike I saw 10 does and 7 buck one pushing 160" went back out on the 13th and put my dad back in my stand he seen 2 bucks one was 120" is and he killed a 154 1/8" 11 pt and I saw 3 bucks chasing does everywhere one was probably 140 the others were small, but they're probably really chasing hard now this week will probably be the hottest week to hunt, oh well already got mine I'll just go manage a few does lol and see if I can learn anything for next year!


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

Saturday and Sunday all day each were slow where I was in Summit County. Saw two does Sunday evening compliments of a dog that chased 'em off the top of the hill behind me. No shot. There are three "Bullwinkles" running around the area I am in and have yet to see them during the day. Had to go to work today but have the next two weeks off. Sitting the low-lting areas sounds like good advixce JoeRocket82. May give that a try as i am sitting the tops of the ravines. Thought sitting along trails on edge of the acorn concentration would be the ticket!


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in butler county. Just took a walk through the woods behind my house and along a pretty heavy trail there were six trees up to three inches in diameter completely shredded, also a fresh scrape not 10 feet away. I walked through there yesterday and none of that was there...I think its about to get good folks.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

After 8 days of hard hunting in Adams county I put a 4.5 yr old 10 pt down!! 48 yard shot...double lung hit. He was on the trail of a hot doe that just came through 30 minutes earlier. 
The cool thing is I have 100's of trail pics of him! So now I can relax....I am wiped out!

On November the 10th I seen a little 5 pt BREED 2 does!! They were breeding early this year...they were locked down early with very little rut activity.


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

Great job on your hunt!


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

i think the rut has just started....sat mornin i had 3 does(2 of them were yearlings) be chased by 5 different bucks the best one being a 2.5 year old 110" 8 pointer....but then i heard a doe being bred and thought it was one of the little bucks but found out it was a monster probably 170-185 in wide and talk buck showed up and bred her for about 10 min...had him at 80 yards and when i grunted he just looked my way and then followed the doe out of sight with one of the little bucks following.....sunday morning nothing-sunday evenin i saw 2 decent 8 points one with a broken g3 maybe a shooter not being broke!!!


----------



## glassguy2511 (Oct 1, 2009)

Z7master said:


> I hunt in southern ohio and I didn't see any chasing or crusiing the 1st week of november and no rut activity until the 9th that's when I kille my 167 4/8" 11 pt at 7:01 am he was dead after a doe, went back the next day and put my dad in my stand and I hunted his he saw 1 doe and a spike I saw 10 does and 7 buck one pushing 160" went back out on the 13th and put my dad back in my stand he seen 2 bucks one was 120" is and he killed a 154 1/8" 11 pt and I saw 3 bucks chasing does everywhere one was probably 140 the others were small, but they're probably really chasing hard now this week will probably be the hottest week to hunt, oh well already got mine I'll just go manage a few does lol and see if I can learn anything for next year!


Where exactly WAS this? :wink:


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have been out consistently over the last week. I have seen numerous bucks with nose to the ground looking and others chasing when they see a doe. 

It's prime time.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

glassguy2511 said:


> Where exactly WAS this? :wink:


Although I can't tell you my exact huntin spot I will say its southern galia, and when I say southern I mean one side of the ridge is lawrence county and the other side is galia, I'm takin my buddy in with me wednesday in hopes of him killing a big one I've got 5 more on camera bigger and I haven't even had my cam out in 3 weeks so its hard to tell what's came by lol


----------



## glassguy2511 (Oct 1, 2009)

Z7master said:


> Although I can't tell you my exact huntin spot I will say its southern galia, and when I say southern I mean one side of the ridge is lawrence county and the other side is galia, I'm takin my buddy in with me wednesday in hopes of him killing a big one I've got 5 more on camera bigger and I haven't even had my cam out in 3 weeks so its hard to tell what's came by lol


LO.....I live in Scioto Co, and I own property that is in Scioto Co, but the property line is also the Scioto/Jackson Co line


----------



## Death_Dealer (Jan 19, 2010)

Z7master said:


> Although I can't tell you my exact huntin spot I will say its southern galia, and when I say southern I mean one side of the ridge is lawrence county and the other side is galia, I'm takin my buddy in with me wednesday in hopes of him killing a big one I've got 5 more on camera bigger and I haven't even had my cam out in 3 weeks so its hard to tell what's came by lol


Can I be your buddy? lol


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

RacknRoll said:


> Saturday and Sunday all day each were slow where I was in Summit County. Saw two does Sunday evening compliments of a dog that chased 'em off the top of the hill behind me. No shot. There are three "Bullwinkles" running around the area I am in and have yet to see them during the day. Had to go to work today but have the next two weeks off. Sitting the low-lting areas sounds like good advixce JoeRocket82. May give that a try as i am sitting the tops of the ravines. Thought sitting along trails on edge of the acorn concentration would be the ticket!


That was my reasoning for my evening stand. I was on higher ground bordering the nature preserve, it is absolutely loaded with acorns. I figured the deer would head here to feed in the evening. I think it was just still too warm, it reached 70 degrees saturday. Turkeys were sounding off like mad though.


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Seen six doe and one buck that just came a running to my doe in heat senct bomb tonight. Walked away when he did not find what he was looking for. A nice 5 on one side and a stub on the other. Then right at dusk heard a racket in behind me and only for I think the third time ever heard a buck roar, but he never showed himself. LOTS of grunts and chasing going on in the woods now. Hope the shooter shows himself soon.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

BTW, I hunt a very small, 3 -5 acre, suburban plot surrounded by dogs barking, leaf blowers, children playing, etc. I don't know if this close proximity to population makes a difference, but I have heard more snort wheezes here than anywhere else I have hunted.

Just tonight, I heard no less than 5 bucks, most within sight snort wheeze. It is more subtle than I would have thought, accompanied by a flagged tail, hair on the back upright, and not always a three syllable sound... often times it's just a wheeze.

From my observations, it can occur just from frustration.


----------



## Death_Dealer (Jan 19, 2010)

I saw 8 does this morning, 3 pairs and 2 singles. I'm pretty sure rut is just starting to kick in around my area. It seems like the yearlings and the really old does are starting to come in to heat. Not full blown rut yet, but close.:wink:


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I hunted Columbiana county the last 3 day's. Our lease holds some real monsters. I saw one fri afternoon grunted and no responce. He tried to circle and stayed 80 yds away. Saw im again and he was trailing a doe. My son in law killed a big eight prob 130 ish. another member shot an 8 pt 120's. I saw several other bucks but i;m really stuck on this one. He will prob score 170-180. he has 12 typical points and a double brow. Very massive boy I am looking forward to get out again soon. We have taken a buck in or near 170 in the last 3 years. I hope it;s my turn. I did see 2 bucks hanging together Sat eve. Both mature 8 pts. i think the rut is just starting here. Not alot of activity yet as far as chasing.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

pegasis0066 said:


> BTW, I hunt a very small, 3 -5 acre, suburban plot surrounded by dogs barking, leaf blowers, children playing, etc. I don't know if this close proximity to population makes a difference, but I have heard more snort wheezes here than anywhere else I have hunted.
> 
> Just tonight, I heard no less than 5 bucks, most within sight snort wheeze. It is more subtle than I would have thought, accompanied by a flagged tail, hair on the back upright, and not always a three syllable sound... often times it's just a wheeze.
> 
> From my observations, it can occur just from frustration.


weird !
i had never heard a snort wheeze til this year and when i went to ohio i heard 3 differant bucks do it in 3 days !
including the one i shot !
i think the hair stood up on the back of my neck !


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

This is also the 1st year I've heard a snort wheeze and it wasn't a snort wheeze, it was just 3 short snorts I heard it the first time in a thicket and I thought man that was a snort wheeze so I done it back and I had a 160 10 pt come out of the thicket and all I could do was watch bc I was already tagged out so I snort wheezed at him again and he done 3 short snorts and rubbed a tree as big as my leg, then when he finish he snorted 3 times again and walked over the hill, like you all said the heair stood up on his back and he stretched his neck out kinda like a lip curl, my hair stood up on the back of my neck to lol but it was pretty cool to see one do that


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

just got back from my first out of state trip. hunted vinton county... in New Plymouth just outside of MacArthur.

i killed an 8 point... maybe 115''... my biggest buck and damn prouud of him. 

Sat. one of the guys killed a 130" 9 point and yesterday a buddy killed a 140" 10 point.

Wed and Thursday were amazing. saw 5 different bucks chasing does before 6:45. watched the buck i shot brred a doe and as soon as he hopped off of her i shot him.

already set my dates for next year... Nov. 10 - 15.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Zmaster you arent hunting crown city mines are you? lol


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Baz59 said:


> Zmaster you arent hunting crown city mines are you? lol


No but I'm to awful far away from em bout 3 miles or so I'm only huntin a 80 acre farm


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

I hunted all day yesterday 6a to 6p and didnt see a deer. Im guessing loc down phase is in full effect. Great peace of property to boot.


----------



## hawgbear (Dec 15, 2009)

Any reports in HOCKING COUNTY? We are heading up this weekend.


----------



## standmaster (Jan 16, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I hunted all day yesterday 6a to 6p and didnt see a deer. Im guessing loc down phase is in full effect. Great peace of property to boot.


that's what i was guessing in my area too. i sat all day i did pass a decent 8 and a scrub but the activity i was seeing definately dropped off..i finally saw one shooter at about 3pm yesterday and of course he was at 50 yds in the brush locked down with a doe..he kept chasing two small bucks away from her for about an hour but never did come in for a clear shot.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

anyone hunting adams county? Hows the deer movement? I am going to hunt this weekend and wanted to know how the deer are moving.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I shot a good 9 point this morning following a doe. It's still on in south western ohio.


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

well november 6th and 7th the deer didnt seem to be chasing as much as makeing scrapes and staying near does but my buddy and i were in stands about 80 yards apart the 7th and i hear movement from the right of way about 40 yards from me and he starts bleating like crazy calling too much trying to get this deer to come to him. well the buck heads up the hill to me and i take him down with a 15 yard shot. needless to say my buddy was a little salty he didnt get the shot but last year i had tag soup so i was taking my shot. i hope he gets one now its on to doe mangagement now.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

First day hunting in a few weeks. Been working light till dark. was worried I may have missed it. Heard alot of people saying on here, they were locked down.

My day started bad. Walked outside to warm up truck. No frost. Bad sign for me because, the only days I have seen any deer movement on my way to work was, when I had frost on the windshield. Also knew the rain was coming around ten o'clock. I think, Can't killem from the couch, like I hear everyone say. 

Already a little aggravated, I take my time getting to my stand. I get there and as I approach my stand, I see a pack hanging from my pack hook, a bow hanging from my bow hook, and a hunter walking over to greet me.

The guy in my stand was a friend of a friend of a friend, who thought I was hunting a different local. So I let him hunt it. Oh well, there was no frost, there would not be much deer movement with no frost and the rain coming and all.

I go to another location and sit the whole day in the sometimes heavy rain. Have not seen a deer all day. It is now four o'clock. I drive back to my stand area, and see I am not the only jack molasses that have sat in stand all day. (Even if it was my stand).

Have not seen a deer all day. Drive by my last location, and see a doe walking fairly quickly across the field. I put my soaking wet clothes back on, walk a half mile to get ahead of her, check the wind, get down wind, and see a nice buck on the horizon following her. I know that I need to be a little aggresive because I only have today and tommorrow to hunt before I have to go back to work for three more weeks straight of seven twelves.

I take off, keeping low, to the creek to get ahead of the doe. After wading up to my waist through the creek, for another eighthundred yards, I am in perfect position ahead of the doe. I look for the buck, don't see him for twenty minutes, then there he is, standing right where I seen him the first time.

The doe walks to within thirty yards and I think, I got him now.

No, he is watching a different doe I have not seen. She is in a little strip of brush the farmer has cleared, to make more field. The doe he is looking at runs away from him, and me, and I will be hunting him again tommorrow. 

He is a good twelve, with a few small kickers, great mass, and probably five years young. Don't want to score him because I would be bragging, or I would be a liar.

So no, I don't believe they are locked down. Yes, I was pissed that guy was in my stand. No, I didn't kick the snot out of him, and yes, I am going to shoot that buck tommorrow.

Yes, I will find someone to post the picture for me when I kill him, because I don't know how.

Be The Buck!


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

hawgbear said:


> Any reports in HOCKING COUNTY? We are heading up this weekend.


You should be good to go. Hot weather last week slowed things down some but in my humble opinion its still on. bucks are locked down but any thing can happen if right place at the right time. Do yourself a favor. Stay in your stand all day. Good Luck, Sean


----------



## Crazyohio (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody see any movement in Gallia County?


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

BdaBuck said:


> First day hunting in a few weeks. Been working light till dark. was worried I may have missed it. Heard alot of people saying on here, they were locked down.
> 
> My day started bad. Walked outside to warm up truck. No frost. Bad sign for me because, the only days I have seen any deer movement on my way to work was, when I had frost on the windshield. Also knew the rain was coming around ten o'clock. I think, Can't killem from the couch, like I hear everyone say.
> 
> ...


If you get him Buck let me know, I'll post the pic for you. Hope it works out for you today. I'll be back at it tonight as well.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Zmaster, I hunt a lot out that way.. Greasy Ridge area and in the Mines.. Good Luck..


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*I will be out thurs morn till about 11am..An all day friday hope there still moving*


----------



## rattleNgrunt (Sep 29, 2010)

im trying to upload my buck and cant get the picture...any help would be great....i will email it if someone knows how to get it up and doesnt mind doing it. Thanks


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

rattleNgrunt said:


> im trying to upload my buck and cant get the picture...any help would be great....i will email it if someone knows how to get it up and doesnt mind doing it. Thanks


Email me [email protected]


----------



## rattleNgrunt (Sep 29, 2010)

Just sent to ur email. Thanks!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

rattleNgrunt said:


> Just sent to ur email. Thanks!!


*Will get them posted within a few minutes*


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

rattleNgrunt said:


> im trying to upload my buck and cant get the picture...any help would be great....i will email it if someone knows how to get it up and doesnt mind doing it. Thanks


*I had issues trying to post/get the side view pic to upload sorry phil*


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

weekend warrior here. last saturday it was SLOW. Sat all day switching stands around noon. Saw a small buck in the morning, couple does and an even smaller buck mid day, then shot a doe right at last light. 

Hopefully, the youth's shooting it up this weekend will get them moving.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat this morning in galia county, trying to do some doe management and had a high 120ish 8 point come out in front of me at 8:30 it was the only deer I seen, I think the wind had them down I felt like I was on the back of a bull in my treestand this morning, I held one hand up and tried to stay on for 8 seconds lol


----------



## jameswilliams (Nov 6, 2010)

out saterday 2 squirel hunters jump a 10 point walked right at me dam wasp brodhead fell apart but still hopefull


----------



## hawgbear (Dec 15, 2009)

sts3d said:


> You should be good to go. Hot weather last week slowed things down some but in my humble opinion its still on. bucks are locked down but any thing can happen if right place at the right time. Do yourself a favor. Stay in your stand all day. Good Luck, Sean


Thanks Sean!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

3 hours on stand tonight and all I saw were 2 lone does browsing.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

After seeing at least a little buck nearly every hunt for the last 3 weeks (a bunch of hunts), I was completely skunked yesterday (didn't even see a doe) and this evening I saw a few does but no bucks. I think they're locked down tighter than a tick right now.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

helix33 said:


> 3 hours on stand tonight and all I saw were 2 lone does browsing.


I hunted a spot I have rested all season and finally was able to get in there tonight. I saw two yearling does that came to the food plot and that is it. You sure it is Nov.17? Sure does seem dead as heck to me.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Sat 7 hrs today. Seen a doe and fawn about 1:30. Had another doe come in about 4:00 and bedded down at 50 yrds. Nothing even came in to check her. Small eight pt about 5 just walking thru, didn't seem like he was looking for anything.

About 5:15 had 2 small does come running full bore from the west, about 30 seconds later they came running back by. A few minutes later here they came again. Nothing chasing them, must have been playing. Then an adult doe came by and that was it.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Went out today at 1:30 and as I was climbing up the tree saw a flash of white off in the distance...about 200 yds away. I knew it was a deer so I flew up the tree and got the bow hung on the hook. Turned around and saw 3 does bouncing through the woods coming right at me. Right behind them...a huge buck with his nose to the ground. They got within 38 yds but the buck never gave me a good shot. He was standing behind a couple sapplings. My heart was pumping though. He was the widest buck I've seen in a long long time. I really wanted to fling an arrow but didn't want to chance a deflection. He was exhausted with his mouth hanging open. I'd definitely say the rut is still on.


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

Up until today I had seen a buck (or more) on every single outing.....not tonight....7 does total paraded under my stand and not a buck in sight. I just got back into town after being gone the last 3 days to FL on a work trip. When I left it was HOT and every buck in the woods was chasing does....not sure what happened...maybe the magical "lock down"...who knows....just frustrated right now and feeling like I might have missed the best few days.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just a reminder fellows that if you hunt this weekend, even on private property, it's the law in Ohio that you have to wear hunter orange because of the youth gun season.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Deer movement has been really slow the past week... i went from seeing the small 4-6 points chasing and grunting to not seeing any bucks at all! I dont know what the deal is.. its like the big boys never wanted to chase this year!lol


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

In Adams county I think the peak breeding was November 8-12th. 3 of us hunted over 1,000 acres and seen awesome chasing on November 4-5th (mature bucks). We had lots of daylight trail pics from October 28-November 3rd...this was the seeking stage. From the 8th till the 12th we saw lots of fawns by themselves. We seen a mature buck here and there with a doe. Then on the 13th we seen mature bucks break away looking again. Killed mine on the 15th and dad killed his on the 14th.
When you see a 5 pt little buck breed 2 does within one hour, and theres NO other bucks around....all other bucks were locked down on November 10th.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I got skunked again this morning, although I did have some deer walk past me in the dark about 45 minutes before shooting light. After daylight, though, the woods were just dead.


----------



## South42 (Jan 12, 2010)

Last night saw 3 bucks together on one end of a 3 acre field and 3 does on the other end...it was like a middle school dance...the bucks would look that way every once in a while, but never did go over to check out the ladies.


----------



## fluent09 (Aug 2, 2010)

dang youth season came fast. wow. o well. o and here in fayette county there isnt much chasing going on yet. they are chasing one day and the next they want nothing to do with eachother. iv rattled some smaller bucks in. we have a few shooters on our property, but they dont move till rite at dark o well. good luck everyone. anyone else from fayette county?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Keep at it fellas I still firmly believe that some are locked down and some arent. Just gotta be in the stand at the right time and you could kill a trophy.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think were seeing the lul before all heck breaks loose this weekend and next week. The does that have come in have been chased and bred. With the majority of does coming in season the next few days you should see plenty of chasing next week. The rutting moon is Sunday the 21st. I'm counting on it anyway lol.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

about froze this am....to date i've saw 14 bucks @ 4 doe's all year...got one buck @ 2 of the doe's......haven't saw a live deer in 3weks....


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

Hunted in Hamilton County on Dry Ridge road from sun up til about 2pm today, saw one doe about 8am, she acted like something was following her but I never saw anything. I tried every trick in the book and didn't see another deer all day. A buddy of mine was about 120 yards away and he didn't have any action either. Had to pick up my daughter from school and now I'm waiting for the wife to get home so I can head out for a short sit on a field.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

From what I have heard, seen, and read here I think its slowing down and going into the secondary rut. But who knows.


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

Took off work early today and sat from 2pm until dark.....saw one small 6pt and he was just feeding along. I snort wheezed at him and he came right under my stand watchin his back the whole time. Nothing else....still frustrated


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, I just got home from my second hunt all year. Couldn't hunt earlier due to being unable to draw my bow back due to injuries from an accident. Anyway, I sat tonight overlooking a cut cornfield where I had seen does feeding on a few occasions. Around 5 pm I notice deer in the field and begin to glass. They are about 250 yrds away. I catch a glimpse of a larger bodied deer and sure enough it is a nice buck. Didn't get a good look at him but he ended up running one of the does off into the tall crp bordering an ajacent woods. The other two does remained in the field. Shortly there after a small nine point comes by my stand. I stop him but I know I am unable to shoot him because I used my either sex tag Sunday on a doe. Lonnnng story having to do with my injuries. Anyway, he goes out into the field with the remaining does and chases one a bit and then meanders away to the crp border. Several more doe entered the field at last light. 

Not really sure what all this means in the whole scheme of the rut thing, but it was nice to see the deer. I'm sure our deer densities and ratios are all screwed up around here so who knows. This is in Mercer Co.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

does any bodie got any good news for Ross county bc right now i haven't seen any rut activity or is it just slow this year


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

seen very little chasing going on this year so far . little ones mainly. lot of new rubs starting to show up . think this trickle rut is or should bust loose next week (i hope anyways) . i hate to pull the ole smoke pole out . but gotta do what a hunters gotta do .


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

I wonder how many people are gonna take a gun out this weekend without taking the youth? I bet there's plenty of people who do it what you all think?


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

My brother sat until 11:30 today and saw not one deer. He's moving stands as we speak and is updating me as the day goes on. We hunt in Greene county.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw 13 bucks yesterday.All searching the bedding areas.I was looking for a doe but only found bucks.I'm hunting Noble county.


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Deer movement has been slow. Thursday Nov. 11 I hunted and hit a real nice buck, unfortunately it was too high through the backstrap trailed him for about 2 hrs on Nov. 11 and lost blood. I hunted the next 3 days, Nov 12,13, and 14 and never saw a deer, finally Monday Nov 15 I saw a few deer. Went back to work Nov 16th and driving back and forth to work at sunrise and sunset I never saw a deer till last evening and then this morning between 6:30 and 7:00 am I saw deer all over. So maybe they will start moving again, but I believe it will be first and last light. Now with youth season starting tomorrow they should be moving pretty good.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

As soon as I got in the stand this morning, took my backpack off and proceeded to pull my bow up....all of a sudden I hear deer crashing through the woods with a buck grunting....I couldn't get my bow up fast enough, plus I tried to get me release on without making any noises....it was just light enough to see a big 8 chasing 2 does, he left them does and walk pass my stand at 50yds heading towards another bedding area.....I didn't feel comfortable with the shot, so I passed on it....I tried calling him back and for a minute it looked like he was coming but he continue walking and never came back......talk about a bummer, he was easily in the 140s.

I will be back in the stand tomorrow morning.



Tim


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Been in SE Ohio for the last two weeks. The primary rut has came and went. What you should be seeing is scrubs cruising and harrassing through the day and the big boys are moving at dusk and dawn. They are bedding off the ends of points on warmer days, down low on the windy/rainy days. I did see a decent 135 class buck harrassing last night at dark. All of the top end sightings have been at dark. I think the big boys are holed up in a thicket. It is worth noting that there have been several 20 pointers taken this year and few in excess of 200". I know of three typicals that all will score in the 180's. Surprisingly a pretty good year for antlers despite the poor winter. I can't wait to see whats out there come next year after this phenomenal mast. The deer have shifted to black and red oak acorns and are feeding heavily.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Doe patrol this weekend....Good luck gang!!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dean Bower said:


> Been in SE Ohio for the last two weeks. The primary rut has came and went. What you should be seeing is scrubs cruising and harrassing through the day and the big boys are moving at dusk and dawn. They are bedding off the ends of points on warmer days, down low on the windy/rainy days. I did see a decent 135 class buck harrassing last night at dark. All of the top end sightings have been at dark. I think the big boys are holed up in a thicket. It is worth noting that there have been several 20 pointers taken this year and few in excess of 200". I know of three typicals that all will score in the 180's. Surprisingly a pretty good year for antlers despite the poor winter. I can't wait to see whats out there come next year after this phenominal mast. The deer have shifted to black and red oak acorns and are feeding heavily.


I don't agree with you at all. I have seen little to no rut activity. The only bucks I've seen have all been basket rack immature deer cruising. I've seen does with fawns up to a few days ago and I've seen groups of does feeding and bucks walk by without giving them a look. The Ohio DNR schedules the youth gun hunt every year for the time of the rut that they think is most likely for a kid to kill a monster buck and it's this weekend. The Rutting moon is Sunday. This weekend and next week will be very good.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have seen multiple mature bucks with does, and even seen on mount a doe. They are in lock down now cause large percentage of does have come in. There is still a week of crazy cruising to come, but if you are still waiting for rut to come then you have missed a large part of it.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

helix33 said:


> I The Ohio DNR schedules the youth gun hunt every year for the time of the rut that they think is most likely for a kid to kill a monster buck and it's this weekend. The Rutting moon is Sunday.


 I dont think this is so. Its the same weekend every year? The weekend before gun season. Theyre just giving the kids a chance to get in there with guns the week before the rest of us start firing away.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

helix33 said:


> The Ohio DNR schedules the youth gun hunt every year for the time of the rut that they think is most likely for a kid to kill a monster buck and it's this weekend.


I've heard some stupid conspiracy theories before, but that's a good one. The youth season is the same weekend every single year.
And yes, you've missed most of the rut.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> yes, you've missed most of the rut.


OK, I'm wrong it's over and I missed it. I can't trust science or my own and many others observations that it's a trickel rut this year. Your the experts so I admit that I'm totally wrong and your right. I must have been sleeping in my stand when I was sitting in a double funnel creek crossing for hours a day and didn't see a single deer or any chasing. In this spot I always see deer during the chasing phase of the rut. So I guess I missed it somehow but thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Atfan (May 9, 2010)

ill disagree thats its over.. at least its not on my property. I never really saw it kick into full rut yet. Just the other day did i sww a buck chasing and going ape **** for a doe. Thats the first time ive seen a chase on my property this year. I think that warm spell set them back. Im just now starting to see fresh scrapes again. Almost like the bucks all got lazy once it got warm. I could be wrong but im just saying how my property is looking


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

helix33 said:


> OK, I'm wrong it's over and I missed it. I can't trust* science* or my own and many others observations that it's a trickel rut this year.


Science? Moon theories are science? That's a good one. :teeth: Sorry you were in a bad location, but the rut this year has been no different than it has been the last 20 some years that I've experienced.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Science? Moon theories are science? That's a good one. :teeth: Sorry you were in a bad location, but the rut this year has been no different than it has been the last 20 some years that I've experienced.


C'mon man........

You're saying that the rut has been the same for you for the last 20 years? No changes in timing, rutting patterns, or even a year or two in there with less-than-normal activity?

I know you're not a advocate of ANY theory to do with the moon. Bad thing is, you won't even listen to anyone else. You are steadfast in your beliefs, but that surely doesn't make you any more right or make someone any more wrong in their theories.

I'm not big at trying to "time" the rut. I hunt HARD from the last week of October all the way to Thanksgiving. If I miss "it" at least I know it wasn't for lack of effort. This year, I have seen a good number of small bucks but not one shooter from the stand. I've seen a little "pushing" of does, but not the hardcore chasing I am used to witnessing. I saw three bucks today cruising a bedding area. One was a 14-point that I was able to study really hard as he fed 10 yards from me. I actually drew on him and thought better of it. He was a main-frame 8 with a bunch of small stickers. Beautiful buck, but only 2 1/2 years old. He wasn't wider than his ears, so he needs another year or two. Tell you what, with the type of year I've been having I was tempted like crazy. I've been second guessing myself today, but I know I did the right thing. I think. Maybe.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

nstrut said:


> C'mon man........
> 
> You're saying that the rut has been the same for you for the last 20 years? No changes in timing, rutting patterns, or even a year or two in there with less-than-normal activity?
> 
> ...


Good for you man! you have to let them grow.


----------



## buckhntr16 (Nov 11, 2008)

my buddy said the rut was over a few days ago.then he calls me today and says there chasen allover


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

going hunting in adams county tomorrow. Any update there or around there?


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

I feel the beat is still to come I've been averaging 22-24 hours a week in the stand and have yet to see much rutting activity. I too was a strong believer about the rut being the same time of the year every year but this year I've seen its not I don't know if the heat we has not to long ago put a damper on things or if of was the moon or what ever theroy. I hope I'm right and dint miss it. I've put 3 does in the freezer already but I'm.ark waiting for my wall hanger


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

It never amazes me how the people that had bad luck and missed most of the rut think it didn't happen. Sorry guys. Less than a year till next years rut, and if you want to kill one this year figure out where they are feeding post-rut. Saw a nice 8 this morning feeding on acorns. His neck wasn't even hardly swollen anymore. Yes there are still a few does in heat but it's 3 weeks now since the first ones came into heat, 1 week since the peak when the most does were in heat, and there are just a few left now. The frenzy was Nov. 2-8 if you were in the right place. Bucks are both feeding and still looking some and checking does but not searching very much.


----------



## foxfarm (Oct 14, 2009)

I haven't been in the woods, but have seen more bucks this week than all season. 2 different bucks with does today on my property alone.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

TailChaser said:


> It never amazes me how the people that had bad luck and missed most of the rut think it didn't happen. Sorry guys. Less than a year till next years rut, and if you want to kill one this year figure out where they are feeding post-rut. Saw a nice 8 this morning feeding on acorns. His neck wasn't even hardly swollen anymore. Yes there are still a few does in heat but it's 3 weeks now since the first ones came into heat, 1 week since the peak when the most does were in heat, and there are just a few left now. The frenzy was Nov. 2-8 if you were in the right place. Bucks are both feeding and still looking some and checking does but not searching very much.


BUT that is in YOUR area. Don't discount everyone because of what you are seeing. Don't say the rut is over because you feel the main frenzy was Nov.2-8. Maybe it was for you. Maybe you had hot does in your area at that point in time.
It is unfair to chalk it up to bad luck and say most of us that didn't connect yet have missed the rut. It's still going good in my area with the most activity since the last week of October happening right now.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll let ya in on a little somethin :secret:

The rut ain't over til them horns drop off, so get out there and hunt!!!


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

Yes, this week has been slow....however....things seem to be picking up. Tonight I saw a lone buck (nice one) cruising a field on a jog and then saw two does running full tilt but had to move my truck and couldnt see what was spooking them. 

I am taking my 9 year old daughter gun hunting tomorrow and I am probably more excited for her to possibly get a shot at ANYTHING than I ever have been. I am like a little kid myself tonight making sure everything is checked and double checked.....I am PUMPED!!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

P&Y OHIO said:


> I'll let ya in on a little somethin :secret:
> 
> The rut ain't over til them horns drop off, so get out there and hunt!!!


* AMEN!!!I wont give up till ODNR says i have to for the season..Then i will start winding myself back up for next season..This my 3rd year deer hunting/bowhunting.An i aint put one in the freezer yet..Missed a doe this year an last.. I Learn something every hunt an every season.An i get more serious every season..Keep after them guys it will happen*


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

In my opinion the rut is still on, I think this week coming will be one of the best, and I have seen full out chasing already this year and it was on the 9th. As a matter of fact I seen full blown chasing, the 9th through the 15th with bucks running everywhere but that is how it generally is for me this time of year but I generally see more rutting and chasing of the big boys thanksgiving week and especially black friday for some reason. This is why they predicted a trickle rut this year the does are still coming in heat and there's no since of everybody getting mad and in an uproar over the rut, the rut has obviously been seen by many and like the other guys said they haven't seen anything yet, well that's bc in there neck of the woods they haven't started breeding yet, there's a fellow hunting no more than 500 yds from me down the ridge and I stop and talk to him everyday that I get done hunting and he has yet to see any chasing and I've seen them chasing all over the place, is it that he's in a bad spot? Or the does on down the ridge hasn't come in heat yet? But like I said this weekend and next week coming there will be many, many big bucks hitting the ground, but good luck to all, and everyone be careful and be sure to wear your orange tomorrow and may many kids kill the buck of a lifetime


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

There is one thing i have noticed on alot of posts here and that is not too many hunters saw large mature bucks this year, is it possible the 25-30 inches of snow we got last winter put a hurt on the older mature bucks and thats why we havent seen too many mature bucks this year?


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

in my area the rut has just kicked in last weekend i had 2 yearlings being chased, today i saw 4 does by themselves no bucks on them and i know 2 hadn't came into heat yet their hocks were still dark!


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have seen one 200+ buck.. one 170+ buck and a crap load of 125-140 bucks.. Alot of bucks and the rut here in Ohio is in full swing. If you dont see them? You need to get your butt on the downwind of the bedding area. Get on Google Satillite maps and find your pinch points. Bucks are not thinking of food right now. They want the girls.. So hunt down wind of the bedding area this weekend.. 

*Come on guys lets shoot some bucks.. *


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

I hunted again wednesday morning. Didn't see squat. Didn't expect to. The rut is over some say. Some say we are having a trickle rut. I don't know what that is, I don't read very much. But, I did read Dean Bowers thread about his knowledge of deer and how to kill them. I believe he was right on, like I believe alot of you did. Then Dean post on here, the main part of the rut is over where he hunts. I thought, BS. Timing the rut is the hardest part of knowing where they are. If I was hunting big woods, and didn't see any deer showing rutting behavior, I would change tactics. So, I did. I bet Dean did too.

Wednesday evening when I went back out, I hunted pretty aggresively, because this was going to be my last chance for a few weeks to even hunt. And after seeing what I seen the day before, I knew I was on to something. Tonight I read what Dean wrote about the big bucks being in the thickets. Down low on rainy and windy days. I have noticed, over the years, that I see bigger deer closer to houses, roads, and where I usually park my jeep or truck to go hunting. 

I had a game plan of getting out in this little strip of brush, seperating a cut corn field and a winter wheat field. The wheat field was about twenty feet higher than the corn. So, I was sure I would have a shot either way. Perfect wind. Got out of truck, putting the rest of my gear on, and the door slams shut, loud. (parked on a side hill) I look at the place I was planning to enter the field, and a couple hundred yards away, I see a deer tail bounding off. Throw up binos, and out of the brush jumps two of the nicest bucks I have seen this year. They are standing there looking straight at me. I watch them a while, and the walk back in to the thicket. It was super thick, but just not tall enough to hide my view. I walked to within 100 yards of them. Measured them up, turned back around and walked out. Re routed around an old barn down over a bank, and down the creek. (about crotch deep, and I ain't small) Crawled my way to that little strip in the middle of the field, and set up.

I am settled in at 3:00. Don't expect to see anything cause the ruts over. I have water trickling out of my rubber boots. Nothing at all in any of the 300 acres I can see. Til, 4:30. The two bucks I seen earlier were two hundred yards away, over a little knoll, covered in the thickest briars I have ever seen. Two little spikes come out and are sparing and kicking. few minutes later a couple does come out. Then, behind me in the corn, a decent eight, if his main wasn't broke off at the base, came walking within forty yards of me. As I am watching him, five more does come in wheat field, with two different bucks. Out of the seven does in the field, three of them were squating and peeing, every twenty feet or so. The two bucks in the field were mature. At 4:50, a real shooter came in the field. he circled the does, got between me and the does, but never got within seventy five yards. In an instant, that biggest buck I have seen this year, is trotting at a quick pace, straight from that knoll, to my right, directly down wind of me, and never stops. I even stood up in th waist high brush, with bow drawn, yelled at the top of my lungs a number of times, and he never slowed or sped up. Never looked my way, passed me by at forty eight yards after a doe. Still at full draw, all the other deer in the field were looking at me like I was crazy. They went back to feeding, I sat back down till dark, gathered my stuff, and walked to the truck.

Even after that happened, I felt like I accomplished something. I don't know what, but something.

This was Ross county.

Maybe we could hunt together some time Dean Bowers.

I learned today not to tell anyone what any of these deer would of scored in my opinion, because it is not possible.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat this morning and didn't see anything but I really didn't expect to because of the moon right now in my opinion is the worst time to hunt right before, and right after a full moon SUCKS!!!! Should get better though throughout next week, only time will tell


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

*This was posted today by Guide Vic Martin who is a guide in Kansas, It seems he agrees with me * 

update...

the hot does seem to be very spotty still (darn trickle rut!), we are still seeing only 1 in 20 to 30 does per day that are being chased. right now most of the big bucks are holding the hot does in the high grasslands where nobody hunts. i also just had a 160 jump the road in front of the truck and take out the farmers fence, get up and resume the chase. yesterday we had an unreal 8 point, 160 (split brows, way outside the ears, all tines were over 12", even the brows) making scrapes next to the road and we got some good film footage of it thanks to mike cornish.

so far dennis, (our one fully guided hunter this week) has had one 145" buck almost shot and has seen a lot of does and a few small bucks.

yesterday's hunting was pretty slow with the heat. most of the deer bedded down in the cedars with some light morning movement off the foodplot and only a couple does moving in the evening. we found a few bucks bedded in another cedar thicket and we set up a new stand on their travel route to see if we can call them out after they bed down.

paul is out hunting a cedar thicket this morning and the edge of a bean field where we have been seeing them come out, later this evening. he has been great to have out hunting with us (great attitude when things get slow). i really hope he shoots a big buck.

i haven't had time to check emails yet, probably get time later this week. i have to run.

good luck hunting! 
Woodland Guides
Kansas whtietail, eastern and rio turkey
Florida gaters, hawgs, and oscelola turkey


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Shot the 12 th buck i had under me this morning by 9 am. I saw a total of 23 deer , we have been hunting the farm pretty hard since 10/31 and this is the first heavy rut activity we have seen. My other buddies were seeing great action too on the other side of the farm. ( Belmont County )


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

XHOGGER1 said:


> Shot the 12 th buck i had under me this morning by 9 am. I saw a total of 23 deer , we have been hunting the farm pretty hard since 10/31 and this is the first heavy rut activity we have seen. My other buddies were seeing great action too on the other side of the farm. ( Belmont County )


Gotta post some pics!


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

Been out all day havent seen a deer yet nor have we even heard a gun shot all day.


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

nstrut said:


> Gotta post some pics!


Nothing Big , but a great day hunting !!!!


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

Was out ALL day with my daughter for youth gun season....she passed on a button at 8am and we jumped a few does walking around to beat the bordum, absolutely terrible day. Total of 6 guys with their kids and only 2 kids got shots at does.....terrible. Last week it was nothing to see 10 does and 3 or 4 bucks in this same stand during an evening or morning sit.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

On my way to work this morning, seen a decent eight, standing over a bedded doe, thirty yards off Rt. 23, three miles south of Circleville, and another buck bedded beside a bedded doe, 100 yards of the highway just south of Dupont. They all were blowing steam from running hard this morning.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

i heard guns shots like crazy this morning i saw 5 does, a half rack and a button....the button had his nose to the ground the whole time. some of the does hocks were white and some where dark so i know some haven't been bred yet....thats in pickaway county where i hunt my gmas, at my house i have a trailcam pic of a huge 3.5yr 8 point with his neck swollen on nov 8. this was in hocking county, so i believe it just all depends on the areas, not to mention charles Ashiemer(deer, and deer hunting) said the that majority of does come into heat after the first full moon in november!


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I took my two oldest daughters out today in Athens County to a spot where a week ago I sat and saw 5 bucks and 8 does. We didn't hear a single gun shot until 9 a.m. Had a nice 3 1/2 year old 8-point come up on us in a moment when we weren't paying attention. Tried like heck to get both daughters in position for a shot (they each had a gun), but between him moving at a pretty good clip and all the trees and saplings around, we couldn't get a clean shot at him. He was all we saw this morning. This evening we saw 2 does at 100+ yards. That was it for the day. Very little activity compared to last week.


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

I hunted some public land all day yesterday. Only saw two deer all day but I did find some very fresh scrapes/rubs. I need to find some private ground in OH! Old strip mines with no good deer food suck.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

LJOHNS said:


> I hunted some public land all day yesterday. Only saw two deer all day but I did find some very fresh scrapes/rubs. I need to find some private ground in OH! Old strip mines with no good deer food suck.


Whereabouts are you hunting at, I'm from wv too but I hunt private land but there is some very good public land hunting also, I've seen a couple of 170s on public ground, but I've never connected with them came darn close a couple of times, but just go door knockin that's what I do I get probably 1 yes for every 10 no's, but that's the only thing they can say is no just keep after offer to help them out and it generally gets you in the woods


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

helix33 said:


> I don't agree with you at all. I have seen little to no rut activity. The only bucks I've seen have all been basket rack immature deer cruising. I've seen does with fawns up to a few days ago and I've seen groups of does feeding and bucks walk by without giving them a look. The Ohio DNR schedules the youth gun hunt every year for the time of the rut that they think is most likely for a kid to kill a monster buck and it's this weekend. The Rutting moon is Sunday. This weekend and next week will be very good.


I hunt in Adams couty...the full rut I have to agree is gone. My taxidermist told me 2 days ago the best bucks were turned in on the 11th this year. He also said for the last 20 years he gets the biggest bucks turned in on the 11th.


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

While not as active as the first 2 weeks of November, I am still seeing Bucks that are cruising with noses to the ground. This buck responded to a grunt and a doe decoy on Friday the 19th bringing to close a successful Ohio hunting season.


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Z7master said:


> My dad killed a nice buck outta my stand this morning 154 1/8 11 pt I can't post it so if someone want to post it for me email me at [email protected] oh yea btw they were chasing like crazy all over the place this morning and grunting every breath


Z7master Dad's buck , sorry it took me so long to post but I just now seen it in my email. (Don't know how the heck I missed) Nice one !!!


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

I was in a tree for a lot of Oct, and almost every day from Oct 25th until Nov. 14th., and I can honestly say that from my personal experience, this was the most low key, uneventful, piss poor rut I've ever experienced. Or should I say _*never*_ experienced? 

Most of my friends that I spoke with during the rut would tend to agree with me. Maybe it was an odd stroke of misfortune, but this was on 4 prime farms in Logan, Union, and Champaign counties; I could see one farm being dead, but all 3? Private farms, low pressure, perfect temps, NO moon...so what the???

Still a decent number of road kills (which is always a good guage of when peak rut heats up), but I just never did see the balls-out chasing ANYWHERE. I know the deer bred, just wasn't that flurry of activity I'm used to seeing. Very wierd rut.....I did manage a 131", which considering the lack of mature buck sightings this year, I'm probably lucky. Heck, the biggest piece of bone I've seen all year was mid 40's. 

Hands-down the worst year I've sat in on for many many years....


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Whats going on in Muskingum Co./ Licking Co. Border. Myself, My dad, and my brother in-law will be heading out Thursday afternoon for 10 days of hunting Just north of HWY 146. in the Nashport area.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw the first mature buck of the season yesterday following a doe across a wide open pasture. He was a very nice 10pt 150 class deer. He wasn't pushing here or chasing her but she was throwing her tail around and peeing every 30yds. He was following behind her at about 30 yds. I also saw a large buck cross the road in front of me last night driving home.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

My brother sat all day Friday and saw 4 does and 2 small bucks. 1 buck was chasing a doe. We both sat all day Saturday and saw a total of 7 deer. Out of those 7 I saw a small 6 point checking scrapes. We have not had one shooter seen on camera or on stand all year. By this time last year we had several shooters around. I am hoping the rutting moon changes everything in Greene county and this week/weekend just explodes for us.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I think the rut is just getting started around here.Until last week i had seen no signs of chaseing or anything.Then all of the sudden have had 3 people i know send me pics of nice deer nice that have been shot in the last couple of days and i have seen several shooters on there feet in daylight hrs walking feilds as im driving including a nice one that i misjudged the yardage on saterday that was following behind acouple does by about 40yds.


----------



## kstidham (Mar 5, 2010)

BROX said:


> I think the rut is just getting started around here.Until last week i had seen no signs of chaseing or anything.Then all of the sudden have had 3 people i know send me pics of nice deer nice that have been shot in the last couple of days and i have seen several shooters on there feet in daylight hrs walking feilds as im driving including a nice one that i misjudged the yardage on saterday that was following behind acouple does by about 40yds.


I Agree. I was out with my son all weekend for youth season in the spot that i hunt and i have seen more signs then ever. I also started seeing the doe's seperated from the yearlings running around.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes i agree with you on the yearlings this weekend was the first time that i seen yearlings by themself when i was out hunting


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bucks were cruising hard Sunday, everyone we saw was nose to the ground moving


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

This is the one my step son got on Sunday. It was his very first deer on his second day of hunting


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

The wind caused me to stop work today. I thought too bad it is so hot, I probably won't see much movement before dark. So I text my buddy to see what his super phone says about todays hunting forcast. Soon as I sent it, a little six comes running across an open field, to the edge of Rt 23. I had the cruise on and had to jam the brakes to miss him. Guess I don't need that report now. Suited up and leaving house now. Probably need my camo speedo it is so hot, but you never know.

This morning on the way to work, I seen alot more deer out than I have so far this month. Seen a couple big boys in the fence rows this morning. 

Helix, you may be right after all. At least for right now. j/k By the way, that six was headed right towards your brothers property. So get out there. May need you to help me drag one later.

Good Luck everone and Semper Fi


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Will someone please explain how long the rut will last...I'm in SW Ohio so I figure the peak rut is on right now or close to being finished. What about the post rut and second rut? Not quite sure on how long those will last

Thanks


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

BdaBuck said:


> The wind caused me to stop work today. I thought too bad it is so hot, I probably won't see much movement before dark. So I text my buddy to see what his super phone says about todays hunting forcast. Soon as I sent it, a little six comes running across an open field, to the edge of Rt 23. I had the cruise on and had to jam the brakes to miss him. Guess I don't need that report now. Suited up and leaving house now. Probably need my camo speedo it is so hot, but you never know.
> 
> This morning on the way to work, I seen alot more deer out than I have so far this month. Seen a couple big boys in the fence rows this morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, hope you score. I'll be out tomorrow, Thursaday, Friday and Saturday


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

tim1676 said:


> Will someone please explain how long the rut will last...I'm in SW Ohio so I figure the peak rut is on right now or close to being finished. What about the post rut and second rut? Not quite sure on how long those will last
> 
> Thanks


Get in a stand now, all this week. Things will be kicking through gun season. Second rut takes place 30 days after the primary rut. since this year is a trickle rut you may encounter some rut activity anytime in December especially the week leading up to Christmas. Does cycle every 30 days until they are pregnant.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

BdaBuck said:


> The wind caused me to stop work today. I thought too bad it is so hot, I probably won't see much movement before dark. So I text my buddy to see what his super phone says about todays hunting forcast. Soon as I sent it, a little six comes running across an open field, to the edge of Rt 23. I had the cruise on and had to jam the brakes to miss him. Guess I don't need that report now. Suited up and leaving house now. Probably need my camo speedo it is so hot, but you never know.
> 
> This morning on the way to work, I seen alot more deer out than I have so far this month. Seen a couple big boys in the fence rows this morning.
> 
> ...


Hope you do well in the stand, but you really should stop texting and driving, it's not only dangerous, it's againt the law.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

just saw a nice 8 run across millsboro rd in richland co.wind about blew him sideways.buddy just found a big 8 in his back 40 dead, about a week or so ago he saw it fighting with a "BIG" buck...(said it looked almost guted.)......would like to go out but wind woods is not for me.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

JayP im too hoping for this weekend to be good!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

the 2nd rut will be 28 days after the first......but this year we dont know when the first was......saw another year like this ..about 16 years ago....next year will be a-humm-dinger....


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

OhioBuckslayer said:


> JayP im too hoping for this weekend to be good!


I will be out Friday and Saturday so hopefully it does turn around. The weather is looking very promising so hoping this weekend is crazy.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

A good friend of mine son killed a big ten yesterday. He was after does. He was in Pike county Ohio. Buck will go mid 140's.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

I have seen bucks after does from November 1st till now :smile::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
And I have some yearlings by themselves from the 1st till now. By now some does have been killed. I have killed does that had fawns this year.


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

I was out Sunday , saw a nice 10 just out of range and behind some thick stuff he was walking at a fast pace but his nose wasnt to the ground or anything, this was right at about 7AM the only other deer I saw after that was at 9AM it was a doe with a yearling. I hunted until 3pm ( got sick and had to come down , damn stomach virus) be back out tommorow morning (all day) I think evenings will actully be better the next couple days because of the moon but I'll hunt all day anyway.BTW I did notice a lot of fresh scrapes on the ground that I know where not their Friday , IMO the later part of this week is going to be awesome. Im huntin Galia county.


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

BrentW said:


> I have seen bucks after does from November 1st till now :smile::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> And I have some yearlings by themselves from the 1st till now. By now some does have been killed. I have killed does that had fawns this year.


What county are u in?


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

BLan said:


> Hope you do well in the stand, but you really should stop texting and driving, it's not only dangerous, it's againt the law.


Not yet illegal in Ohio, but most def. frowned upon. olice:

By the way saw 2 bucks come cruising nose to the ground in ashland county yesterday about 4 p.m. :thumbs_up


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

My bad, I thought when I was up for my father's funeral my brother told me that they had just made it illegal. Still not good either way.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry for texting and driving.

Just got back home. Seen a nice buck on my way into that little strip between the fields again. Didn't care if I spooked him out, because he would not have hurt my evening hunt. He would have ran across the lower cut corn field. Out of sight of where I believe the big ones I have seen a couple of times have been watching over the winter wheat field.

He stayed tight where he was. I walked past him downwind, but to get to my spot in the strip, my wind was going to be hitting him in the face. I settled in, and watched him lay there with his head flat on the ground. He would not budge. Normally they will belly crawl straigh away from you, till they feel clear, then they bolt. I got there at 4:00. At 5:10, he stood up, looked across field, back at me, and started cold trailing a trail across the middle of the field, bringing him within thirty yards of me. He looked at me as he walked by. Didn't seem to care. 

I believe it is the trickle rut, or whatever. So get out there, be aggresive, and kill a big one. Let the little ones grow, so you can post a picture of your trophy for us all to see.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

helix33 said:


> Get in a stand now, all this week. Things will be kicking through gun season. Second rut takes place 30 days after the primary rut. since this year is a trickle rut you may encounter some rut activity anytime in December especially the week leading up to Christmas. Does cycle every 30 days until they are pregnant.


Thanks...I'll be in there


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

My son shot a doe Sunday that still had two fawns with her. I haven't seen any chasing yet but some bucks taking a step every time the doe does.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Is now a good time to use a decoy? I live in SW Ohio and was wondering if a doe or buck decoy would be good right now? I used a doe decoy and scent drag line last Thurs and had a nice 8pt come in on it and was wondering if a doe or buck would be more effective for the next couple of days?

Thanks.


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

My son and I hunted all weekend and saw several does with no yearlings and had one buck come up behind the stand Sunday morning about 8:30 he was cruising with his nose to the ground. I was on the ground and my son in my stand, he never heard him coming. When he went by me I got my sons attention the buck stopped by a creek about 30 yards but too thick for him to see the kill zone = no shot. Told him that was good if he wasnt sure, didnt want to chase a wounded deer all day. What sucks is the buck went by me on the ground at 12 yards!!! never knew we were there.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I have seen very little doe activity over the last week. I _have_ been getting trail camera pictures of some pretty good bucks in the middle of the day over the last week, in a travel corridor/funnel I like to hunt. I went in there at 8:30 a.m. yesterday and hunted until dark, and unfortunately did not see a deer. It was very windy, though, so I'm sure that had something to do with it.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

couldn't hunt last night but tood a drive. Saw one lone buck feeding along the woods edge in a winter wheat field, then later saw another buck with a couple of does. Didn't appear to be harrassing them too much but they were back in the woods shortly after I got my binos on them. Going out tonight so I guess I best get to bed...damn 3rd shift.


----------



## JoeRocket82 (Oct 18, 2010)

tim1676 said:


> Is now a good time to use a decoy? I live in SW Ohio and was wondering if a doe or buck decoy would be good right now? I used a doe decoy and scent drag line last Thurs and had a nice 8pt come in on it and was wondering if a doe or buck would be more effective for the next couple of days?
> 
> Thanks.


I would use a doe decoy personally. Especially if you have had success with it.


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

Glad to hear some guys having sucess....the last week here in North Central have been HORRIBLE at best. I stuck it out most of the day till dark today and saw one lone 2yo buck feeding by himself in a field....that is it, nada, nothing....froze my arse off in the wind as well. I think it is time to wait and pull out the lead cannon next week.


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Seen a buck and doe laying in field this morning at 7:00. They were still in the field at 9:30. Then he started harrassing her pretty good. She would run, he would cut her off. She would stop, stand there awhile, and turn around. I thought she was giving in. As he got close enough to put his nose in it, she would take off. He then ran her down, hooked her with his rack, she nearly toppled over. They stopped again, he inched closer, and she let him mount. This happened twice that I seen. Other guys at the job seen him do it again. They left my view at 11:30. He was a 140ish ten.


----------



## unklechris (Mar 23, 2008)

My friend shot a monster 14 pt in. Medina area yesterday morning he was chasing a doe. No fat what so ever left on him.


----------



## BUCK-NUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a small 8 point come in and bed down beside a tree 15 yrd downwind of me from about 8:30 till 9:30 this morning , then about 9:45 I saw a buck chasing 2 does about 100 yrds away , dont know how big his rack was but his body was huge , he was grunting with every step. Saw nothing the rest of the day all the till dark , saw nothing in the many feilds on my way home , which there are usually dozens in. Been tuff huntin lately thats fur sure , but supposed to get very cold tonight , so mabey in the morning they be moving a little more , I sure hope so anyway.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

pics??? i saw nothing this evenin but my brother saw 4 does and i 140 ten pointer tearing up a tree and making a scrape.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Found a fresh scrape on Sat morning along with 3 new rubs! I thought this was kind of odd because of all the scraping and rubbing I found 2 weeks ago. What a weird rut! I'll be hunting Friday am, Sat am & pm


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I went last night and saw 2 decent bucks seeking does in a CRP field. I talked to my brother-in-law this morning and he said that he has seen large mature bucks chasing does around cut agriculture fields along US 23 between Circleville and Chillicothe the last 3 days on his way home from work at a little after 7:00am. Ladies and Gentleman the rut is on strong right now reguardless of what some negative nay sayers have posted in this thread in the past. This has been a classic Trickle Rut this year and things should continue through next weeks gun season. If the bucks come out of lock down during the gun week and start trolling, this years gun season maybe the best ever in Ohio for big buck kills and I expect the overall numbers to be larger than normal this year. I'm hoping to end my season tomorrow morning before Thanksgiving dinner. Get out there guys you won't know if you don't go and you can't kill one from the couch unless your playing a video game lol.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Got to the farm at 5AM today...almost immediately I had a group of 3 does cross a treeline between two cut corn fields and walk right up to me while I was getting ready...then at 7AM had a group of 5 does cross behind me towards a cut corn field...once they passed me they boogered and went back where they came...definately wasn't a wind issue and I can't fathom they saw movement, cause I barely just rotated my upper body/head...may have had another yote nearby...but this is only the second time this year I've seen does in a group of more than 2...only one shooter buck on the cams in last 12-18 days and that was yesterday at last light...p/u my two does from the processor and they said from what's being brought in and what they're seeing in the field that they think the bulk of things are over...who knows...I'm so confused...


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh yea...that's SW Ohio...Warren County...


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

Here here..... I have seen 2 shooter bucks this week, one saw a doe and bee-lined right too her... sniffed her and walked off again about 80yds out. The second one came past me at 40 yds (Missed!!!) kept walking w/ nose to ground. However, no activity in middle of day whatsoever.. all activity I have seen has been early AM and almost dark PM NE Ohio


----------



## sfhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

I can only speak for the first two weeks of November as that is the only time i was able to hunt this year. There was definetely good, but short rutting activity early this month. First week we saw a few mature bucks chasing doe and a lot of activity from the smaller bucks. Then it stopped immediately!!! I would assume the heat had something to do with that. I shot a thirteen point on the tenth, no doe in sight, but there was an eight walking about 60 yards behind my buck, like they were buddies again. We were told people were seeing some activity the last week of October as well but i can not speak from experience on that


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was out last night had six does about 70-80 yrds. out and a decent 120-osh ten point about 100 behind them. grunted a few times he looked my way but nothing so I used the snort wheeze and he came in on a string that is untill he got to where the does were then bumped them around the cut corn till dark. I did have 9 new rubs and a 3'x5' scrape last sunday but not alot of rut activity though in Marion county from what i've seen. Only second time this month I have seen any chasing and the last time was nov. 6th evening also.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Wed. @11:00am saw a 8 point with a bedded doe. Her yearling was near by. The doe bolted followed by the buck then yearling.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I went out this evening hoping for some good movement after almost 24 hours of rain, a coating of snow and a plunge in temperature. I saw a single 3 1/2 year old buck nosing along eating acorns, and that was it. I passed him up once already a few weeks ago, and also saw him from that stand 2 days ago.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

here its looks as if the rut is at its end.. very little activity.. Now just waiting for the yearling deer to come in


----------



## mxclutch (Mar 12, 2008)

I was out tonight in Ross county. Got in stand at 3:00 p.m. Started seeing deer at 3:10. Saw my first buck at 3:45 and it never stopped until dark. Total I saw 13 doe and 6 different bucks. None were chasing just milling along eating acorns. 2 deffinate shooters, the big boy only came in to 52 yards and just to muck junk between me and him to take the shot. He turned and followed the 12 point up the hill. First night that I have seen them out cruising without chasing.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to agree w/ the later. After almost 24hr of rain and falling temps I went out this morning ~ Nothing. Went out at 3 to a new stand location, nothing. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## solrac (Nov 16, 2009)

Was out this morning first light, NW Ohio, Maumee state forest, 31 degrees to start, "warmed up" to 35 by 11am. Moved locations and sat another hour and a half. Saw nothing. zero. Heard some gun shots, must have been squirrel or rabbit, even moved in hopes the guns would spring some deer. Nothing. Spent an hour doing target practice, guess it wasn't a total loss. Going out again tomorrow. Any other Maumee Forest Hunters?....anyone?...buhler?....


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I was in the tree well before daylight this morning and stayed till 12:30. Saw 2 does before shooting light, a 2 year old buck and a doe after shooting light. All were eating acorns, none were showing rutting behavior. I have concluded that the primary rut in this area is DONE. Hopefully we'll get a little 2nd rut action soon.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanksgiving day......seen 5 bucks, 3 were chasing a doe hard....other 2 were just cruising.

Out of the 5....3 were shooters.

Friday and Saturday morning....seen nothing, but I did get to the treestand kind of late....right at daylight.


Tim


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

I am just wondering, are most of the people not seeing much rut activity, hunting bigger areas of woods? Because in Ross, Vinton and Jackson counties, I have been seeing more rut behavior in the fields, and field edges since the fourteenth of November. Haven't seen much activity in the woods since the last weeks of October and the first week of November. Never seen midday activity all year until last week and this week. Most from the job site. 

Two bucks and doe this morning in field from 7:00 till 9:00. Big buck finally ran smaller buck off, then he harassed the doe, till 11:00. He rode her the rest of the day. They took small breaks, and then he was back at it. Still going strong when I left work at 7:00 this evening. Talk about stamina.

Sorry, wife is yelling for me to come to bed.


later


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll be out at first light tomorrow. Hopefully SOMETHING is moving. I'm still deerless this year, so if its brown, its down tomorrow! I need some meat in the freezer!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Theres a doe or 2 out there to be breed. Talked with my deer butcher today...(he butchers 300 deer a year)...he said the peak rut was 2 weeks ago in Adams county. He's a big deer hunter too. Every year I talk with him during Novmeber...he always knows when the RUT is happening by the size of big bucks turned in and alot of them. To me thats how a person can really know as well.
Im seeing very few road kills like I was in early November. I dont believe this rut moon thing....its the same time every year roughly. 

Some areas have alot of does and the bucks dont have to chase alot....so we SEE less rut activity.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

had a button buck come in to some Trophy Blend scent. but heard plenty of deer around. and I had a antler less tag left. so what it's tender.:set1_cook2:


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

I hunted the last 2 evenings 26th and 27th in southern Clermont Co. and i've experienced good rutting activity

26th had a nice 9pt. tending a doe that I considered shooting but still holding off for something bigger

This evening I was covered up in deer from 3 pm til dark w/ 2 diffferent 1 1/2yr. olds and button buck chasing does...4 does (3 yearlings, 1 mature) traveling alone and one doe group (3) at last light 

Haven't seen but 2 shooters since the last week of October through this week 

It's been a slow and steady rut for me this year


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I got settled in the tree about 6:45 - 45mins before sunrise. At about 8:45 I heard a bunch of noise behind me and saw 2 bucks chasing a doe around. The bigger buck had his nose hard to the ground and would not leave the doe alone. This went on for about 10 minutes at a range of about 70-80yds (they never came any closer) until the bucks chased the doe out of sight. Nothing else....BUT, they were definitely still in the rut the way they were acting. Then around 11:00 when I was walking back to my truck (private land), I saw a spike eating in the field about 10ft away from my truck! Even though I didn't bring one home, it was a good day in the woods!


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

I junted 20th and 21st and say a total of 17 does and not one was being chased by a buck so where i hunt in adams county it seems like the rut is over


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Can anyone give me some good tips for late season food source? The woods I'm in are pretty brown and the field that I hunt has been turned over. What should I be looing for as far as food source right now? I have about 40 acres of woods that surround a pretty large farm field, but like I said, the field has been turned over so the deer aren't moving to it. 

Thanks


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

tim1676 said:


> Can anyone give me some good tips for late season food source? The woods I'm in are pretty brown and the field that I hunt has been turned over. What should I be looing for as far as food source right now? I have about 40 acres of woods that surround a pretty large farm field, but like I said, the field has been turned over so the deer aren't moving to it.
> 
> Thanks


Put 100 pounds of corn in a pile,they will come


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Got a day off tommorrow to see if the bucks are too shook up from the gun hunters. Taking the smokepole. Bought a new one today. Old gun has been loaded for two years. Bowhunted during gun season last year.

Is anyone still seeing them in the fields?


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I was in SW ohio..deer I saw where eating acorns in woods.


----------



## sfhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

Good friend got a mature buck yesterday at 1230 hot on a doe


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I went out Monday for shotgun, in the evening saw 4 different bucks on a doe, they werent chasing here but they werent letting her get but 20 yrds away without closing the gap.The biggest one was only about an 110" or so 8 pt , beautiful rack - just a little thin- another year and he'll be a beauty ( I hope he makes it).


----------



## ohiokevin (Sep 5, 2010)

i saw 2 bucks grazing this am in 2 corn fields about a mile apart. this was on i-70 near 675 @ 730 am. saw 13 deer total yesterday, all were grazing. corn, grass, beans etc.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone think that the secondary rut will come in this weekend with the cold weather?


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

I haven't seen a deer in over a week while hunting I'm about to just give up. I'm setting a new cam out Friday to see if I can figure them out for the late season I have still yet to kill my buck yet thinking I might end up with tag soup this year.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

grapesmuggler27 said:


> I haven't seen a deer in over a week while hunting I'm about to just give up. I'm setting a new cam out Friday to see if I can figure them out for the late season I have still yet to kill my buck yet thinking I might end up with tag soup this year.


I did that last year and the way it looks for me I might be doing it again this year


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't be talkin like that :shhh:

Still got over 2 months left!!!

It ain't over til it's over

We're on the backside of the rut now...still some good ruttin to take advantage of

Keep in mind the late season and those colder temps. are just around the corner...if you can figure out those late season food sources your in the money and back in the chase :smile:

Remember 1 thing...your one shot away from filling your tag!!!


grapesmuggler27 said:


> I haven't seen a deer in over a week while hunting I'm about to just give up. I'm setting a new cam out Friday to see if I can figure them out for the late season I have still yet to kill my buck yet thinking I might end up with tag soup this year.


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

P&Y OHIO said:


> Don't be talkin like that :shhh:
> 
> Still got over 2 months left!!!
> 
> ...


I've filled 3 antlerless tags and have passes on plenty of dinky bucks. But when you sit for hours upon hours and you don't see a deer you start to loose motivation. I don't know what I'm doing wrong I hunt the wind, sit in funnels, near food source and not see a thing. Then the good ol Ohio gun season and 20 unknow leper show up on private property that you have never seen before. I think I'm going to put the bow down for a few weeks and gather my thoughts.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

I know what your sayin trust me...I was referring to putting your tag on a nice buck

At one point I went 4 seasons w/out tagging a buck...price I'll pay at an opportunity at a wallhanger!

I was trying to keep you motivated cause it was looking to me like you had hit a brick wall

Drive on my friend


grapesmuggler27 said:


> I've filled 3 antlerless tags and have passes on plenty of dinky bucks. But when you sit for hours upon hours and you don't see a deer you start to loose motivation. I don't know what I'm doing wrong I hunt the wind, sit in funnels, near food source and not see a thing. Then the good ol Ohio gun season and 20 unknow leper show up on private property that you have never seen before. I think I'm going to put the bow down for a few weeks and gather my thoughts.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey fellas I know what your sayin, I went 5 years eatin on tag soup, but I never gave up and I finally filled mine this year, thank god, I was gettin full lol just keep after em all it takes is for one thing to go right to change your season!!! The bucks are still out there they didn't just dissapear. Go out and walk through some thickets and try to find fresh sign, or even jum a buck then you'll know where they're hiding at


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

grapesmuggler i also know what ur saying....i have started to loose more movtivation when i hear other people shooting and i cant even see anything not to mention i haven't had a good size doe in bow range at all this year.....i did see a fork buck today lol


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know if I call it losing motivation or my wife losing her patience. Either way just keep putting in the hours. It will pay off eventually.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

u said it rackman and i hope it pays off good lol :smile:


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

the butcher shop i use said they got almost 300 deer in this wk.some realy good ones....


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

So guys I got on another rut forum northamericanwhitetail forum and they was talkin crap bout our site sayin all we done was complain like little kids and are immature!! Everything I read on there site was nothing but fighting and bickering like old women lol I think this is the best forum on the web bar none lol anyways has anybody done any good this gun season so far?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Shot a nice 8 pt last night( Fri.).I havent put a tape on him yet but Id say 125" or so. Im happy.he was just cruisin' and came up over the ridge, once he got close enough for me to get a good look at him ( 45-50 yrds) I let him have it, The Beretta Pintail and Hornady SST Put him down REAL QUICK.Earlier in the day saw a small 6 pt walk through with 4 young doe but he wasnt pressuring any of them.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, I have to admit I had one of the best mornings bow hunting of the season this morning.

At first light I watched two 1/1/2 year old 8-points spar for over 20 minutes. As they made their way further into the woods, I could here them continue to spar off and on for over an hour. Very cool to watch, especially in the snow.

I had nine does funnel down by me throughout the morning and then around 10:00 AM I had a nice mature 2 1/2 year old 10-point dogging a doe and stop 15 yards broadside. Not exactly what I'm looking for since he is too young, but just the fact that it is gun season and I had an opportunity with my bow is all I can ask for.

So for the guys who think the rut is totally over, it's not. You might have to get lucky and have that hot doe come by, but from reports in Darke county all week and from my experience this morning, bucks are still chasing does as we speak. It's worth it to be out there.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Found some new rubs yesterday, and a couple fresh scrapes.


----------



## bamiller (Mar 23, 2010)

When does the 2nd rut usually come in in SE Ohio (Ross/Vinton Co.)?


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

bamiller said:


> When does the 2nd rut usually come in in SE Ohio (Ross/Vinton Co.)?


They say its 30days after the first rut if that's true then about now should be it I hunt in south central ohio and seen the rut from the 6th to the 13th of november but I have seen bucks dogging does at the last day of muzzleloader season which is the middle of january but right about now should be the 2nd rut, it won't be nearly as intense as the first rut but oh well they'll still be chasing, hunt the food sources in the late season because that is where they're going to be to replenish after the rut and to check for more does that haven't came in yet good luck pal I hope you kill a big one


----------



## bamiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Z7. Think I'll head down this weekend with my bow as I can't make the 2nd gun weekend. Good Luck.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw 6 does all together last night. Also I saw a 3.5 yr old chasing 2 does. Crazy!!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

It is that time where right weather and staying in stand as much as possible is how it happens.. They will move just keep hunting fella's


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well still in a drought havent seen a deer since youth gun season just went and pulled my cam and nothing except me walking up to it...maybe there are no more deer in delaware county???


----------



## grapesmuggler27 (Sep 7, 2010)

maybe I can get some help from a more experienced hunter with stand location?


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

grapesmuggler27 said:


> maybe I can get some help from a more experienced hunter with stand location?


Well I wouldn't say I'm a more experienced hunter but I will try to help first of all you didn't specify what type of terrain you was hunting therefore I can only tell you what I know, try to find a bedding area close to a feed source set up on the down wind side and try to find a food source close to the bedding area because the deer just went 9 days of blasting so they're not gonna wanna stray to far, as the season goes on they'll start venturing out it just depend on the pressure they have got, I hunted down in the hollers the week of gun season and seen plenty of deer they were in the very bottom and in the thick stuff but they was in my field I've been hunting all year in the evening but there's been no pressure on them there, just try to stay close to the food source be scent free and keep your eyes open for any new sign I hope I've helped you out so good luck to you the rest of the season


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

Any new info guys? I am wondering if its to late for a buck decoy? With the second gun season weekend upon us things will be out of wack very soon. I may try to hunt Friday evening.


----------



## hoyt108 (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is what the Ohio rut brought by me. Shot Nov 11, 2010 at 3:40 pm


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Farmers son text me tonight. He was looking at 2 shooters with 4 does in one field and 8 does in another field where I hunt! Cant wait till Sat morning!!!! Taking the shotgun I shot a deer last yr with a gun and one this yr. My only 2 deer with a gun. Gota admit, it's fun stuff.


----------



## Z7master (Oct 28, 2010)

And jus like that, everybody drops this forum like a bad habit lol well fellas I look forward to hearing from you all next year same time same place lol have a good christmas and happy new year I'm out!!!!


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

what,, you guys act like the rut is over... what about second rut... this was from sat night.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

This years thread is now up and running.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------

